# what did you create today?



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

use this thread to post whatever it is you made today or quite recently. can be anything creative at all!


----------



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

i made a stool today.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

So Lonely said:


> i made a stool today.


sweet. feel free to post pictures and examples of your creations too if you feel comfortable.

ps. as long as you mean the type of stool used as furniture and not that other type of stool!


----------



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh believe me, I'm going to post a picture of it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This drawing (not yet complete. going to add some stylistic shading).
I try to draw and ink at least one complete sketch everyday. Art and the feeling of being productive is what keeps me going. Creativity is a great outlet and motivator.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ nice work,its looking good. I used to sketch cartoon style characters when I was younger. I should scan some of the ones I kept at some point.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd love to see some of your work, renegade disaster. c: Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm repainting a chest that my aunt gave me. I've already sketched the layout on one panel, now I just have to paint it. It took me a month just to get that far.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

So Lonely said:


> i made a stool today.


What a coincidence. So did I


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

animousity


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i drew this a really long time ago and i finally found it in the depths of my hard drive so i decided i mioght as well post it... its new to everybody else at least... its an abstract self portrait i guess

i would post more but i seem to have misplaced all of my stuff for the most part... the only reason i could find this one is because my mom insisted on hanging it up on my wall and one day i took a pic of it and uploaded it to my computer


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> This drawing (not yet complete. going to add some stylistic shading).
> I try to draw and ink at least one complete sketch everyday. Art and the feeling of being productive is what keeps me going. Creativity is a great outlet and motivator.


i like hoe u did thier eyes and thier eye brows


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

tried looking for the old drawings and cartoons I did years ago and couldn't find much ,did find some of graffiti sketches though and some photo's of old college work. today I was mainly messing about with digital collage stuff, this isn't finished. I think I need to sort the head part out and swap in another silhouette to impose on the sand. not even sure what this is gonna be for.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

One of my designs. It is light because I uploaded it for my profile background


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^its good. has an interesting ice/crystal kind of style to it.

something which I did today, not much to shout about really. I created some videos for my youtube music account.

this one took a while due to it being an hour long mix.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

^currently enjoying this ^

Finished this guy yesterday, starting my next one now, 
should have gotten a better picture of it before i took it off to market, 18X24".
**** it, tis grand!


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I create mischief and disaster daily. To some, that may be consider art.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I didn't design it obviously, but here's a kickass rendition of house stark's sigil from game of thrones:










Too me most of the day too...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> ^currently enjoying this ^
> 
> Finished this guy yesterday, starting my next one now,
> should have gotten a better picture of it before i took it off to market, 18X24".
> **** it, tis grand!


it definitely is grand! great stuff.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I created a poo poo


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I created a poo poo


Ha ha, you also just made me laugh.



renegade disaster said:


> it definitely is grand! great stuff.


Thanks, enjoyed your mix too, got a call for an interview while it was playing, whoops. :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually spent a couple days on this. :eek First foray into dubstep. Oh, and I also rap here. Which is pretty weird for me considering I'm more of a singing type. It was still fun to make.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> Thanks, enjoyed your mix too, got a call for an interview while it was playing, whoops. :lol


hehe! :lol glad you enjoyed it, sorry you missed your call!



AceEmoKid said:


> Actually spent a couple days on this. :eek First foray into dubstep. Oh, and I also rap here. Which is pretty weird for me considering I'm more of a singing type. It was still fun to make.


thats great! I'm not big on dubstep or mlp  but you've got talent there. definitely keep going with it.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

@AceEmoKid, I like the video, nice job! :clap


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is a good idea. Whenever I make something, I think "yay I made more than a poop today." It's funny that so many people made a joke like that. As it stands, I have done neither, so far today. :|

I need to eat some fruit and make a poem or something.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

renegade disaster said:


> ^its good. has an interesting ice/crystal kind of style to it.
> 
> something which I did today, not much to shout about really. I created some videos for my youtube music account.
> 
> this one took a while due to it being an hour long mix.


I like your channel and subscribed hehe. How do you go about putting audio on youtube, do you just put the file in windows movie maker and add an image? I'm thinking about using youtube for my own mixes, from now on.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I like your channel and subscribed hehe. How do you go about putting audio on youtube, do you just put the file in windows movie maker and add an image? I'm thinking about using youtube for my own mixes, from now on.


thanks matey 

yea I tend to keep it simple like that. some make quite elaborate and really interesting videos to compliment the music, for me I just stick with the basics although I have thought about doing something a bit more tricky and creative.

I use my dads computer as it has the old version of windows movie maker from win xp. in that version, theres an option to select importing images and one for importing audio,then I just drag and drop the files onto the timeline at the bottom and stretch it out for the duration of the music.last thing I do is add a title and give it whats become a regular animation style for the wording,I think that helps with some type of distinction, and identifies uploads from my own channel. for tracks I often use either the official art cover or the vinyl artwork and information which I download from discogs. with mixes I search around a bit more for a suitable image.

this is the last thing i've created ,a political photochop art/pic I knocked up in the last 24 hours in my image editor.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I created another few inches of a sock i am knitting.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Bored in class today I wrote a poem

*Grumpy Cat*
Oh grumpy cat why are you so grumpy?
Has life left you feeling down and dumpy?

That's all. yeah...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I figured out this youtube bizness and made a quick mix.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I figured out this youtube bizness and made a quick mix.


good to hear mate! glad you got it sussed .just listening now, some nice tunes in here.


----------



## CLONES (May 17, 2013)

I painted this today not much of an artist but hey i love to create


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

CLONES said:


> I painted this today not much of an artist but hey i love to create


I really dig this, it's got a neat feel to it.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I finished my final painting and drawing project for school today 



CLONES said:


> I painted this today not much of an artist but hey i love to create


I love looking at drawings like yours!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CLONES said:


> I painted this today not much of an artist but hey i love to create


nice! I like the shapes and lines. thanks for sharing


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

created a picture for the musicians "dBRm" to upload to their last fm page.
http://www.last.fm/music/dBRm


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I made a 4 wheel drive remote control car out of legos. I have been drawing a lot during the past month, but took a break to focus on mechanical projects. I guess you could consider it art, even though its function outweighs its form.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent this in a message on tumblr to the musician who I'm covering, Cats Millionaire. She hasn't responded yet (it's been 20 minutes and I keep refreshing my page like a dweeb) but hopefully she'll at least see it and know that her fans love her.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ that was nice, hope she see's it  
(I know sometimes it can be difficult to be heard or seen when you're a fan).


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

today i was very creative, i created a hell of a mess in my room


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Continued working on teddy bear thing from a while ago. I tend to go back and forth on stuff so nothing gets finished in the end:










Still needs lots of work. I tried to give it a bandanna but it looks like it has underwear on its head :lol looks pretty bad in this size too D:


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Continued working on teddy bear thing from a while ago. I tend to go back and forth on stuff so nothing gets finished in the end:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, i actually did think that was underpants on his head.

Looks cool though, very 3d looking.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ Persephone the Dread, that looks awesome. I love the diversity of texture. Gives it a unique, cutout art style feeling.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

So Lonely said:


> i made a stool today.


Assuming you don't mean a wooden stool then that can be considered art. If anyone tells you its not just tell them you're a **** artist.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Bawsome said:


> ^currently enjoying this ^
> 
> Finished this guy yesterday, starting my next one now,
> should have gotten a better picture of it before i took it off to market, 18X24".
> **** it, tis grand!


Nice.


----------



## yellowturtle (Jan 21, 2014)

I stared at a strange abstract picture for two hours trying to decipher it. All I got is that it can be whatever you see it as.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

My second video in a long list of different montages i intend to do, i only started making videos recently and i love it.


----------



## Reisender314 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been working on a SA awareness project for some time and came up with an image to promote knowledge of the concept. It took me about three hours, much longer than I expected it to.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Thats a wonderful analogy Reisender314, so so true.
It perfectly describes my experience with life, although i gave up _trying _a long time ago.

Also, you've touched on it i.e. "_Why are there so many grand movements for such a simple action?"_, we humans really do take the long road to doing exactly what we want. Such a great show we put on.

Anyway, if it only took you 3 hours to do that i would love to see something that took you a few days.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, technically i made this over a week ago.
But it's the most recent thing i created.


----------



## Reisender314 (Jan 31, 2014)

MuckyMuck said:


> Thats a wonderful analogy Reisender314, so so true.
> It perfectly describes my experience with life, although i gave up _trying _a long time ago.
> 
> Also, you've touched on it i.e. "_Why are there so many grand movements for such a simple action?"_, we humans really do take the long road to doing exactly what we want. Such a great show we put on.
> ...


I am currently working on a collaboration with a musician and a handful of artists to bring that message to life via YouTube. It will feature spoken word, instrumental music, and a photo montage. It's been in the process of getting off the ground for a week, and who knows how long it will take. Thank you for the words of encouragement, it means a lot to know that others feel the same way I do.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Reisender314 said:


> I've been working on a SA awareness project for some time and came up with an image to promote knowledge of the concept. It took me about three hours, much longer than I expected it to.
> 
> http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/032/0/6/finding_a_voice_in_a_maelstrom_by_reisender314-d74p4fw.png[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> That was great.


----------



## MentalWreck (Jan 23, 2014)

A sticker for work.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


>


I think you've found a calling.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> I think you've found a calling.


Singing covers of pony songs? Naw. It's just a hobby.

But, of course, I do like writing and recording my own compositions (that's different). My "calling" is composed of writing creatively + academically, writing music, and drawing/animating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A sardine tinged toot. What can I say? My imagination is rather....limited.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

*@AceEmoKid* Loved it! :clap


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Pleasant to the ears :]


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been trying to make simple collages recently. As I get better at it, I want them to get a bit more complex and exciting. Haven't had as much time for it lately, but I have a ton of magazines and lots of stuff already cut out and ready to be puzzled together.

This one is a bit older: 


These are very recent:




I really need a scanner. :b


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

feels said:


> I've been trying to make simple collages recently. As I get better at it, I want them to get a bit more complex and exciting. Haven't had as much time for it lately, but I have a ton of magazines and lots of stuff already cut out and ready to be puzzled together.
> 
> This one is a bit older:
> 
> ...


these are nostalgic and badass.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Consider said:


> these are nostalgic and badass.


Whoa, this is like the best kind of compliment. Thank ya!


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

feels said:


> Whoa, this is like the best kind of compliment. Thank ya!


you are welcome. on the real feel, this is some hang in your living room type ****, lol


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

ooo cool thread

i made dis a few moments ago, shall continue


__
https://soundcloud.com/icegate-1%2Fmattestarpower

^___^


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

wrote a new song tonight.

(wear headphones....i'm a poor mixer so the acoustic guitar is rather hard to hear when playing out from just your computer.)


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

I made something today. It was an abstract expression in pain and the liberation from such. 

Biggest dump I ever took.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

weird start of a song. @[email protected] idk. not going to finish it.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> weird start of a song. @[email protected] idk. not going to finish it.


That sounds really awesome. I encourage you to finish it!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not just today though because I'm a snail at the moment. I've still got a lot to do, this is basically just part of a blockout and very wip.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> wrote a new song tonight.
> 
> (wear headphones....i'm a poor mixer so the acoustic guitar is rather hard to hear when playing out from just your computer.)


I love how experimental your music always sounds. It's very creative and not just safe sounding stuff, which I like. It does sound better with my headphones too, but my pc speakers are rubbishy and old too lol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I love how experimental your music always sounds. It's very creative and not just safe sounding stuff, which I like. It does sound better with my headphones too, but my pc speakers are rubbishy and old too lol.


Thanks. I'm glad my "experiment" didn't backfire.


----------



## UFO (Jan 20, 2014)

TobeyJuarez said:


> i drew this a really long time ago and i finally found it in the depths of my hard drive so i decided i mioght as well post it... its new to everybody else at least... its an abstract self portrait i guess
> 
> i would post more but i seem to have misplaced all of my stuff for the most part... the only reason i could find this one is because my mom insisted on hanging it up on my wall and one day i took a pic of it and uploaded it to my computer


Getting some great 80's vibes from this


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3321340/Lilla svampen vinkar farväl.mp3

I finished this song. I'm sorry if the volumes are off, I simply do not have the equipment to be able to master this properly right now. It'll be another day. For all I know this might sound terrible to you!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Noll said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3321340/Lilla svampen vinkar farväl.mp3
> 
> I finished this song. I'm sorry if the volumes are off, I simply do not have the equipment to be able to master this properly right now. It'll be another day. For all I know this might sound terrible to you!


The volumes of the different layers do seem a little off balance (especially when the voices come in; they are very soft and difficult to hear, unless that was your intention) but I still dig it. It sounds awesome.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> The volumes of the different layers do seem a little off balance (especially when the voices come in; they are very soft and difficult to hear, unless that was your intention) but I still dig it. It sounds awesome.


Yeah you're not supposed to hear the voices that clearly. Thanks.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i wrote a blog post.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> wrote a new song tonight.
> 
> (wear headphones....i'm a poor mixer so the acoustic guitar is rather hard to hear when playing out from just your computer.)


This is amazing. Seriously. Holy crap.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Noll said:


> This is amazing. Seriously. Holy crap.


Thank you for the very nice comment.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

A web hosting server using an old laptop of mine......this way I won't have to pay any stupid hosting company to host my site and I will be in control of the server


----------



## UFO (Jan 20, 2014)

renegade disaster said:


> tried looking for the old drawings and cartoons I did years ago and couldn't find much ,did find some of graffiti sketches though and some photo's of old college work. today I was mainly messing about with digital collage stuff, this isn't finished. I think I need to sort the head part out and swap in another silhouette to impose on the sand. not even sure what this is gonna be for.


i really like this


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i recorded a song instead of doing homework because i am an excellent student.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Drew a fairy yesterday


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

Working on my midterm project for figure drawing class.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wrote a song


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

An excel spreadsheet...with pretty colors.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A pimple on my face.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Wrote a bunch of songs, submitted a track for a compilation & made some SA flash cards, hahaha.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

just finished making my first booklet for my 2nd self released album. here's the prototype cover:










still might tweak some stuff before releasing it online. i'll probably be mass producing these by sometime next week, test it out on a few friends and classmates, and fix as i receive feedback.


----------



## nature (Feb 28, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> just finished making my first booklet for my 2nd self released album. here's the prototype cover:
> 
> still might tweak some stuff before releasing it online. i'll probably be mass producing these by sometime next week, test it out on a few friends and classmates, and fix as i receive feedback.


thats awesome i really like the colors and the depth of the art work.. but i did think the type covered some important parts of the actual art work... I would move it upwards to show more of the hands covering the face

Heres a doodle i made some time ago... on eating fudge ice cream... im happy to report i dont feel like it anymore...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

absolutely nothing I applaud those with the patience to create things


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nature said:


> thats awesome i really like the colors and the depth of the art work.. but i did think the type covered some important parts of the actual art work... I would move it upwards to show more of the hands covering the face
> 
> Heres a doodle i made some time ago... on eating fudge ice cream... im happy to report i dont feel like it anymore...


i was thinking that....i kept switching the placement and size of the text wondering if i should cover the artwork or move it up to an odder, off center place. thanks for the suggestion.  and nice doodle!


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

I did like a million crappy ink paintings of pigeons. I doubt I can actually use any of them for my portfolio though


----------



## nature (Feb 28, 2014)

c224 said:


> I did like a million crappy ink paintings of pigeons. I doubt I can actually use any of them for my portfolio though


it depends on how you present it... if you take the best of them in different angles... scan them and place them together to be a spread in your portfolio, it can work...

i wouldnt dismiss it for your portfolio unless you have a lot of other stuff you want to show on there too.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

About 2mm of bicep


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

an acoustic screamo song.

I REGRET NOTHING

first time ever doing screamo. damn it hurts and it's hard to get the perfect tone. but it was really fun to do. might do it more often.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I finished a one page comic for school and inked it.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> an acoustic screamo song.
> 
> I REGRET NOTHING
> 
> first time ever doing screamo. damn it hurts and it's hard to get the perfect tone. but it was really fun to do. might do it more often.


Can I remix this into some kind of drone ambient? hahaha

Also, following you br0.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Also, thread, made some noise. Convinced another label to release my poop, yay.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

KvLT said:


> Can I remix this into some kind of drone ambient? hahaha
> 
> Also, following you br0.


Dude, that would be awesome. If you would like any of the instruments/vocals separately, just PM me your email or something and I'll attach them. And I noticed you were following me -- I am also following you. Fantastic music.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

some rough sequences for my short film...not as great as i'd hoped but it shall suffice. plus i'll probably make a lot of corrections in the final inking, anyway. hopefully i will get a digital copy of it at the end of the year so i can upload and share it with SAS.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't "finish" anything today, but I've continued work on several short stories.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

this song.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

*This:*

Today I created a profile on Emeraz. Original songs.
http://www.emeraz.com/artist.php?user_id=15023


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I created a post on my crappy blog today. I also created a taco. Though it didn't have any taco. Just meat and lettuce. hm.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

finished another song. lol, i keep recording new songs and adding them to the album at the last minute. maybe it'll turn out to be 30 songs like my first one after all. with this added, we're up from the initial 13 songs to 22 songs. pardon the quality -- didn't have my mic on me at the time, so i had to use the built in laptop mic. sometimes i like the aesthetic of lo fi, though. i think it works well for this song.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

^ Damn, son. We have the same song making schedule. Whenever this thread gets bumped it's always right on time for me. I happen to love all things lo-fi, it gives a song character.

Made some improv noise and deleted all of my earlier work for a fresh start, yay.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Dude. I dig it. The second movement (3:40) is an amazing contrast, and it feels like I'm anticipating a lift off into outer space. And fresh starts sound nice. I hope that your old music still has a home in some archive somewhere though, because I never got to listen to all your stuff yet. 

Btw, I downloaded the album in your sig a few days ago. I will get around to listening to it soon.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ Dude. I dig it. The second movement (3:40) is an amazing contrast, and it feels like I'm anticipating a lift off into outer space. And fresh starts sound nice. I hope that your old music still has a home in some archive somewhere though, because I never got to listen to all your stuff yet.
> 
> Btw, I downloaded the album in your sig a few days ago. I will get around to listening to it soon.


Thanks for downloading it! I still have to download yours, mediafire wouldn't let me zip them up into one file last time so they must have gotten lost.

Soundcloud has a 2 hour limit and I've written over 60 albums in the past year alone under this alias (and I have way more aliases), so I usually have to get the 'best' stuff released (it all sucks) and delete what my hard drive can't hold. Soundcloud is usually only like a 2-month period for me, but then again I use it like it's sound-twitter.

_____

As for creating **** today, I made a perfectly good electro song and then decided to destroy / warp it into total lo-fi crap, simply because I can.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Made a real song today, none of that lo-fi (for today)


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Felt like making a retro looking sign. I may use it as a cover graphic for the logos section of my portfolio.










Got the idea from this...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cmed said:


> Felt like making a retro looking sign. I may use it as a cover graphic for the logos section of my portfolio.


That looks awesome. Do you have a site to display your portfolio?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> That looks awesome. Do you have a site to display your portfolio?


Thank you. Yeah my stuff is on several sites throughout the internet. I'm a little hesitant to post any of them here publicly though (wouldn't want any of my clients to somehow find me here :um.) I'll put some more random graphics that I make in my free time in this thread though. Great thread, glad I found it. It's really cool seeing what everyone is up to.

Amazing drawings by the way, Ace.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/paperorwk%2Fbird

Not properly mastered.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Made this at school when we were supposed to be working on a project .o.


__
https://soundcloud.com/dreaming-kappa%2Fmy-song-3


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Working that upward compression pretty hard in my new project.

If anyone wants mixing or mastering done, I'll do it for free.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Finished this part up (on the left!) It's part of a movie prop replica I've been working on after work. 


A few weeks ago it looked like this


----------



## Sherloki (Jan 20, 2014)

Made this portrait of Daenerys from Game of Thrones (just started watching it and I love her). It's my first time doing a portrait and also my first time using charcoal so there's definitely room for improvement but it was great practice and I still kinda like the result. :3


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Nice Bryce Sky in 3D With A "Thingy"*

I made this in Bryce 3D while working on a sky.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> an acoustic screamo song.
> 
> I REGRET NOTHING
> 
> first time ever doing screamo. damn it hurts and it's hard to get the perfect tone. but it was really fun to do. might do it more often.


*EXCELLENT !*
Keep it up !!!!
You have a very very nice voice !
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> I made a 3d head of myself in Blender. I really hate my nose though, but if I change it won't be accurate and I wanted to be true to life or I'll feel like I'm cheating for some reason. Yeh I'm odd :s


Blender is great.
I have both an old version and the new one and the interface on the newer one is a lot easier and better than the old one from about 7 years ago.

I use an old Truespace and Bryce.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

been studying some mad Celtic art work for a project im doing, gotta build up my skills for it first. will post picture when it is done! also gonna be returning to the let me paint your portrait thread once again mwa hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! if it still exists and if i can get her running again that is!


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

I made this in about an hour. I'm still learning how to make beats, especially non-sampled ones, so don't make fun of my stuff. I've only been at this for about 4 months.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fmelancholy


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

JeruHendrix said:


> I made this in about an hour. I'm still learning how to make beats, especially non-sampled ones, so don't make fun of my stuff. I've only been at this for about 4 months.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fmelancholy


It says it's not available


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I've never made a speedcore / splittercore song in my life, but this came out better than I had imagined.

__
https://soundcloud.com/xhsx%2Fkilled-by-a-ghost


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

A small building and 2 drawings.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

too embarrassed


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Almost there! Just a few more parts, a bit of fine tuning and some internal stuff to go! :boogie


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


>


Baby crazy already? You're only 19....



MBwelder said:


> Almost there! Just a few more parts, a bit of fine tuning and some internal stuff to go! :boogie


What is that thing?


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

^ That thing looks like a balm. I know we shouldn't joke about issues like that here, so that's why I used a homonym.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Made This Pic*

Simple one with Bryce.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Egh, I want to **** my own drawing.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

for toad.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Gas Raid said:


> ^ That thing looks like a balm. I know we shouldn't joke about issues like that here, so that's why I used a homonym.


It's not a bomb, It's a piece of science fiction technology from the 80's!

More specifically, it's a replica proton pack from Ghostbusters that I've been working on since January.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I've been wanting to start making timelapse videos in my free time for a while and I finally got around to making my first one today. This is just some random sh-t I came up with for the sake of making the video. My apologies if you don't like the dubstep. I figured it went well with the flow of the video.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Really interesting to see the process. Do you usually have a general idea of the design beforehand (sketched or in your mind), or do you just improvise as you go?

And on the contrary, I like dubstep. Lol, I actually really like the songs you specifically used.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ Really interesting to see the process. Do you usually have a general idea of the design beforehand (sketched or in your mind), or do you just improvise as you go?
> 
> And on the contrary, I like dubstep. Lol, I actually really like the songs you specifically used.


Thanks I usually don't have any idea what I'm doing. For that video I knew exactly what I was going to do beforehand, but normally I just play around with stuff for a while and try to figure out what looks best.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I came up with this melody when playing around in keyboards so I decided to make a techno-ish song based on it:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The Islander said:


> I came up with this melody when playing around in keyboards so I decided to make a techno-ish song based on it:


Interesting. You made all of that yourself, beats and all? Sounds good, it flows nicely. I wouldn't know where to begin making a song.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

cmed said:


> Interesting. You made all of that yourself, beats and all? Sounds good, it flows nicely. I wouldn't know where to begin making a song.


 Thank you!  Yes, I made it all. I usually begin by sitting at the piano/keyboards and improvising something simple and pretty random, and then try to arrange it into something more coherent, add details and finally mix it.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

New cover i did!
The Way I Am - Originally by Ingrid Michaelson

:boogie


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

a bit of lyrical practice and a beat

__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fpractice


__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fbad-man

I promise I won't delete them. I just get so self-conscious


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I did a rap remix of an SPP song instead of writing my essay. :eyes


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Minkiro said:


> New cover i did!
> The Way I Am - Originally by Ingrid Michaelson
> 
> :boogie


whayt is this the cover or the original?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

JeruHendrix said:


> a bit of lyrical practice and a beat
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fpractice
> ...


:clap


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> whayt is this the cover or the original?


It's my cover, the original sounds a lot different.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I created me a lunch... =)


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

older work from years ago, haven't done anything since








illustrator








etching








ink wash








etching








illustrator


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

oh another








sketch charcoal an stuff

most to big to scan so im done
most of these were between the ages of 18-20
then completely stopped caring about art, and i drew everyday
just felt it was meaningless 
if i got back into it id probably draw nature and animals with a somber spin


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dual monitor dvi PC from salvaged parts at a club I go to after school and installed xubuntu 14.04 LTS on it too


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

wat


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> wat


 Very nice.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> wat


cool!


__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Ffresh-man-im-chillin


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

A cup of chicory "coffee" with condensed milk. It was delightful!


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

****ing around with the lex luger drum kit, sytrus, and a sped up sample.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fjupitergdfg


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I arranged some logos I've created for some of my clients. Going to have it printed on a 2'x5' banner.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn good guacamole.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Smelly air.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The small stone carving on the right. It is hard to see the details because I didn't carve really deep and the stone is light colored. I definitely did better on the older one on the left(I don't like the lips on that one but worried about screwing them up). The one on the right I only carved with primitive tools though(sharp harder stone shards). The dark color on the right eye wasn't intentional. There is a darker mineral underneath some areas of the stone(maybe chert/flint?). It is hurting my hands working so small and with primitive tools so I'm probably going to call that one done.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

slyfox said:


> The small stone carving on the right. It is hard to see the details because I didn't carve really deep and the stone is light colored. I definitely did better on the older one on the left(I don't like the lips on that one but worried about screwing them up). The one on the right I only carved with primitive tools though(sharp harder stone shards). The dark color on the right eye wasn't intentional. There is a darker mineral underneath some areas of the stone(maybe chert/flint?). It is hurting my hands working so small and with primitive tools so I'm probably going to call that one done.


 Woah, especially that left one's so cool O_O How long did it take to carve that?

Here's a western-ish house song I made:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The Islander said:


> Woah, especially that left one's so cool O_O How long did it take to carve that?


Thanks  I think it took less than 5 hours but it has been awhile. I remember it being frustrating that I had to carve deep because the details weren't showing well with the stone's color. I really like that type of stone for the color though. My parents had it for a landscaping rock before they covered them with wood chips  Haven't been able to find out what kind of stone it is. A metal file can carve it so maybe a type of limestone or marble? I'll have to try to dig under the wood chips and gather some.


----------



## nomoreplease (May 31, 2014)

I made a song dedicated to my first love/bf just last week it's been a while but can't get over it's a catchy song though


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I made a fire outside and it burned things.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fpyramidsheme

Sorry for spamming. This one turned out pretty good, except the bass is way too high and I accidently didn't save the .flp file. Doh!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

JeruHendrix said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fpyramidsheme
> 
> Sorry for spamming. This one turned out pretty good, except the bass is way too high and I accidently didn't save the .flp file. Doh!


 Great job, very unique and professional sounding!

My new song:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually, I made both this video and the food featured in this video yesterday, but I couldn't upload it until today.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fbeautiful
this one is super simple but I think it's straight fire. not to be conceited.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fcome-to-me
this one I really like the samples and I think it turned out well.



The Islander said:


> Great job, very unique and professional sounding!


Thanks, brothaman.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A red and yellow 6 strand braided bracelet. Came out very thin because I used embroidery floss. Feel weird sharing because it is a very unmanly craft, but am trying to expand my crafting options. I wanna expand into jewelry so I have more options if I ever try to sell arts and crafts again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Practice knots of different types


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two steel(were practice) wire bead rings. First two I've made, but needs a lot of work.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

SternumCrushingBison said:


> older work from years ago, haven't done anything since


Your work is wonderful. :mushy


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Drew some character portraits on small rectangular boards.

Need to finish coloring them, then i'll punch some holes in the too corner and put a small chain into it to keep it all together.
But thats after I scan them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another practice steel wire ring. I set a dark stone in it but had a lot of trouble getting it to work. Had to add zig zags into the wire to tighten it up and since I was using a regular pliers without any rubber coating I scratched the wire up a bunch. Looks pretty good for practice though. Not sure if I'll ever be brave enough to try this with aluminum, copper, or especially silver.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

A drawing/painting using permanent marker, then going over it with a little watercolor/acrylics. Turned out okay I guess.


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

I know it doesn't rhyme because im not good at english . But i hope it will help some people there

Depression, here you came again my darling.
Please don't take me away
Because i'll wake up tomorrow.

I know you like people like me,
But it hurts when you near me
So please let me move on.

I will see green grass tomorrow,
And the blue skies like her eyes.
I'll look into the shining sun but it won't burn.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

A casserole. Does it count? o_o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made two attempts to make a practice patch of chain mail. Both ended up going horribly wrong. I made my own jump rings out of jewelry copper wire. The wire seems to have a finish on it that makes it super slippery. I came close to making the first patch that would've been made out of 20 rings(I think) but it kept coming apart in one area while I'd be fixing the pattern on another area :doh Pining it to cardboard with sewing pins helped some but not enough. 

Until I get the hang of this I think I better use bigger and better rings(sawn instead of pinched and not as slippery). Can't even imagine making a full suit of armor out of this especially riveted together like they did for actual armor. Was a very frustrating 2 and a half hours today :doh Was only my first attempt but would've been nice to have at least a 20 ring patch of the stuff to show for my work.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lorenientha said:


> A casserole. Does it count? o_o


Sure  What kind?


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

The only thing I did was a few pony warm up sketches and a very rough concept for an OC forme.

I probably should get my butt into gear and do more adopts. Great way to practice coloring.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

> supposed to color a custom ordered adopt
> spend 2-3 hours making a new avatar









_SAS Forum size_









_Full size_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to fix a quilt with some stitching so the batting wouldn't move around every time I washed it. Kept losing my line when going through all the layers


----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

I drew a picture and then added some colour in photoshop, the drawing took about 30 mins and I coloured it while eating dinner.-


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

CatFiend said:


> I drew a picture and then added some colour in photoshop, the drawing took about 30 mins and I coloured it while eating dinner.-


Looks good  Skulls and faces are one of the things I've been working on. I have a lot of trouble with teeth.


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

Finished the second part of a custom colored adopt commission I got over on a virtual pet site. Was fun but I feel bad making the person wait 2 days for me to finish the second x__x. Now to take on another one x'D


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I finished my first draft of a short piece I'll be trying to publish in a magazine down the road. Musing on solitude about a man in the future who took a lonely job in space mainly to get away from other people, but struggles to work with philosophy or debate in a void.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Drew/painted something my aunt requested. Used several photos as a reference...I'm guessing that it's a marketplace in Vietnam based off the photos...with all the colors from the umbrellas...but not completely sure. Was fun to do though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My girlfriend got me a small anvil as a gift today. I tried it out on a few nails. I couldn't get the metal hot enough. I was only able to get them back in shape(they were old and twisted nails I pulled out of boards) and flatten them like a blade some. Had trouble shaping more but hopefully that was because of the metal temperature and trying to work so small for the first time. I'll have to get a butane torch or make a DIY brake drum forge. Maybe find some old files too because they are harder than nails.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Citrine said:


> Drew/painted something my aunt requested. Used several photos as a reference...I'm guessing that it's a marketplace in Vietnam based off the photos...with all the colors from the umbrellas...but not completely sure. Was fun to do though.


Wow. Very cool. :clap


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Citrine said:


> Drew/painted something my aunt requested. Used several photos as a reference...I'm guessing that it's a marketplace in Vietnam based off the photos...with all the colors from the umbrellas...but not completely sure. Was fun to do though.


whoa... you are really good :yes


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Wow. Very cool. :clap





Marko3 said:


> whoa... you are really good :yes


Thanks! :b


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Some new work:

http://artuser.blogspot.nl/2014/06/hey-everybody-i-want-to-share-some-new.html


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Royals said:


> Some new work:
> 
> http://artuser.blogspot.nl/2014/06/hey-everybody-i-want-to-share-some-new.html


These are really nice. :yes

(...also lurked around ur blog....Really like ur photography work as well. So many pretty colors :b Especially the glass/pan art.)


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Citrine said:


> These are really nice. :yes
> 
> (...also lurked around ur blog....Really like ur photography work as well. So many pretty colors :b Especially the glass/pan art.)


Thanks! I love colors, details and shapes mostly


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

I've been on a 'make cute line art' kick recently . - .'...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Princess Gustopher said:


> I've been on a 'make cute line art' kick recently . - .'...


(^.^) lol. He/she's so cute!


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/jeru-hendrix%2Fon-my-lvl

some of my better work. tuff to get them trap drums quantized and tuning the 808s.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I drew a group shot of the super human characters in a side story i'm planning on writing. The poses are sucky but practive makes perfect so i practice.


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

Halp I can't be stopped.

The cuteness has consumed me.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Princess Gustopher said:


> Halp I can't be stopped.
> 
> The cuteness has consumed me.


>< Gaaaah too cute! I like this one toooo :b


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

an 11 page PDF report :bash


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tried to make a ring out of a copper penny. Went good until I decided to cut the center of the ring out with a small chisel :doh Deformed the ring some and took forever. I think the ring is salvageable but not sure if I can resize it enough to be wearable even for someone with smaller fingers. I'll take a pic if I succeed in making one


----------



## SkaredyKat777 (Jul 2, 2014)

Got the shading on my drawing of the evil stepmother from snow white nearly finished


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

http://jeruhendrix.bandcamp.com/album/neo-tokyo

I made this in a week and some change. It's what I would describe as cloud trap. Lots of snare rolls and 808s layered with synth lines and one hits. A couple tracks use jazz piano samples. IDK give it a listen! I'd really appreciate it. I may have only made this in a week, but believe me I put a lot of work in for such a short amount of time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Started making another penny ring. This one I plan on cutting out the center with a dremel and maybe a hacksaw. Not sure if it is worth it because from what I've read I'll only be able to resize it a tiny bit with a mandrel without ruining it. Probably better to make one from a quarter, but I like the color of copper better


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

Crayon brush is fun. Makes me feel like I'm 4 again haha.

Decided to draw my one pet over on another site x]. His name is Gay. Seriously that's his name and he's my baby <3. It's a little headcannon between me and friends that he wears sunglasses and a pink feather boa.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Princess Gustopher said:


> Crayon brush is fun. Makes me feel like I'm 4 again haha.
> 
> Decided to draw my one pet over on another site x]. His name is Gay. Seriously that's his name and he's my baby <3. It's a little headcannon between me and friends that he wears sunglasses and a pink feather boa.


He looks so stylish, awesome job


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)

Some angry-at-the-state-of-affairs-of-the-world type of prose I might convert into song lyrics. Some of it is fairly stream-of-consciousness, some not so much.

Hydra
------
Fascism is part of the same schism of your beloved democracy that never was
Why place your own cornerstone, was it ever your own right?
Now children are sacrificed, their blood cries out from the earth
The jolly roger you embrace has a bright logo but a crooked smile
Behold the order you hold dear; it never cared for you and you are in mind for the culling
counterfeit emotional and a dead core, dense and bringing you down

Why rally around the revolution and the counter revolution, it is literally the same
the hydra, it has many heads
Turning back to Him, I am Free


----------



## Isaias (Jul 7, 2014)

Some sketches of characters from the graphic novel I'm working on. :B


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

One Lonely Visitor said:


> So cool... How did you do this?


i used adobe illustrator, made a rectangle of text, converted to paths, then used the warp tool to shape the image. lots of points in it so the bad thing is it creates a big file size.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A duct tape wallet for fun. Came out pretty good but I made the card slots too small.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Citrine said:


> Drew/painted something my aunt requested. Used several photos as a reference...I'm guessing that it's a marketplace in Vietnam based off the photos...with all the colors from the umbrellas...but not completely sure. Was fun to do though.


Nice perspective


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

TabbyTab said:


> Nice perspective


Thank ya! :b. Took me a while to get the proportions down.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I made a little comic where a guy is cycling, spots a horse, goes "Oh look, a horse!". Then its just his face, the horse's face, his face, horse's face, his face, horse's face, then an angry horse face saying "WHAT!".

I thought of it in my head, burst out laughing and thought "Man ive gotta put this **** down on paper". Its a habit im trying to develop to capture my retarded sense of humor.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

on set of shelving down, two to go.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Worked on my first tile mosaic today as some stress relief. All I could find at the hardware store that interested me were black and white tiles. There were shades of brown too, etc but I would've preferred some colors like true blue, green, red, etc. I worked on a mosaic of a black cat paw on white background. Not sure it is going to come out too well but this was mostly an impulse practice project. Still need to finish adding the pieces of white tile before I can try out grouting.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made a miniature jug out of clay with a creepy face on it. I don't have a kiln so I'm going to pit/grill fire it. Not sure if I would be better off paying to use a kiln somewhere but I'm mostly doing it just for fun anyway. Wish I could actually dig a pit but my parents won't let me in their yard. I've seen videos of people doing it on beaches but I'm not sure where I could do it without getting in trouble.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

this >.<


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple tools out of clay that I fired in a grill. Hopefully they'll work to help shape other clay projects. Would've been easier and quicker to carve them out of wood though.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Tried to make a ring out of a copper penny. Went good until I decided to cut the center of the ring out with a small chisel :doh Deformed the ring some and took forever. I think the ring is salvageable but not sure if I can resize it enough to be wearable even for someone with smaller fingers. I'll take a pic if I succeed in making one


Oh damn be careful, the newer ones (after 1980 something?) have zinc in the middle. I took Jewelry Making in high school and some dumb kid heated one up and smashed it with a hammer... shot molten zinc out at about 10 people around him.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

knightofdespair said:


> Oh damn be careful, the newer ones (after 1980 something?) have zinc in the middle. I took Jewelry Making in high school and some dumb kid heated one up and smashed it with a hammer... shot molten zinc out at about 10 people around him.


I think 1982 was the last copper year but I could be wrong. Thanks, but I only used the older copper ones and didn't heat them for the ring. I just kept rolling it and tapping the edge with a hammer. As far as pennies I think they are way too small at least for my capabilities. Had a decent ring going with a quarter but abandoned it. The quarter was coming out two colored on the edge because of being clad.

Wow on what that kid did. Anyone get burnt? Have been watching youtubes trying to figure out how to make a simple kiln and I've been surprised a couple of times to see people using galvanized steel around fire. They even make sure to mention it is galvanized lol On one youtube at least a bunch of people pointed out that galvanized steel wasn't a wise choice.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

slyfox said:


> I think 1982 was the last copper year but I could be wrong. Thanks, but I only used the older copper ones and didn't heat them for the ring. I just kept rolling it and tapping the edge with a hammer. As far as pennies I think they are way too small at least for my capabilities. Had a decent ring going with a quarter but abandoned it. The quarter was coming out two colored on the edge because of being clad.
> 
> Wow on what that kid did. Anyone get burnt? Have been watching youtubes trying to figure out how to make a simple kiln and I've been surprised a couple of times to see people using galvanized steel around fire. They even make sure to mention it is galvanized lol On one youtube at least a bunch of people pointed out that galvanized steel wasn't a wise choice.


Why aren't you using silver wire? Its fairly cheap and it makes nice permanent rings, all you need is some solder and torch.

http://www.artbeads.com/sterling-wire-half-hard-1-2-troy-ounce.html


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

knightofdespair said:


> Why aren't you using silver wire? Its fairly cheap and it makes nice permanent rings, all you need is some solder and torch.
> 
> http://www.artbeads.com/sterling-wire-half-hard-1-2-troy-ounce.html


I was mostly trying the coin rings because I've heard of them before and saw youtubes on how to do it. Might look look into that, but last time I tried soldering it didn't go too great. I used a cheap soldering iron that I'm not sure was good. After reading a book on electronics that talked about soldering I learned that I probably should've been heating the metal before adding the solder. I used flux but not sure if I used it right. I do have a propane torch for trying that way.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

slyfox said:


> I was mostly trying the coin rings because I've heard of them before and saw youtubes on how to do it. Might look look into that, but last time I tried soldering it didn't go too great. I used a cheap soldering iron that I'm not sure was good. After reading a book on electronics that talked about soldering I learned that I probably should've been heating the metal before adding the solder. I used flux but not sure if I used it right. I do have a propane torch for trying that way.


Yeah you want an acetylene torch, soldering irons are too uneven and don't get hot enough. Rings with that wire are pretty easy to make.. You probably also want to get a sizing mandrel to make sure they're ideally sized and perfectly round. All you have to do is measure the size you want to make, cut it maybe 1/8th of an inch shorter, cut it/bend it with as close of a gap as you can get, flux it and put just enough solder to bridge the gap. Then you hammer it on the mandrel to the right size and polish it up, and you got a perfect silver ring. They make the wire in stamped patterns too, or shapes..

I don't see how coins would make a good ring imo.. Quarters are about the only ones that might fit me but they are too flat for the diameter to feel or look good I would think.. maybe if you soldered a bunch together?

I used some of this in high school to make a good heavy solid men's ring..

http://www.fdjtool.com/ProductInfo/I-SHRW02.aspx


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I just finished this yesterday, took me several days in drawing up plans, estimating materials needed, and a week to build. I'm no woodworker, but it turned out pretty good. Could have done some stuff differently, but still happy with the results. I built it for my dog.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks nice @Nada great job!



knightofdespair said:


> Yeah you want an acetylene torch, soldering irons are too uneven and don't get hot enough. Rings with that wire are pretty easy to make.. You probably also want to get a sizing mandrel to make sure they're ideally sized and perfectly round. All you have to do is measure the size you want to make, cut it maybe 1/8th of an inch shorter, cut it/bend it with as close of a gap as you can get, flux it and put just enough solder to bridge the gap. Then you hammer it on the mandrel to the right size and polish it up, and you got a perfect silver ring. They make the wire in stamped patterns too, or shapes..
> 
> I don't see how coins would make a good ring imo.. Quarters are about the only ones that might fit me but they are too flat for the diameter to feel or look good I would think.. maybe if you soldered a bunch together?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Wouldn't a propane torch work for soldering? Or do you need to use special solder with silver. The kind I have is the lead free mostly tin kind.










http://makezine.com/projects/coin-ring-technique/ are better vids someplace on youtube. I used a hammer and a small anvil instead of a spoon. My problem is I don't have a drill to start the hole to hack saw out the inside. If I try it again I'll probably just use a dremel.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Looks nice @*Nada* great job!
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Wouldn't a propane torch work for soldering? Or do you need to use special solder with silver. The kind I have is the lead free mostly tin kind.
> 
> ...


I think the acetylene burns hotter, https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rec.crafts.jewelry/9TC8mbL78h8

You could probably do either, but with solder it has a certain melting point, you want a sweet spot that melts it easily but won't burn it away... seems easier to hit that with more heat than less... Silver solder is what you should use for silver jewelry not tin. Ring looks good.. That is similar to what my wire one looked like.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Such an inspiring thread, so much talent and creativity here!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

knightofdespair said:


> I think the acetylene burns hotter, https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/rec.crafts.jewelry/9TC8mbL78h8
> 
> You could probably do either, but with solder it has a certain melting point, you want a sweet spot that melts it easily but won't burn it away... seems easier to hit that with more heat than less... Silver solder is what you should use for silver jewelry not tin. Ring looks good.. That is similar to what my wire one looked like.


I'll look into it but I think an acetylene torch is out of my price range atm. Good to know for future reference either way  Have always thought it would be cool to make my own silver rings. Probably best I experiment with making some mini sculptures first with my tin solder. That was why I originally got stuff for soldering.










Things like this are what I was interested in making


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

slyfox said:


> I'll look into it but I think an acetylene torch is out of my price range atm. Good to know for future reference either way  Have always thought it would be cool to make my own silver rings. Probably best I experiment with making some mini sculptures first with my tin solder. That was why I originally got stuff for soldering.


http://www.amazon.com/Ameriflame-T1...id=1412692876&sr=8-9&keywords=acetylene+torch

Maybe something like that.. yeah a bit spendy. They have an art festival here in SLC and Park City area every summer that they show off and sell stuff like that.. If you made a lot might be worth having a booth and selling some?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

this video xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Random thing:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Callsign said:


> Hey that's fairly ace maybe you could do some 2d game art for somebody.


Thanks  but doubtful at this point lol. My background is in 3D (not that I am amazing at that either ) and this is the first pixel art thing I've done in years (and I never really properly tried before just messed around,) but I want to see if I can get better gradually without being put off by things not looking as cool as I want  I want to maybe try animating some stuff eventually too.

It's weird the little useful things I've only just learnt about Photoshop recently and I do mean insanely late considering how long I've used it, like how to turn off anti-aliasing on shapes + the magic wand tool, and duplicating windows so you can get one zoomed in and out.

But if I can get better than I wanted to use pixel art to illustrate some YouTube videos I want to make. I thought that or kinetic typography, but pixel art is so nice :3 and fits more with my mental aesthetic I think. Also kinetic typography seems too serious or philosophical.


----------



## kennethken (Sep 8, 2014)

I created some of the photos on my smartphone. It is not the creation, but almost . For this reason, I am feeling happy today.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Random thing:


this is real cool, did you just make it in photoshop? i cant for the life of me figure out how to make pixel art


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Callsign said:


> I noticed that you had done some shading and highlights that seem to take some doing as it's so closeup. Maybe the 3d background helps with knowing how shading and highlights and things ought to look? It reminded me of Kirby, like the one bit looks like a kirby ice-cream monster that hops about. And Kirby does eat sweets, and the cloud's face is similar.


haha cool I've actually never played any of the Kirby games. I was following a tutorial at one point then just kind of went off and started messing about and made that lol.

I'm not actually good with getting highlights/shadows right usually. My brain is just generally quite lacking in understanding of lighting principles for the most part which is a big part of why my non pixel art drawings look wrong as well (along with perspective issues )



herk said:


> this is real cool, did you just make it in photoshop? i cant for the life of me figure out how to make pixel art


Thank you, yeah I made it in Photoshop. You could probably use Paint or something too though (or really any program that allows you to make images a pixel at a time.) I just prefer Photoshop because I use it for everything


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i made another creepy video


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

herk said:


> i made another creepy video


lol that music XD

I dunno... It's just kind of blurry :/ Also no thought was put into that angle at all


----------



## daywalkerdave (Aug 7, 2014)

meh


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

daywalkerdave said:


> meh


this looks awesome! did you build it or just paint it? seems like a cool hobby



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol that music XD


im a hopeless romantic 



Persephone The Dread said:


> I dunno... It's just kind of blurry :/ Also no thought was put into that angle at all


these are some good logs. i could see myself passing by them in a small woodland village


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

This is a sculpture that I've been working on in my ceramics class for the past two weeks, and it came out of the kiln this week. Not really sure what it is, some type of abstract pea pod thing :stu lol, but I had fun making it.


----------



## daywalkerdave (Aug 7, 2014)

@nataliej I like it, I see a birds nest and an egg 
@herk yeah, it's not very often that I hear people say it's "cool" if you know what I mean? I'm very into the painting aspect of miniatures and the fictionary stories behind them.

the woman is Major Victoria Haley (what I've done today) the orc is painted by a professional artist, one who has this as a job and makes very good money on it. I am amazed by his skill with airbrush. One figure can reach up to 500$.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm still writing my songs and trying to get my project (a collection of them) finished. Could be showing them to a band here on campus that does covers but doesn't have a lyricist or singer. Since I became friends with the guitarist and really digs my work so hoping things go well in that regard but theres still more work to done!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

@nataliej Neat. I like the pattern on it.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

@daywalkerdave Thanks! And yeah, I can see that too.
@Citrine Thank you, it took me a while to do the design, but it's was really fun, kind of like a meditative process.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish I'd thought of this...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Experimented with lampworking today. Didn't have proper equipment but was able to melt brown bottle glass with not much difficulty with a cheap plumbing propane torch. Tried to make a bead but the broken bottle glass was awkward to work with(people who do this normally use skinny rods of glass. ). I ended up making a crappy looking pendant with the bead I had tried to make. It broke during the cooling process but I'm glad the loop for the necklace survived. Was frustrating but considering I didn't take classes like most people do and I had improper equipment I think I should consider it a success. Had fun despite not being able to make much.

Was a lot more pleasant than when I've tried glass knapping. Trying to knap a glass arrowhead in the past was awful with all the shards of glass I kept getting in my fingers  Did get a hot speck of molten glass on my hand today but it didn't hurt too bad or leave a burn. I'll have to get special glasses if I continue this to protect my eyes from the UV rays like in welding.

Long post but it was just about the only thing nice today in an otherwise horrible day.


----------



## echjhech (Oct 18, 2014)

I drew doodles of the Animorphs on my Latin homework.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two brown glass hearts. Didn't come out too great, but not bad for a 2nd time working with glass. Unfortunately, they both have cracks in them from thermal shock and my best one broke in half  Until I get a kiln maybe I'll have to slowly cool them in the coals of a really hot grill or something.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

This thing.


----------



## vivoasis (Nov 12, 2014)

_To see the world through lover's eyne
From whence the head and heart align
With body steered by deep emotion
Ferrying souls o'er somber ocean
Head does drive the motion forth
Like sailor; with convicted force 
I ween the darkness from the sky
And put an apple in my eye 
_
I know it's cliche but that's kind of the point


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

this song. actually, i made it a month or so ago. but i haven't recorded any of my new stuff yet....so this shall suffice. whatevs. i might as well remind my soundcloud followers that im not dead yet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About 3 feet of simple braided rope out of 12 plastic grocery bags. Not that pretty but seems pretty strong. Just wanted to experiment with making rope today

Edit: Up to almost 5 ft now. My cat sure considers this a noble venture


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made a couple very small grass ropes. Were about bracelet size. Also tried to weave a willow basket. Had trouble getting the spokes to bend upward enough and ended up being a shallow bowl shape. Was my first attempt. Probably would've been easier if I had tried first with prepared wood for basket weaving before trying weeping willow branches.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took apart the basket from earlier and started work on a new basket(mostly using materials from the old one). It is going better this time but I cheated a little and used raffia in addition to the willow. Would like to make a bird house next.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Work in progress. 

So much filing and sanding...I didn't make the blade, handle, pommel or the double lobed plate, but the quillions, false ricasso and finger rings are my handy work! Still need to finish blending the welds and bend up then attach two more rings.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> this song. actually, i made it a month or so ago. but i haven't recorded any of my new stuff yet....so this shall suffice. whatevs. i might as well remind my soundcloud followers that im not dead yet


Really nice, cool mix of spoken word and melody


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

*soundcloud: Niklouse*


__
https://soundcloud.com/niklouse%2Flook-away
 Spent all day doing this ^
Lyrics kind of ok if you like middle-aged self pity. For my band i got a group of drunk people off the street who'd never played anything before


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

And i did this

__
https://soundcloud.com/niklouse%2Fa-friend-of-a-friend-of-jesus
This madness must stop


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Side rings added, welds blended. To blend them, I grind them down with an electric die grinder (aka rotary file) and then tidy them up with a lot of hand filing. It actually takes longer to blend the welds than it does to bend, fit and weld everything. All that's left to do is sand and polish!


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ooohhhh I didn't know there was a thread like this! Actually I didn't know there was a section about arty-farty stuff!  I shall explore...

I didn't do anything today. Well, today for me is now 8am and I haven't been to bed yet - just messing about online for hours.

Usually I write or draw stuff. Can't wait to share it.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what you have to share!

I continued plugging away and got a ton of sanding done tonight! 


Tomorrow I'll be taking a break from this thing and moving onto rebuilding my rapier fencing helmet. The plan is to take the mesh from a fencing mask and graft it to a steel helmet. Should be interesting, to say the least!


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I drew a picture of a girl and wrote a little for one of my stories.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Started on a wicker birdhouse. Need to work out how to add the door without screwing up the pattern of the weave.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Still working on the wicker birdhouse. Figured out the door. I'm almost out of willow branches that are right. I'll have to see if I can find anymore weeping willows that I can give a trim. Wish my parents still had their weeping willow.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

actually a month or so old impromptu bathroom recording; no doubt - running (cover)


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> actually a month or so old impromptu bathroom recording; no doubt - running (cover)


i really, really like this. can i download it pls


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

Small tin foil stars for decoration. I've stuck about 30 on the wall so far, and it looks pretty good.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> this song. actually, i made it a month or so ago. but i haven't recorded any of my new stuff yet....so this shall suffice. whatevs. i might as well remind my soundcloud followers that im not dead yet


I love this! It's so catchy and your voice is lovely.
Wish there was more to it!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MBwelder said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you have to share!
> 
> I continued plugging away and got a ton of sanding done tonight!
> 
> ...


This is really awesome.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> actually a month or so old impromptu bathroom recording; no doubt - running (cover)


it's great, nice singing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made a knitting loom out of duct tape and plastic knife handles for the pegs. The plastic knives had fallen on the floor days ago and gotten dirty. 

So far I have knitted a scarf that is a little over 12 inches long. I'm going crazy on learning new crafts  I really need to focus on improving at stuff I already know, but it is so fun learning new skills.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Decided to 3D print all my families gifts this year as a bit of a challenge for myself. For my mum I've printed some ornaments for her "Africa" theme inspired room in her house, I've printed two vases (one shown) and I will paint them a dark orange for the whole Africa theme thing. They will also look great with some artificial candles inside them glowing the room up.

Also printed a Birdhouse for my Gran in her garden. I did this one from scratch including the design and CAD work and it was a 13 hour print for the final product. Not sure what colour to paint this yet. Detachable front for cleaning purposes.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/niklouse%2Fbuying-christmas
Recorded a song. I did want to make some sort of musical accompaniment but it was driving me mad so thought *** it and it's just my voice. The lyrics will win me a nobel prize though :boogiebetter start writing the speech


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Didn't work on these today, but here are some small projects I've been working on

The top one is supposed to be a birdhouse made out of willow branches. I don't really like the way the door looks. The raffia around it stands out too much. Next one I make I'll just use something else to hold the door in place instead of using raffia. Still need to weave willow all the way to the top, add some way for it to hang, and cut off all the branches that are sticking out.










Got the idea for the yarn basket when Citrine mentioned doing one before. Can see some of the rope exposed where the yarn didn't cover, but I think it went good for a first attempt.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

yesssss finally figured out something that was confusing me with making pixel art - how to place individual pixels in photoshop one at a time, and then how to scale it back up without it becoming all blurry. this one sucks but it was just me makin a 2 second placeholder


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Decided to 3D print all my families gifts this year as a bit of a challenge for myself. For my mum I've printed some ornaments for her "Africa" theme inspired room in her house, I've printed two vases (one shown) and I will paint them a dark orange for the whole Africa theme thing. They will also look great with some artificial candles inside them glowing the room up.
> 
> Also printed a Birdhouse for my Gran in her garden. I did this one from scratch including the design and CAD work and it was a 13 hour print for the final product. Not sure what colour to paint this yet. Detachable front for cleaning purposes.


That is pretty cool, does paint stick to it though?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

knightofdespair said:


> That is pretty cool, does paint stick to it though?


Yeah it sticks well, I gave it a light sand to take off the gloss and then just a layer of primer before the colour. This is the finished product:


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Also printed a Birdhouse for my Gran in her garden. I did this one from scratch including the design and CAD work and it was a 13 hour print for the final product. Not sure what colour to paint this yet. Detachable front for cleaning purposes.


Seriously, that's really impressive in my book. Also, I recall posts of you saying you had a 3d printer and remember wondering why no one quoted. 3D printer is pretty amazing! Great to see pics of the products


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Decided to 3D print all my families gifts this year as a bit of a challenge for myself. For my mum I've printed some ornaments for her "Africa" theme inspired room in her house, I've printed two vases (one shown) and I will paint them a dark orange for the whole Africa theme thing. They will also look great with some artificial candles inside them glowing the room up.
> 
> Also printed a Birdhouse for my Gran in her garden. I did this one from scratch including the design and CAD work and it was a 13 hour print for the final product. Not sure what colour to paint this yet. Detachable front for cleaning purposes.


Oh my god that's so cool!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

catcharay said:


> Seriously, that's really impressive in my book. Also, I recall posts of you saying you had a 3d printer and remember wondering why no one quoted. 3D printer is pretty amazing! Great to see pics of the products





Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god that's so cool!


Thank you ladies! It is a great toy, limited only by my imagination tbh.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

I made a forest berry and cream cake.
It's going to be delicious ~


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A plan 

It's a plan to a better life and it's time to stop procrastinating .

I am going to change 

See ya


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grog said:


> A plan
> 
> It's a plan to a better life and it's time to stop procrastinating .
> 
> ...


That's the attitude! good luck with your plan


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

new chapter of a webcomic made by myself and a friend from here  8)
(click to zoom in)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/358/7/f/anime_god_chapter_6_by_mesmerado-d8b56pz.jpg

here's the tumblr for it if anyone would like to see some of the other ones or follow it :b

http://buttheadbros.tumblr.com/


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I came up with another idea for a new fanfic.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I haven't really drawn in months... But I had to draw something from one of my dreams, for a project at school tomorrow. I got lazy and ended up just making it a 20 minute sketch.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Finished this dance beat today:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

^ niceeeee 8) i dig it


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

herk said:


> ^ niceeeee 8) i dig it


 Thanks! ^^


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Some more rapier related projects. 

Left to Right; My square target, A hand Pavise for one of the guys I practice with, and a round target (Rotella) that I'm still working on. The first two feature leather wrapped "T" shaped handles where the third gets strapped to the forearm.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Gorget prototype! Really happy with how the rolled edge came out on this; to thin to use but it proves that the pattern I made works! I'm going to change the design of the plate on the far left; it's just a blade deflector to keep blade tips from getting under the collar, but I'm going to make a more traditionally shaped one. :boogie


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice work welder

Keep trying to write latest story thing but I'm so painfully slow, just scared i guess to get in that zone. Frustrating i don't really have anybody to read anything i do, sometimes feels pointless, over 500 pages of this sh*t. Only thing I'm really good at.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have been reading about bookbinding. Was just trying to stitch together the paper sections of a practice book. The sewing on the video tutorial got confusing for me though  I bet I could figure out a way to stitch it, but I'm not sure if it is good idea to be doing it my way. 

I'll have to see if I can find a tutorial I can follow better. Just cut out the thread because I don't feel like measuring and restarting holes in new paper.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i finished my optical illusion artwork for my art class


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I wrote out a few more pages for a book that I'm writing. Sadly I was becoming exhausted so I had to cut it off.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

boo me, the new attention wh0re

(this is like super fun though)


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

made a couple things today

random space guys



















fanart of 'skull' from skull and shark, created by one of my favorite artists, dave rapoza










played around with making a fake screenshot of a fake sidescroller, i like how it turned out


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous python in the bowels of the house that is out, within. Which allowed for great contemplation towards a battleplan in a game! What game that is, is beyond the chair that one sits, although not a throne, nor is one a crone, to the sound of music which drones, whilst tossing many a stone, that's often flown, to then pick a bone, as one grows bored and moans, between the time it takes to gank alone, but skill is grown, mastering tactics unknown, so one can fully enjoy the feeling of the lethal pwn


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

herk said:


> played around with making a fake screenshot of a fake sidescroller, i like how it turned out


Reminds me a lot of the first stage in Mega Man X


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Choci Loni said:


> Reminds me a lot of the first stage in Mega Man X


lol thanks, I referenced a couple things from that actually


----------



## Enochian (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, I didn't exactly create this "today" but I didn't know where else to post it. 
It's a short story, the sequel to a short story written by someone else. I wrote it as part of a writing challenge.

http://www.hitrecord.org/records/1732852


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Not today, but a few months ago...


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

herk said:


> made a couple things today
> 
> random space guys


i really like those. do you make games?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

andy1984 said:


> i really like those. do you make games?


thanks man. and nah, i've just been playin around with pixel art lately. i'd like to learn how to make games at some point though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hand polishing a black with white specks stone(maybe granite) pendant. Have smoothed it out with diamond files and brought out its natural shape a little. Really hurts your hands doing it by hand  Still need to sand it with a couple of different grits of fine sandpaper, but I'm going to probably wait until after I drill a hole. Then I'll polish it with some polishing compound. I'll try to make myself post a pic when I'm done


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today, finished the pendant and also polished a Petoskey stone. The first pic is of the Petoskey stone before it was sanded and polished. Between the two of them it took me 4 hours of finger hurting work :cry Aside from some drilling and a little shaping with a rotary tool for the pendant, they were all done with diamond hand files, sandpaper, and some polishing compound on a piece of leather. Definitely need a rock tumbler or other lapidary equipment.


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

Made a list of current comic im working on. There are 7. All but 1 has different life lesson or prolems that are overcome. Frim what I notice they are related to issues of : 
Family values, embracing oneself, interracial(species) relationship, choosing right path in life, women empowerment, and proving self worth/value

Maybe one day I'll publish one of them, or at least be brave enough to share stories


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm working on sewing a handbag.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Made a hinge out of a tuna can lid. Works but wasn't the best looking


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

made some more progress on my first flash game (i'm taking an intro course to flash cc and actionscript 3.0). i threw together 5 quick, 30 second theme tracks that i may or may not use in the final game last night using the free demo of fruity loops, one of which is featured on the following test snippet. just ideas for enemies and putting together some basic resting + attack animations.

shroomland game idea dump

note: only functional bits are the mute/unmute button and the rollover music note.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fishing lure designs. Will have to make some and try them out. Never been a big fan of lure fishing(have had more success with bait), but it does seem funner if I try to make my own lures


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Fishing lure designs. Will have to make some and try them out. Never been a big fan of lure fishing(have had more success with bait), but it does seem funner if I try to make my own lures


Penny Lures!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

MBwelder said:


> Penny Lures!


Nice idea, could even do more shaping than the guy did in the video. Makes you wonder if you could catch some fish on anything that is shiny though lol I've heard of people catching fish like bluegill on just plain gold colored hooks.

Added it to the list on the DIY metal thread


----------



## SneekySnee (Mar 25, 2015)

I created a new thread on this website

(i know the word 'sneaky' is spelt wrong in my name I'm trying to be creative)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

SneekySnee said:


> I created a new thread on this website
> 
> (i know the word 'sneaky' is spelt wrong in my name I'm trying to be creative)


Welcome to SAS Sneeky!

Didn't really create anything. But while at the new place took some old copper hose that was in the trash, cut a chunk off, split it open, and flattened it some on an anvil. Probably can use it for something, but there is some kind of coating on the inside. Assume the hose was from some repair work I had done on the water heater.

Hose exactly like this. Guessing the ends are brass so maybe I shouldn't throw them out.


----------



## guitarkel2000 (Mar 27, 2015)

Creating art is a great way for me to "feel alive", unfortunately, it doesn't pay the bills. I would like to be able to make a living from selling my art, however, from what I am seeing I'm either not marketing it right, no one likes what I do, or people need to spend their money on more practical things...

None-the-less...I will continue!


----------



## guitarkel2000 (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## guitarkel2000 (Mar 27, 2015)

How do you get your Avatars?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

guitarkel2000 said:


> Creating art is a great way for me to "feel alive", unfortunately, it doesn't pay the bills. I would like to be able to make a living from selling my art, however, from what I am seeing I'm either not marketing it right, no one likes what I do, or people need to spend their money on more practical things...
> 
> None-the-less...I will continue!





guitarkel2000 said:


> How do you get your Avatars?


Welcome to SAS Guitarkel!

I would like to sell art or at least handmade goods someday as well. Hope you are able to someday. There is a ton of competition as well. I've lost a lot of hope in ever succeeding with drawing because there is so much competition and my drawing skills haven't been improving much. Have been moving more towards carving, sculpture, and crafting things in general. Really like building things, but do hope I'll get better at drawing and painting someday as well.

I got my avatar by searching online with a google images search and then right clicking and choosing save as. I searched for fox pictures that were free or public domain(Can't remember which). Think you can also right click on the image and choose copy image location and use that address in the avatar menu on this site

To upload on this site go into My Account near the top right of the screen. There should be an "Edit Avatar" to click in the list on the right Under Settings and Options.

Sorry if went into details you already knew. Wasn't sure what you were specifically asking about the avatar


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I just got done completing this. It's my art assignment for school tomorrow, we were required to do a giant self portrait in weird colors.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Worked on the first track of the setlist the band I write/play bass for will be touring.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Euripides said:


> Worked on the first track of the setlist the band I write/play bass for will be touring.












the fact you can actually play riffs consistently and hit the right notes means you're far ahead of me


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hJm6oRM3Lg

:um


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday, practice drawings and started carving a simple face on a piece of granite. My first time stone carving in quite awhile. Still not sure where all my tools are(moved awhile ago) so have been using cheap diamond needle files.

Worked more on the carving today, but just woke up awhile ago. Probably going to work on some drawing later too.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

roughed out a heart shaped pendent with diamond files. Still needs a hole and to be smoothed and polished. Is a slightly purple stone, but I have no idea what it is(maybe quartzite). When I finish it I'll try to post a pic.

Stone sort of looks like this one that came up when I searched purple quartzite


----------



## FauxReaL (May 18, 2015)

Neat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Crow Fox is currently on speed. Best not to ask about that background. (Also gif compression ruined that further) Or Crow Fox.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Crow Fox is currently on speed. Best not to ask about that background. Or Crow Fox.


I thin I may have seen Crow Fox in my nightmares...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cashel said:


> I thin I may have seen Crow Fox in my nightmares...












Good. Crow Fox approves of nightmares.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I came up with an arrangement of one of my favorite songs:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fTJNvLczbV

original for comparison:





I made it a bit more upbeat so I guess there's some creativity involved in that? :|
It's far from perfect but it's the best thing I've done in a while.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I wrote a song, using a poem I wrote a few years ago as the basis. Weird how it ended up feeling like a collaboration between old me and present-day me.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mf2cDepxk6

I wish I had a better way to record.


----------



## razz (Jul 8, 2015)

My version of Rembrandt's 'Alexander the Great' . oil on canvas 100x120cm


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

made someone scream with laughter at work. i shouldnt take that for granted so much, they probably hate work just as much as i do.

and yes, that _is _a creation. i made lolz


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I remember I made this years ago when I was still just learning the basics of photoshop.








Sad to say my skills haven't improved much since then.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Started work on a batch file rpg. Only got some of the menu done, because I wasn't sure how to create fights. Menu has a text image that I created with this site http://www.text-image.com/ and a simple skull I drew. So far the menu has an info option and am option to change text color. When you start the actual rpg you can enter your name and it will call you by your name in the rpg and on the menu screen. People who know this stuff would consider this easy, but I'm learning. Probably going to watch youtubes tonight about how to do the fights and inventory.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Practice website with html in notepad.

Also worked out a way to do fights in batch with the %random% command. The way I did it wasn't probably very efficient though


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

razz said:


> My version of Rembrandt's 'Alexander the Great' . oil on canvas 100x120cm


Wow. That's awesome, for a minute I thought it was an old painting but damn, you got skills. Oil (with that style of art) is such a rarity these days. I really admire this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@JustThisGuy

You wanted to see it so  basically finished. It is disembodied. I might make a body at some point.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @*JustThisGuy*
> 
> You wanted to see it so  basically finished.


OMG! That's epic!:surprise:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> OMG! That's epic!:surprise:


Thanks :smile2:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks :smile2:


Punk Rock Panda! Love the safety pin piercing and the chain piercing with bamboo. This was so made with love.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I made music


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm working on another cover.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OTzeGFVicv

I mess up quite a bit towards the end, but this was probably the twelfth take and I was getting a bit frustrated. :| I was also wanting to do it on guitar, but I had a tough time trying to play the main melody and play the bass notes at the same time.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hoZbe8SokU

That's what it sounds like on guitar. It's also a great demonstration of how sloppy my playing is.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

messin around with clay for the first time, no idea what im doin


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Is that The Thing?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Is that The Thing?


lol nah i was just making a big monster dude, but i dont know how to smooth anything out or get it more detailed. think i need some tools for that instead of just my hands

or i mean yeah, that was totally intentional and it's definitely the Thing .... fantastic 4 out in theaters now everyone

btw that's a really cool cover you did


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

http://gulindangel.wix.com/arts

Personal/professional web.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually made that yesterday, I still have to create some kind of background. The scimitar looks weird I know.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

sometimes I can actually come up with riffs that are decent and might have potential, but I'm not a songwriter so I don't know what to do with them.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1idGTkT9JpL

I think that would sound much better played by a violin than a guitar.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


is that a molotov cocktail its holding? with a banana? interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> is that a molotov cocktail its holding? with a banana? interesting.


Yeah lol, apparently bananas are not very flammable but oh well


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fooled around trying to cold work a piece of tin can into a bowl shape. Would rather do faces but need to make some better tools to shape with. Didn't go good and even broke through it at one point even though I was hitting pretty softly. Despite lack of tools atm and probably not a ton of tutorials online, I might go with cold shaping metal for awhile. There is a ton more info about blacksmithing, but with blacksmithing I have to worry about getting a forge hot enough, fumes, bothering neighbors with noise, and eye protection from IR. Cold shaping seems a lot more limited but I can do it indoors without worrying about fumes. Can always get into soldering or using rivets to put more complex things together.


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

didnt make it today and not even finished yet but me and my friend have our own satirical, comedy, experimental, metal band. Not really a band because we just make everything with garageband but it's fun.

heres a link to our new EP Teaser:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Practiced metal embossing(repousse/chasing) on soda can aluminum. Just practiced stuff like some raised hearts, circles, and letters. I have some steel sheet metal but don't want to waste it yet for practice. Also have some cheaper scrap galvanized sheet metal but not sure if the zinc would just flake off. Going to practice on aluminum cans and tin food cans for now. I'll have to get myself to post a pic of some practice pieces.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I found a way to make some cool ambient sounds on guitar, like stuff that's actually pleasant to listen to!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Something I'm working on*


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Tried my first embroidery










Looking for more ideas on this...


----------



## cgmmmx (Dec 21, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> sometimes I can actually come up with riffs that are decent and might have potential, but I'm not a songwriter so I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1idGTkT9JpL
> 
> I think that would sound much better played by a violin than a guitar.


That sounds pretty nice. Like jazzy, or pop rock like...but at the same time kinda like jewish music?:smile2:

I like it though! Are you on wikiloops?


----------



## cgmmmx (Dec 21, 2015)

I made this a couple of hours ago. Feel free to collab or use the drum sound.

http://www.wikiloops.com/backingtrack-jam-59643.php


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

flaminsnow said:


> Tried my first embroidery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punpun!


----------



## FlunkMasterMe (Dec 28, 2015)

Contempt!


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Kiba said:


> Punpun!











Semi-completed one

Sent from my little fingers to your face


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

I recorded this goofy crap today 



 This is a cool thread cant be leave never took time to read this before


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

sweetSacrifice said:


> Tried my first embroidery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude thats sick! That looks beautiful


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Cool. Very catchy, @azicoor .

I don't have anything fancy to share but I did write 5,000 words on my novel yesterday. Going for another 5k today. It's currently sitting at 60k, which is around 200 pages, depending on your font size. I'm about half done.


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

omg plz share! luv reading and well used to write my *** off. Seriously would luv to give it a read when said and done


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

A baby. :|


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

The Starry night said:


> A baby. :|


Serious?..


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

azicoor said:


>


That was great, and it's always nice to see people explore the bass as a more melodic instrument. And I especially love that riff towards the end, it's like something from a spy film or Dick Dale tune, and the rhythmic stuff is great too, it's cool how you don't even need a drummer 



The Starry night said:


> A baby. :|


Life imitates art I guess.


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> That was great, and it's always nice to see people explore the bass as a more melodic instrument. And I especially love that riff towards the end, it's like something from a spy film or Dick Dale tune, and the rhythmic stuff is great too, it's cool how you don't even need a drummer
> 
> OMFG, THANK YOU SO MUCH  Thats the feedback I've been so craving! thank you dat's better than a million bucks in my book!


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

Luv that you said melodic, my vision of my genre once things get truly going is melodic-funk lol


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A stone heart I carved to be buried with my Mom. The pic doesn't show it well, but it has some slight purple to it. I used diamond files and sandpaper. I would've preferred it to be more shinny but I was in a hurry and didn't have my normal polish, so I had to use beeswax. I'm not sure the type of stone(maybe quartzite) but it is definitely a harder stone, not soapstone. Would've liked a prettier stone, but I didn't find any better ones and it is winter so I couldn't easily go hunt more.










I also hand sewed a small fleece blanket for her(I was busy today). The stitches and positioning are sloppy in places, but I put hours of work into it and I think it was pretty good for having almost no experience. I couldn't figure out how to use my mom's sewing machine. The names were painted on because I didn't have time to sew letters on. Ash and Mimi are her dog and cat.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Gas.


----------



## Boppy (Jan 23, 2016)

Bawsome said:


> ^currently enjoying this ^
> 
> Finished this guy yesterday, starting my next one now,
> should have gotten a better picture of it before i took it off to market, 18X24".
> **** it, tis grand!


Beautiful!!! I absolutely love this!


----------



## Boppy (Jan 23, 2016)

feels said:


> I've been trying to make simple collages recently. As I get better at it, I want them to get a bit more complex and exciting. Haven't had as much time for it lately, but I have a ton of magazines and lots of stuff already cut out and ready to be puzzled together.
> 
> This one is a bit older:
> 
> ...


Aah, love this too!! So cool!!


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been messing around with all the loops and samples you can find in Garage Band.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fZtzFslS1W

The quality is pretty awful but I at least had some fun doing this. Putting the groove back into groove metal I guess. :blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm working on a cover of a little tune from the Undertale soundtrack, one which really helped put a lot of emotion into what I think is one of the more memorable scenes in the game, and personally I felt guilty the first time seeing it because of some of the actions I took earlier in the game :afr

here's what I have so far (feat. my parakeets in my background)


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fits-raining-somewhere-else

some of my piano playing is "choppy" I think, like there's a lil too much silence and pauses when I'm transitioning between some of the chords, I've always had a problem with that and that's something I definitely need to work on.


----------



## juanmoretime (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

So I attempted pixel art for the first time today... I did a little chibi version of me. >.<

Original size
Link because quality is bad on here

Zoomed in


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Elov said:


> So I attempted pixel art for the first time today... I did a little chibi version of me. >.<
> 
> Original size
> Link because quality is bad on here
> ...


this is awesome


----------



## djp15 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll start sharing stuff here, but just wanted to say it's great this thread exists. Cool to see everything you guys are sharing.


----------



## MsVaslovik (Apr 17, 2016)

I created a reproduction of a radio broadcast from 50 years ago, that being The Big 8, CKLW, Windsor Ontario, the soundtrack of my childhood. All the airchecks, all the Big 8 jocks, all the music of the 60's they played. It was one of the only good things in my childhood while growing up as a battered child in a hideously dysfunctional, violent, and enmeshed family.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

juanmoretime said:


>


I wouldn't mind listening to this "Juan more time..."

seriously tho your playing is very clean and consistent, I'm quite sloppy when it comes to even basic power chord riffs so I'm envious.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

More ideas on what to draw. But I'm losing interest.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

whiterabbit said:


> Not exactly today but recently. I was just drawing random dots but I guess it turned into a fish swimming and a bird flying.
> 
> Toooo lazy to take a proper picture.


I really liked that!

---

Yours is more beautiful, though, but I was obsessed with making random patterns three years ago. I used to draw colorful patterns on the sides of my notebooks. This is from that time. I cut them from my notebook. They were in the shape of stripes. Later, I glued them on A4 paper. (It doesn't look clear but anyways)










I also made just a bit bigger patterns on 35x50 paper that time but it's neon colors faded and I accidently splashed water on a small part of it. 

---

Today, I went to a park and sketched some places.


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

I am creating a cartoon about life with social anxiety.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

I did a song cover for a guy, but he didn't seem to care so... *shrugs*


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> I did a song cover for a guy, but he didn't seem to care so... *shrugs*


what song?


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

rdrr said:


> what song?


Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

fairy/hobbit house candle jars. I've been making these with polymer clay lately, and am thinking of selling them on Etsy perhaps. I just have no idea how to price these things. they take about $15-20 to make. how much should I charge?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Charge $30-40. Still don't know what that is, lol.



Treeswillmakeabough said:


> I did a song cover for a guy, but he didn't seem to care so... *shrugs*


Oh wow.....that sounds really special. He didn't appreciate it? What a dick.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow.....that sounds really special. He didn't appreciate it? What a dick.


Didn't even bother listening to it. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> Didn't even bother listening to it. :/


:O

This is when you cut a bish off......seriously. Wow.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> fairy/hobbit house candle jars. I've been making these with polymer clay lately, and am thinking of selling them on Etsy perhaps. I just have no idea how to price these things. they take about $15-20 to make. how much should I charge?


How long did this take you to make?


----------



## Robot5000 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm making a website =]


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Bawsome said:


> How long did this take you to make?


Usually about 5 hours or so


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> Usually about 5 hours or so


I think $60 would be a good price for the time you put into them and how much they cost to make, it is good to think about how much would you be happy to sell them for and draw a price somewhere in between.


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Bawsome said:


> I think $60 would be a good price for the time you put into them and how much they cost to make, it is good to think about how much would you be happy to sell them for and draw a price somewhere in between.


I'm just afraid no one will want to spend that much on something silly like a candle jar


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> I'm just afraid no one will want to spend that much on something silly like a candle jar


Ud be suprised! and they are quite nice! if you think they they are not selling because they are to expensive u can always just lower the price!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

whiterabbit said:


> Not exactly today but recently. I was just drawing random dots but I guess it turned into a fish swimming and a bird flying.
> 
> Toooo lazy to take a proper picture.


It's beautiful



kivi said:


>


Beautiful :yes



Lostintheshuffle said:


> fairy/hobbit house candle jars. I've been making these with polymer clay lately, and am thinking of selling them on Etsy perhaps. I just have no idea how to price these things. they take about $15-20 to make. how much should I charge?


This is so nice! :clap


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

@Bawsome @pouria19 thank you!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Did some 3d printing. Coin holder for the car which splits each denomination. Headphone bracket for my desk and a coffee pod dispenser.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

pouria19 said:


> Beautiful :yes


Thank you


----------



## Lifeisnow97 (Jul 5, 2016)

I wrote this song:

__
https://soundcloud.com/remedy97%2Fone-day


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

A short idea for a swing/cabaret/klezmer tune:

__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fchord-riff


----------



## Gateau Gato (Aug 29, 2016)

I made a little clay figurine of Mr. Saturn from the game EarthBound!


----------



## the username is taken (Aug 27, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/pirugr%2Fpanda-paw


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Was feeling like making something and sketched this on my computer. I've been trying to draw this guy's face for a couple of months and still no luck, it's always off. :/ It's annoying me so i keep trying.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> Not exactly today but recently. I was just drawing random dots but I guess it turned into a fish swimming and a bird flying.
> 
> Toooo lazy to take a proper picture.


I like this. Its really nice. I can see this design on a phone case or on a pillow.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Lostintheshuffle said:


> fairy/hobbit house candle jars. I've been making these with polymer clay lately, and am thinking of selling them on Etsy perhaps. I just have no idea how to price these things. they take about $15-20 to make. how much should I charge?


Wow that's really nice. c: I would say maybe $60+? I see a lot of similar things like that on etsy. I'm sure people would pay that much, especially if you make things from fandoms etc. Also if you make it personalized people would be willing to pay that much. For example you could make a little sign on the house and have it say a custom message (last name, small quote etc.) or buyers can choose what type of flowers.

If you are able to make a variety of different candle jars you could make a custom listing where you make whatever the customer requests. I think you could get $80+ for that.

I did a quick search, and this person is selling something similar https://www.etsy.com/listing/401040...lery&ga_search_query=hobbit&ref=sr_gallery_38
for $40 so I think you can get at least 60 for yours c:


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Comic, GAWD so much work, but the next one was so much faster because i learnt the process, hopefully i will be able to keep making them because i love making them!


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

The Library of Emma said:


> Was feeling like making something and sketched this on my computer. I've been trying to draw this guy's face for a couple of months and still no luck, it's always off. :/ It's annoying me so i keep trying.


I quite like your style! It has a very book illustration-feel to it. Do you have a DeviantART by chance?



Bawsome said:


> Comic, GAWD so much work, but the next one was so much faster because i learnt the process, hopefully i will be able to keep making them because i love making them!


Really intriguing concept and a great way to open a narrative! I definitely find myself wanting to learn more... *I have some constructive criticism, if you're interested. If you're not, just ignore this next wall of text*. lol (Edit: I figured out how to use the spoiler tag. :b)

[spoiler=spoiler]I feel like the abrupt shift in point of view mid-chapter was a little jarring. Usually when introducing a story (especially one with a narrator speaking in the past tense--meaning something has already happened, and they're explaining it and foreshadowing to us), you do so with a specific "vessel" character, so to speak. It's kind of through that particular character that we, the audience, come to experience and thus understand your world. We open with that character _because_ that's who we're traveling with, whose lens we're supposed to be looking through and whose experiences we're supposed to be empathizing with. It's a world/audience orientation tool. I'm a bit tired, so I'm having a hard time articulating what I mean... Hahaha. Sorry if I'm not making any sense at all :sus

I suppose what it comes down to: "whose" story is this? Is it Mathew's or Sarah's? If it's Mathew _and_ Sarah's, whose chapter is this? Whose point of view could make it the most clear? I would kind of think Mathew's, but I don't know where you're going with it. So. *Shrug* Is there some way you could relay the same sort of information in Mathew's voice, while also making it ambiguous who's speaking (thus keeping your reveal)? Just things to ponder, I suppose.[/spoiler]

In any case, I do sincerely think it's a compelling concept and my interest in piqued!  Good luck! It looks like a lot of work. lol


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I have had this song ("Cold" by Annie Lennox) stuck in my head all day, despite having not even heard it in years... I realized someone had uploaded an instrumental track on that Smule karaoke app. So I gave it a quick once through.

Unfortunately, my voice was already a little tired from walking around singing loudly at my cats for no reason (normal Thursday evening) and I forgot how the bridge went... mid bridge. But whatevs.

I did a thing. lol

http://www.smule.com/recording/cold-annie-lennox/418178697_634845655


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Ai said:


> I quite like your style! It has a very book illustration-feel to it. Do you have a DeviantART by chance?
> 
> Really intriguing concept and a great way to open a narrative! I definitely find myself wanting to learn more... *I have some constructive criticism, if you're interested. If you're not, just ignore this next wall of text*. lol (Edit: I figured out how to use the spoiler tag. :b)
> 
> ...


Hey thanks that is indeed some very useful criticism, it is our first comic so we are still learning the ropes, i my self feel like the story's are too short i wish it could be drawn out a lot more, it feels like there is to much of a jump between the frames, but more pages mean more work! 
tis early days with it any way, i will definitely be doing some more, thanks!


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Today is the first day of fall. Which means Halloween is coming. Which means I'm obnoxiously singing "Sally's Song" from The Nightmare Before Christmas in the middle of the night. And nobody can stop me--not even Squidward's house!

http://www.smule.com/recording/sallys-song-nightmare-before-christmas/628037786_648925801


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I made a sketchbook.










It has 5 good quality straw papers, 1 dark blue paper, 1 tracing paper, 1 dark blue paper again. It continues like this for 3 times (it's clip couldn't handle after 3). Those clips are used with a small machine and it was annoying to use it though. It's cover is from matte black plastic paper that I have found between acetate papers. At the end it has slightly hard cardboard.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

One more sketchbook.
Actually, I made it's inside yesterday but I changed it's cover today.










I was lucky to find matte white plastic paper here for it's cover. It has pinkish grey cardboards, good straw papers and grey acetate papers in it. It has slightly hard cardboard at the end again.


----------



## Synik86 (Feb 7, 2016)

bogged down editing photos for my diploma portfolio and exhibition.
SO..MUCH..PHOTOSHOP


----------



## HayHatch (Oct 14, 2016)

Working on a painting as a Christmas gift. It's at that ugly stage where all I want to do is throw it out but I know it'll get better as I keep chipping away at it.
Does anyone else find creating for someone else increases your stress levels by 100x? I can never do commissions because of this :/


----------



## Synik86 (Feb 7, 2016)

yep. made a set of silver pendants for a friend a few years ago... so self-conscious when it came to any imperfections


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I finally stitch bound my sketchbook. It has slight messiness because of knotted threads when I had to start new threads but I think it's not a big deal. It's pages are tightly bound but still I can slightly change their line levels. I used good straw papers, kraft papers, brownish-orange acetate papers, claret red papers and a bit hard cardboard for it's covers.


----------



## Synik86 (Feb 7, 2016)

camera pendant thingy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Jamming with synthesizers and a microphone.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/oshkossh%2Fsource


It sounds like either a space invasion or a futuristic police pursuit in a cold wintry forest - no leaves, just rustling fallen leaves and perhaps a bug or two.

Neat tune.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> It sounds like either a space invasion or a futuristic police pursuit in a cold wintry forest - no leaves, just rustling fallen leaves and perhaps a bug or two.
> 
> Neat tune.


Thanks  , i'm doing a collab with a friend, the track has change a lot since.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I tried creating something noisy but catchy:


__
https://soundcloud.com/daytripper1961%2Fprinfanyh


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Not from today, but here's a few projects I've done since Feb-ish. 

Bob.









Hilt for a buddy.









Chainring for my bike (26 tooth; blew my mind that it actually works!)









Handlebar for my bike. (Was getting weird finger joint pain; the 45 degree backsweep did away with that)









Aluminum bash ring for my bike.









More hilts (mine!)









Longsword Hilt. It's since been dismantled as the parts found their way onto three different swords, lol.









Last but not least, another hilt for another buddy lol.









That's all for now!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Life


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@MCHB They look so nice :clap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> @*MCHB* They look so nice :clap
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! They were fun to make and I'm hoping to do more in the future. :grin2:


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

I've made some fanart that I thought I'd share. ^^


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

butterskenny said:


> I've made some fanart that I thought I'd share. ^^


I don't recognise the characters (I'm old!), but those are awesome! :grin2:


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

MCHB said:


> I don't recognise the characters (I'm old!), but those are awesome! :grin2:


Thank you!


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

If you go to my photo albums > there is one folder with some artworks I have made

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/riff-raff-823058/albums/artworks-ive-created/

I used to make a lot of art.. but recently I have not done any


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm still continuing.


----------



## Synik86 (Feb 7, 2016)

guitar pick holder pendant thingy made from 3 layers of sterling silver.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Matthew Evans (Nov 27, 2016)

Made this  not easy to do youtube without showing my face or talking hehe


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

kivi said:


>


are those photos you took? looks really cool!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

trendyfool said:


> are those photos you took? looks really cool!


No. They're collages I made with cut magazine pieces.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Green-black one is from today, others are from yesterday.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

trendyfool said:


> are those photos you took? looks really cool!


I realized that I forgot to thank you. I'm glad my work is liked by someone here. Thank you! (and yes, they really look like photos I guess, my instructors came closer and examined them that way  )


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Left one is from yesterday, though and the other's from long ago. :um


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

song i'm working on!!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Finished this yesterday.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

@Revenwyn Thats an awesome bracelet!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Revenwyn said:


> Finished this yesterday.


Oh wow how long did it take? What is it made out of?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

when u angsty and the only way to purge the angst is thru a poorly made 30 minute song


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

@Smallfry -Thanks.
@Kevin001 -It's made of stainless steel and bronze chainmail rings. It took quite a bit of time as I was just learning, but I estimate that it would take about 9 hours to make another.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not everyone's cup o tea I am sure, but men's (or woman's I guess) wrap bracelet, version 2. Version 3 under development.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I wrote a song. Won't post it though lol yikes!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

realisticandhopeful said:


> I wrote a song. Won't post it though lol yikes!


Do it!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

@Kevin001 Absolutely, of course I will! Subscribe to the thread and on 2/27/2018 I got you!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Chainring I made in the summer + old chain + 4 rubber featies = Coaster!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

A brighter future.

Also a pretty delicious breakfast wrap.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

First attempt at a pendant. Kinda grungy made from a military tag of some kind uncovered in the mud in Ireland (no more info than that sadly).

Original:










Cleaned up and Bobified (might not be the final version yet, still playing around with it)


















Not even sure what the material is. Isn't lead thankfully (its very light). Isn't magnetic, so aluminium, tin, chromium? Something radioactive lol).

It came out much more silvery than I expected and wanted, so might need to do something else to darken it a little.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> First attempt at a pendant. Kinda grungy made from a military tag of some kind uncovered in the mud in Ireland (no more info than that sadly).
> 
> Original:
> 
> ...


Omg Bob that came out so well. I really like it. Looks like something I could buy at H&m. My brother would pick that up in a snap! Mass market production soon!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@realisticandhopeful thanks.

I felt it was too silvery and shiny, so here is the final version (for now). A grungier and more evil pendant (pic less good though, my phone is a pita to get to take a picture)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Bob's bracelet (second I have made so far) leather wrap, sorry about werewolf hands 


















Bit of a prototype one this, a better one under development when the damn leather arrives.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Bob's bracelet (second I have made so far) leather wrap, sorry about werewolf hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are really cool man, do you sell anything on etsy or somethin like that?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

herk said:


> those are really cool man, do you sell anything on etsy or somethin like that?


Thanks 

Nope not yet, literally just started doing this a few weeks ago, I am considering it though. Atm I am just kinda playing around with designs, and materials and testing things for durability and how to produce more easily. Selling is definitely on my radar though.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Been messing around with photoshop!


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

If it appears to you that this composition is almost a month old, rather than having been written today - you are wrong. 
Wrong.
Time is relative and you are wrong.
-

This was the first actual thing I've ever written.
I've never touched a piano in my life.
Conceived in a 20hr insomniac trip.
Channeled Chopin's ghost.
Excuse the odd chords.
Merci.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

nice name Euripides


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> Bob's bracelet (second I have made so far) leather wrap, sorry about werewolf hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some really cool pieces Have you made any more since?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A job application letter


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Smallfry said:


> Some really cool pieces Have you made any more since?


Ty . I made a later version of this one (with cut leather of varying width rather than just a strip), different clasp. Also made a slightly strange leather pendant. Will try to get some pics up at some point


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wrote another song on the ukulele


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

splendidbob said:


> Ty . I made a later version of this one (with cut leather of varying width rather than just a strip), different clasp. Also made a slightly strange leather pendant. Will try to get some pics up at some point


Sounds very unique! will look forward to seeing these


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Smallfry said:


> Sounds very unique! will look forward to seeing these


So I think this is the second version of the wrap bracelet where I actually cut the leather and made a much better job with the joiny things (technical term)










Slightly less over the top blingy. It probably needs some work on the leather (stamping, markings, or something) but don't know how to do that .

Same bracelet other way around (hiding the bling underneath for something less "aaaaaarg")










Weird pendant (removed cos crap)

The leather pendant didn't focus properly so no pics of that yet 

I should point out that the bracelet design is kinda ripped off from something on etsy, so I can't really claim full credit for it's design.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow these are really cool  I like how you've included the silver into the wrap bracelet and varying the style of clasps. I've not worked with leather much but I think you can get the stamping kits pretty easily from etsy / ebay for under £50 (maybe more depending on how fancy you wanna get)

Ah thats a shame about the pendant hehe

Bling is good


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Smallfry said:


> Wow these are really cool  I like how you've included the silver into the wrap bracelet and varying the style of clasps. I've not worked with leather much but I think you can get the stamping kits pretty easily from etsy / ebay for under £50 (maybe more depending on how fancy you wanna get)
> 
> Ah thats a shame about the pendant hehe
> 
> Bling is good


Ah interesting re the stamping kits. I need to put "Bobbert" on my own bracelets in comic sans (all true except for the comic sans part, I would never ).

Was trying to make a black leather similar version last night, but my neck kinda gave out. The black leather I got hold of is kinda weird though, but I recently upgraded my wallet and ofc cut my old one to pieces and will turn that into a bracelet. Kinda weird / interesting leather on that one too so might be fun.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

LOL I hear the disappointment of comic sans lovers
I like your thinking with the old wallet, I wouldn't have thought of that myself, sounds funky


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

still in progress..


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

johawN88 said:


> still in progress..


wow.  that is already gorgeous.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner (Apr 26, 2017)

This picture selection thing is awful. Why can't I just copy pictures straight to the text box?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

The lesson is "basic art". Our other lessons are more technical than that one. They give too much work in this lesson but it's my favorite one.



















This is for "living space abstraction". There're still few more things to do.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

A few t-shirt designs that you can view here.


----------



## janet11 (May 2, 2017)

I want to draw a painting as a gift for my boyfriend, but I can't deal well with the color. and I haven't started painting yet.


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

my latest


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

johawN88 said:


> my latest


It's like a heavenly version of that Deftones album cover.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

My contribution for today is a short 'cover' if you can call it that (it was originally played on cello, and I thought learning it on bass guitar would be interesting)


----------



## Nathaniel Ruviner (Apr 26, 2017)

Some digital art. I bet people in the future will have crap jobs, too:


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

kivi said:


> This is for "living space abstraction". There're still few more things to do.


Yesterday's work but I'm posting it anyway.
I made some changes on the right side of the main analysis.

Here's the pixel color work of it (there's another color work above the pixel one but I didn't like it.)










And here's the model of the new analysis (I need to improve it though):


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

not today but 2 days ago
altho ive been making maybe 4-5 tracks everyday now lol

https://soundcloud.com/aceemokid/no-wifi

it's about a boy i like who lives 7 thousand miles away
his wifi ****ing sucks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A demo I'm working with right now. Probably going to change it up quite a bit. The bass was just improvised. lol.

https://soundcloud.com/rigiddesignator/beatttt


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

First attempt at a leather handle wrap; the seam came out nearly invisible, though the durability has yet to be proven.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Something I just threw together real quick. 

Lovely Miren, your eyes were an approaching tide
and a song that was lost to the oblivion of the mind.
They rolled turbulent waters of uncertainty,
and came too late to speak of any rosy dreams.

Sand now decorates not even a speck of mental substance,
despite the fact it is watered by your ocean continuously.
How unfortunate, never quite this vapid.
I stand by a bridge railing, quietly and indifferently,
it rests under a judgemental sky of silenced prophecies.

Let this sailing leaf caress even your most fragile memory,
a child of the sea that can only smile with childish joy. 
She rests peacefully now, though the world may not.
Somewhere, despite everything, happiness is a blessing
only one amongst many, for which mercy is revoked.​


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

working on this for a few weeks with my dad


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I cut up a can and painted it. They're going to be necklaces (except for the face ).


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, I couldn't resist and wrote for Umineko anyway. It's been a title that's been sitting in my files for a long while now and that was supposed to initially be for an original piece. Too short, because I'm lazy and tired. :dead

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/affinitywing-275065/novel-spade-163497/



Silent Memory said:


> I cut up a can and painted it. They're going to be necklaces (except for the face ).


Those look adorable. Is the second one a bluejay? The colors and shading is very nice.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

AffinityWing said:


> Those look adorable. Is the second one a bluejay? The colors and shading is very nice.


Thanks.  It's a blue wren/splendid fairy wren, which is an Australian bird. I think it's similar to a bluejay. They're my favourite birds.

--

I made these badges for my nephew today:


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Working on a console table for the entry way at the house. Stain is Early American, with a semi clear satin finish.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wrote the base rhythm for a new song


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Visionary said:


> Working on a console table for the entry way at the house. Stain is Early American, with a semi clear satin finish.


Well done


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Woah!*



Silent Memory said:


>


Peppa Pig!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I worked on the lead guitar for a new song a little, tried to map out where I'll improvise and where I'll have a recurring lead melody


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I was in the mood of editing videos so i found this one about my cats from 3 years ago i think. It's just something really silly but i kind like editing videos and doing weird stuff. Of course if nobody sees it is not that fun.

https://www.instagram.com/riverinthedesert/


----------



## Nitemair13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Finished a chapter in my currents writing project. I also make paracord bracelets and other things like that and recently completed one of the most complex designs to date.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Some crappy remix of the ocarina of time game.


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Not today but recently. I've been a bit too depressed to be productive today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wrote the basis of a jazzy tune


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

PocketoAlice said:


> Not today but recently. I've been a bit too depressed to be productive today.


Very nice!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wrote a poem last night


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

i edited together an anime music vid


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A new mix of an old song I wrote and a solo vocal rendition of Coltrane's Acknowledgement


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Gif montages of drawings I did earlier this year.



















Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I finished my cross stitch owl.
I'm planning on starting another pattern for my cousin's baby who is going to come here soon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm working on solo guitar renditions of some of my music, it's coming along slowly but surely


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/oshkossh/tape911

electro


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Overdrive
Very nice, man!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> @*Overdrive*
> Very nice, man!


Thanks man


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm trying to rearrange a song of mine to be performed solo in more of a meditative jazz approach


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Overdrive said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/oshkossh%2Ftape911
> 
> electro


Cool track! I followed you on the cloud


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Cool track! I followed you on the cloud


Glad you like it


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Just written down ideas and the plot for a 5 part television series. A sorta Lynchian neo-noir psychological crime drama sort of thing about the family unit. Very pretentious stuff but I'm really proud of it. Just need to write the script and miraculously find a very rich and generous source of money


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A logo (I didn't design it though, its from creative market, just changed the text)










Shop cover


----------



## Cooper84 (Jul 31, 2017)

Not done today but something I did. I'm sure most people here will be fond of masks, physical and metaphorical.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I am God. I made everything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm still working on solo performance song arrangements, tonight was a decent session


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wrote a new song and recorded a video myself playing it immediately after its composition


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A new guitar video for YouTube


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Not sure where to post this.










I did the coloring for this, this morning.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

She and Her Darkness said:


> Not sure where to post this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely color scheme, very smooth transition from each section to the next. Good work!  Extra points for Jack Frost :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The structure for a new song


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Aug 19: Outline









Aug 28: Imprimatura









Next progress: ??? because I'm too lazy and uninspired with my life


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Next progress: ??? because I'm too lazy and uninspired with my life


I dunno much about painting so forgive me for asking this: is that gold color supposed to be temporary? Because I think it looks pretty cool on it's own, gives them kinda an "epic" feel that fits in with them being the final evolutions of the starters I guess.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I recorded this cover of an Animal Crossing tune in two takes. It's quite simplified, wrong in some places, and there's a horrendous pause when I try remembering what I was supposed to play next, but it's an improvement on my last recording at least.

If anyone's interested in hearing (and seeing!) my bad technique in action, here's today's recording:






this is over a month ago:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Barakiel

Thanks! The ochre coloring is only the underpainting. I'll apply the actual colors... eventually. Btw, nice piano and guitar playing (I watched your other vids).


----------



## thegirlwhositsalone (Sep 2, 2017)

I drew a picture of my favorite singer. She is Melanie Martinez. It's from the music video Alphabet Boy.










Sent from my LGLS675 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

just finished this off late last night, i've been meaning to finish it for ages.


----------



## AutumnPaws (Aug 22, 2017)

I was feeling pretty frustrated last night, happened to make some vent art unrelated to my situation
it was enjoyable to make though.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/oshkossh/zone

https://soundcloud.com/oshkossh/cellular


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Fabbed up a new set of handlebars for my bike. 28 1/2" wide with a 35 degree backsweep at the main grip position.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm making my first RC plane. :boogie :yay
> It's made of foam.
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! :grin2:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


That's really good.
Really sad too. @[email protected]


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

https://i.gyazo.com/07fb785b97425c850ae22cdd40b1f271.mp4


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ominous Indeed said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/07fb785b97425c850ae22cdd40b1f271.mp4


:lol :clap

@She and Her Darkness That drawing reminds me of the movie '9', was it perchance inspired by it?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> That's really good.
> Really sad too. @[email protected]


Thank you.



Lohikaarme said:


> @She and Her Darkness That drawing reminds me of the movie '9', was it perchance inspired by it?


I've seen 9, and the similarity was in the back of my mind as I was creating this, but "inspired" isn't really true because it was more about finding a simple character to represent my emotions and this was what resulted. If this was really "inspired" by 9 it would look quite different (ie, probably much better. I was really just winging this one with no idea where I would end up.)


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/07fb785b97425c850ae22cdd40b1f271.mp4


:lol :lol :lol

:um


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Because Quora is being annoying I made a browser extension that removes the pop-up window.

https://gyazo.com/c85582fbff025ccd618f5609e0ce7d45


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rewrote song lyrics


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

A project i'm working on with a friend, the album is almost finished  .


__
https://soundcloud.com/mindless-evolving-objects%2Flunar-echo-ambiant-take

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Overdrive said:


> A project i'm working on with a friend, the album is almost finished  .
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Nice. 
Good job!


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I wrote a song . - .


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Nice.
> Good job!


Thank you man !


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

This is just a weird thing I always felt like making but never did till now. It basically takes the color schemes I associate with a particular decade in my head and goes through them from 1900-2000. I am curious if anyone else feels the colors represent the color scheme of the decade in their head or if it's way off for them. I know it does not encompass all colors of a decade but I tried to go with the colors that were strongest to me for that particular decade. It's very basic so I might make a more advanced version in the future, possibly going to 2010 and 2020 and back to 1800, but once you hit the 1800s it starts to get difficult to get a color scheme in my mind as things moved slower back then, much of 1800s feels brown and burgundy to me, 1700s feel green and blue. Maybe once it hits 1900 it will go by the century instead of the decade.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

A Void Ant said:


> This is just a weird thing I always felt like making but never did till now. It basically takes the color schemes I associate with a particular decade in my head and goes through them from 1900-2000. I am curious if anyone else feels the colors represent the color scheme of the decade in their head or if it's way off for them. I know it does not encompass all colors of a decade but I tried to go with the colors that were strongest to me for that particular decade. It's very basic so I might make a more advanced version in the future, possibly going to 2010 and 2020 and back to 1800, but once you hit the 1800s it starts to get difficult to get a color scheme in my mind as things moved slower back then, much of 1800s feels brown and burgundy to me, 1700s feel green and blue. Maybe once it hits 1900 it will go by the century instead of the decade.


Oh, interesting! It's not quite synthesia you experience but something a bit similar right? I actually don't associate the decades with any colors, I just visualize them on some kind of map, so I can't relate with you here. I still like it tho, it reminds me of this painting "I Saw The Figure 5 in Gold" for some reason.










Btw I just noticed that Pound quote in your sig, I like how it fits with your username :b
But Pound seems to be popping up everywhere for me lately :um


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Oh, interesting! It's not quite synthesia you experience but something a bit similar right? I actually don't associate the decades with any colors, I just visualize them on some kind of map, so I can't relate with you here. I still like it tho, it reminds me of this painting "I Saw The Figure 5 in Gold" for some reason.
> 
> Btw I just noticed that Pound quote in your sig, I like how it fits with your username :b
> But Pound seems to be popping up everywhere for me lately :um


I was only vaguely familar with the term synesthesia. I never considered that I might have something like that. I'll have to do some research on that one. After a quick wiki read, I think I might have that. I just assumed everyone associated colors with numbers and stuff. I guess it's different for everyone. A map for the decades huh? That sounds cool. I'm curious to hear more about that. In my head, time is organized into a timeline going from left to right and I see the different years in different colors. Any history I ever learn is placed on the timeline in the right spot. When recalling things I zoom in and out on the timeline. I am usually good at remembering the year of something (and probably not much else, lol). The weirdest thing I can do is I have uncanny accuracy when guessing what year a movie is from whether I've seen it before or not.

Very cool painting by the way. Never saw that one before. I love art deco period pieces. Saved it to my Art folder on my PC. And that's awesome you know Pound. :nerd:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

improvised a bit on my synth, on a scale I use far too much- 
link here


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I made this using transparent clip art images on Bing. 
Ha Ha.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Black As Day said:


> I made this using transparent clip art images on Bing.
> Ha Ha.


So like a digital collage?  maybe I've just had Mario on my mind lately but I can see that serving as a background for a game on the Gamecube or something.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*tried a seasonal poem today*

Summer has overstayed her welcome.

The humid air dances well to the hissing

of summer grass and anxious despair;

but their roots have grown too far down,

far too attached, clinging to the weary earth.

Autumn waits her turn

to blow a breeze​
upon the sultry soul,​
a sigh of relief.​


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Black As Day said:
> 
> 
> > I made this using transparent clip art images on Bing.
> ...


I guess you can call it a collage: ) It was something I just threw together.

Cool: O
Maybe the game Luigi Mansion on the GameCube? 
LOL.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

3 Instagram guitar vids


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Listen to the most beautiful 8-bit music you'll ever hear (until I make my next 8-bit music).

https://soundcloud.com/pouriap/amon


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I finished this song today


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Listen to the most beautiful 8-bit music you'll ever hear (until I make my next 8-bit music).
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pouriap%2Famon


Amon, the mysterious man.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

uziq said:


> I finished this song today
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/id0leyes%2Fbreath-you-hold


That was nice. I liked it :yes



Overdrive said:


> Amon, the mysterious man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I arranged an old southern blues tune and adapted its lyrics so that I could cover it


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Much better than last year.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Human production*

is generally about creating copies of themselves. selfish, stupid, making a miserable mess of the planet.

why not just a simplest law of 1 child per family?

I yearn to make anything that isn't another human.

software
hardware

lost my database career. not allowed any next job


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I covered a toy spider with hot glue, peeled it off when it dried, then painted it.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I recorded this song today. my roommate played electric violin on it.

__
https://soundcloud.com/sculpin-435498730%2Fwire-and-bone


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hands, more hands and then a couple more hands... hope you guys like hands.



http://imgur.com/iSre9Ph


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Hands, more hands and then a couple more hands... hope you guys like hands.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iSre9Ph


Those are actually pretty good, and hands are really difficult. Probably the most difficult body part to get right.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Those are actually pretty good, and hands are really difficult. Probably the most difficult body part to get right.


 Thanks. I've been practising different body parts lately, and for some reason hands are something I can do better than most other things. But yeah, I've heard a lot of people say they find it to be the most tricky.


----------



## Darthsidious (Dec 5, 2017)

Silent Memory said:


> I covered a toy spider with hot glue, peeled it off when it dried, then painted it.


That's creeping me out cause I hate spiders.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

"You 'mirin brah ?" - the phrase going through my head when drawing this... doing more anatomy studies.

https://i.imgur.com/aioFnzW.jpg


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

Most of this isn't completely finished but oh well plus an octopus with a top hat, why not






























Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I wrote quite a lot of a new story I'm working on that only came to mind a couple of days ago. Not sure where the inspiration came from but I needed to get it out my system.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Sylrose said:


> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


Really nice !, i can totally see that on a vinyl sleeve.


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

Overdrive said:


> Really nice !, i can totally see that on a vinyl sleeve.


Thanks the lines are a little wonky so just need to work on my hand stability

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Got bored and made a quick pixel doodle of my army boi.

I don't really make pixel art very often, but here's some other stuff I did a few years ago.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> I covered a toy spider with hot glue, peeled it off when it dried, then painted it.


Creeeepy! (Which in this scenario means they're cool )



Paper Samurai said:


> Hands, more hands and then a couple more hands... hope you guys like hands.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iSre9Ph


I'm jealous. 
(I like feet btw)



Sylrose said:


>


AWESOME! I love octopuses :yes



Bbpuff said:


> Got bored and made a quick pixel doodle of my army boi.
> 
> I don't really make pixel art very often, but here's some other stuff I did a few years ago.


That's nice.
Is there a pattern you fill with pixels? Or do you do everything from scratch?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> That's nice.
> Is there a pattern you fill with pixels? Or do you do everything from scratch?


I do everything from scratch. But I do make my own bases. For example the last two both used the same pixel chibi base I made.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Bbpuff said:


> I do everything from scratch. But I do make my own bases. For example the last two both used the same pixel chibi base I made.


They're awesome


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

geraltofrivia said:


> I'm jealous.
> (I like feet btw)


 Cheers. I might just do a feet version at some point and post it up :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread makes me want to sit down and write 3 novels at once :lol


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

My last drawing


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Ghst said:


> My last drawing


Wow, that's a drawing? I'm impressed, it looks like photograph, so many details. 
But why last?


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> Wow, that's a drawing? I'm impressed, it looks like photograph, so many details.
> But why last?


Thanks, Sorry not my last ever, just the last one I have done


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Made some digital art & am working on some short clips for instagram


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Ghst said:


> My last drawing


lol all u did is crop a pipe into a photo of some1


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

No I drew this from scratch like all my art.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


>


Very beautiful.  The colors look like they bend so well together.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Very beautiful.  The colors look like they bend so well together.


Thanks.  The colours are my favourite part of it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I drew it with chalk on a public wall and then edited it with PicsArt. I think it's preety simple & cool.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

I took two photos of my face from different angles so I could draw my head split down the middle.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Krum said:


> I took two photos of my face from different angles so I could draw my head split down the middle.


Nice !, some quality drawing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Silent Memory said:


>


Is that s coaster?



Krum said:


> I took two photos of my face from different angles so I could draw my head split down the middle.


Pretty cool man


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

So Lonely said:


> i made a stool today.


choc stain on sofa


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


So peaceful, nice job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## christmascookie (Mar 31, 2018)

This was created last week. Right in front of my house is a neighbor that keeps up with his garden and that got me inspired to do this piece. I like how the green pops out.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## donthugme (Apr 4, 2018)

a goat! (at least i think it is)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

donthugme said:


> a goat! (at least i think it is)


I like it!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

not today, 3days ago

https://soundcloud.com/oshkossh/aurora


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is that s coaster?


It's a round canvas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## RMS (May 29, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> not today, 3days ago
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/oshkossh%2Faurora


Nice. You have good talent.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

RMS said:


> Nice. You have good talent.


Thank you


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I just started to write a poem story 2 days ago.
It been a long time since I have written one. 
I doubt I will finish any time soon because I can write a few lines and then I stop, not going back to it for weeks, months and even years.
If I stick to it I could finish within a timely manner.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I made 2 drawers today. Last night I made the outer part of the dresser.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I wrote the lyrics for 9 songs. I also created some art designs for it. I now just need to write the actual music and figure out how to convey the lyrics in a way which is complimentary to the music and in a way I am capable of doing...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

unemployment simulator said:


> I wrote the lyrics for 9 songs. I also created some art designs for it. I now just need to write the actual music and figure out how to convey the lyrics in a way which is complimentary to the music and in a way I am capable of doing...


Happy songwriting!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Happy songwriting!


let's hope so


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wrote a chord progression in drop D tuning that can work as a solo guitar strummed piece or a jazz tune if the appropriate backing is applied to it


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Well yesterday I drew my first stick person doodle of this year!: D
I been a long time since I drew something: ( But recently I been thinking about writing a comic story so I started doodling what my characters will look like.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Poop.


----------



## Jake Boff (Jun 17, 2018)

I did this tattoo of uncle fester the other day. I'm an apprentice but am finding it super hard wit having social anxiety.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Jake Boff said:


> I did this tattoo of uncle fester the other day. I'm an apprentice but am finding it super hard wit having social anxiety.


Ooo looks great!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't have any pictures but cut a potato in half and carved two skulls. Had potatoes laying around and wanted to practice the shape for stone carving. If I knew where my clay was could've used that instead, but potatoes are kind of nice because unlike clay you are actually carving. Came out alright for first tries, especially since I was using a kitchen knife instead of proper carving knives/gouges. Cooked and ate them.

Technically earlier today(was after midnight) I tried working on a small stone skull. Didn't get very far with it. Will see if I can get it more shaped tomorrow. Definitely much easier with a larger softer piece of potato.


----------



## SilsTheSchmuck (Jul 3, 2018)

*I Made an icon for my profile on here*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

It wasn't exactly today, but I made this pixel art portrait of myself a few days ago.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SilsTheSchmuck said:


>


It looks great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

fight with husband, again


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

roxslide said:


> Finished my pixel kitty I guess or really I'm too bored to continue. Dedicated to all the neighborhood cats I keep running into. :mushy I've been wondering if I should keep some treats in my car to charm any kitties I find.


Looks pretty good. Nice to see another pixel art enthusiast around here.

I made a pixel corgi.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This was an outline, so I coloured it in:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


>


Very pretty!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


>


 that looks so good


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> Very pretty!





3stacks said:


> that looks so good


Thanks.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


>


Oooh I love it!!!

Reminds me of when I did a project with the kids in the primary school I used to work at. It's extremely hot where we live, and they start school in August (a very hot month here). So we did an art project with crayons and paper, leaving it in the sun and it made pretty rainbow designs on the paper when it melted


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

dinner


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

lunch


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oooh I love it!!!
> 
> Reminds me of when I did a project with the kids in the primary school I used to work at. It's extremely hot where we live, and they start school in August (a very hot month here). So we did an art project with crayons and paper, leaving it in the sun and it made pretty rainbow designs on the paper when it melted


Thanks.  Did it take long for the crayons to melt in the sun? That sounds like it would have been fun.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh it only took about 20 minutes, we collected the art after the lunch break so they'd be fully melted lol.


Silent Memory said:


> Thanks.  Did it take long for the crayons to melt in the sun? That sounds like it would have been fun.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I made my next "Let's Write And Doodle!" autumn 2018 clip art cover picture for my Facebook page. 
I tend to make my seaaonal pics early. It could be winter and I'll have a Spring picture displayed. I'm one season ahead.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

roxslide said:


> finally finished this, not sure... kind of want to fix a few things still but w/e
> 
> unfinished ver:
> 
> ...


omg I love it!!!! You should make it your avatar. You're a great artist  I'd have that hanging in my house or even printed on a t-shirt. Do you have a website or something?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> omg I love it!!!! You should make it your avatar. You're a great artist  I'd have that hanging in my house or even printed on a t-shirt. Do you have a website or something?


Aw thank you, you are always so sweet. I have some stuff online but most the stuff on it is pretty old.. I'm working on making new stuff now. Anyway thanks


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Joined r/SketchDaily a while back to try to improve at digital drawing. No real progress yet but I imagine this takes quite a while.

I feel dumb sharing anything since it's nowhere near the quality of anyone else's work, but yesterday's theme seemed relevant. :serious:


* *


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> Joined r/SketchDaily a while back to try to improve at digital drawing. No real progress yet but I imagine this takes quite a while.
> 
> I feel dumb sharing anything since it's nowhere near the quality of anyone else's work, but yesterday's theme seemed relevant. :serious:
> 
> ...


Loooooll omg love it. You're actually really good btw!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Joined r/SketchDaily a while back to try to improve at digital drawing. No real progress yet but I imagine this takes quite a while.
> 
> I feel dumb sharing anything since it's nowhere near the quality of anyone else's work, but yesterday's theme seemed relevant. :serious:
> 
> ...


haha I love it!!! You're an awesome animator Tehuti. ♡ You could do comics.


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Worked on a structure for some metal riffs I’ve got


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

i've been working like a man possessed on music lately, put 3 drone tracks up in the drone zone thread. would like to get more of the same done. also got an album in the pipeline, managed to get the body of one of the tracks sequenced ,I have a lot of the equing done on the rest but they need sequencing, adding things here and there and finishing up. also done a lot of patches for use in projects.


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm almost done with a song but kinda lacking motivation to complete it - where did all the passion go??��


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)




----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Finished the 3rd draft of my first non-erotica short. Just over 7k words. I have the cover done, I just need to get my editor to look it over and then upload it. It probably sucks. I feel like I'm starting all over again. But I guess I'll probably get better. I just need to get used to the genre.

This will be the first thing I've published under my real name. And the first thing that anyone in my family might actually read. Man, they're gonna hate it, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

About 30 brand new farts (so far).


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> About 30 brand new farts (so far).


You could give tootorials.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Halloween pumpkin.



















It has a few tricks up his sleeve too (turn up your volume a lil bit)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

geraltofrivia said:


> Halloween pumpkin.


 haha, I love that


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3stacks said:


> haha, I love that


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Halloween pumpkin.


The second picture looks like you've packed an IED into a pumpkin to try and take out a few kids.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> The second picture looks like you've packed an IED into a pumpkin to try and take out a few kids.


Maybe it's a bloody candy dispenser you brainwashed prick.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Maybe it's a bloody candy dispenser you brainwashed prick.


I'll dispense my balls into your mouth.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> I'll dispense my balls into your mouth.


Ok just tell me when you did because they're so tiny I won't feel them.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Ok just tell me when you did because they're so tiny I won't feel them.


You should really get some experience with men past puberty, it will give you a whole new understanding of how we grow as people over time.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:um ...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread at the moment. ;-p










I'm assuming it's banter though right?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> :um ...





Paper Samurai said:


> This thread at the moment. ;-p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just joking.
I don't know about that **** tho. 

Edit: What the hell? I said t.wat. Why is it censored? Is it that bad?
I didn't even know this word until last night when I was researching British insults to combat this CloudChaser kid.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought maybe geraltofrivia was sensitive about being Iranian.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey hey HEY! IED? Not a cool joke. Let's stop now okay @CloudChaser please be nice. 

Geralt was showing his cool pumpkin he worked hard on that.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Wait wait wait, how many of you are more shocked that I used the term IED when talking to an Iranian and not the fact that I was encouraging and approving of him using a pumpkin to blow up children who came to his door?

An IED is what it would be, it's not a racist term, it's not a jab at him being Iranian and it's not even the actual joke. The actual joke was blowing up kids which you all seem to be gleefully ignoring in order to defend this poor foreign man.

Just because none of you ever heard the term IED before it was on news reports from the middle east doesn't mean it's something specific to there.

@*geraltofrivia* I was only joking and if, for some weird reason, I wanted to insult your racial background I would have done a much better job of it.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yesterday's r/SketchDaily theme was "Turtles"...damn I wish I had the energy to do these earlier in the day so someone could enjoy them, I actually really like this theme. :cry



Comparison, the same guy from 2007, I think:


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Been randomly making up a lot of songs lately. I just record them on my phone. Little blurbs. I keep meaning to go back and finish them but that hasn't happened yet. Glad to be more in touch with my creativity lately. I only sing when I'm happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Silent Memory said:


>


I don't see nuttin'.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I don't see nuttin'.


I couldn't get the link to work.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Silent Memory said:


> I couldn't get the link to work.


Awesome!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

11/20/18: r/SketchDaily theme, "Lost Toys." This topic is actually rather poignant to me. I've always been pretty shy and isolated, and when I was little, my best friends were stuffed toys, and little plastic animal figurines. I imagined the little figurines lived in a village deep in the woods and they were brownielike creatures I called simply The Animals. I made believe all kinds of stories featuring them. They were peaceful beings who were often threatened by a Gargamel-type bad guy named...Bad Guy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ The toys were so played with that the paint had long worn off them and the two main characters, both pink plastic, were Kitten and Turtle (technically a tortoise, but hey, I was a little kid).

Kitten and Turtle were best friends and were always going on adventures together. The problem was...for some reason, Turtle was always getting lost. I don't know why I always misplaced him but never Kitten. Anyway, Turtle had another friend (a figurine which was not part of the same set as Kitten and himself), Kangaroo, who in my imagination was a renowned world traveler, so whenever Turtle disappeared, I imagined that he was off adventuring with this other friend. Kitten was left on his own during these times...a situation that I sadly found reflected in my own life, later on, when my own friends moved on without me, to be with their other friends instead. :/

One day, Turtle disappeared for a final time and never came back. I never knew what became of him. I eventually put all my little plastic figurines, then most of my stuffed animals, away and gave up playing with them. Other, considerably more mature stories took their place in my imagination. I never gave up making believe, I just did it on the page, in writing, instead.

Years later I went looking around on Google Images for these toys, to see if I could find any out there. I can't recall the specific terms I used but I sought out vintage miniature animals probably dating from the Sixties or Seventies, since it was the early Eighties when I played with them. At last I found a few sets of my beloved Animals and purchased them on eBay! (I was just shy of the monetary amount needed, so asked one of the sellers if I could please pay a little bit less, and she agreed. Thank you, kind stranger.) They still had their paint coats this time, though they were VERY shoddily applied. There were the figurines I remembered, as well as a few I didn't (maybe I hadn't had a complete set when I owned them). A few duplicates, too, which was a bit unsettling to me, since I had a childhood nightmare featuring multiplying toy Kittens.

But anyway...there he was, among the figurines. Turtle. Ugly green paint smeared across his pink plastic undercoat. Hello again, old lost friend.

Here is a photo of the "real" Turtle (albeit the replacement Turtle--I've still never found the original).



And here is my drawing of Turtle, not getting lost forever, but merely going off on one of his adventures, to return again to his friend Kitten someday.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Was rather proud of myself for this fellow, but nobody on Reddit has noticed him... :rain


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> 11/20/18: r/SketchDaily theme, "Lost Toys." This topic is actually rather poignant to me. I've always been pretty shy and isolated, and when I was little, my best friends were stuffed toys, and little plastic animal figurines. I imagined the little figurines lived in a village deep in the woods and they were brownielike creatures I called simply The Animals. I made believe all kinds of stories featuring them. They were peaceful beings who were often threatened by a Gargamel-type bad guy named...Bad Guy. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ The toys were so played with that the paint had long worn off them and the two main characters, both pink plastic, were Kitten and Turtle (technically a tortoise, but hey, I was a little kid).
> 
> Kitten and Turtle were best friends and were always going on adventures together. The problem was...for some reason, Turtle was always getting lost. I don't know why I always misplaced him but never Kitten. Anyway, Turtle had another friend (a figurine which was not part of the same set as Kitten and himself), Kangaroo, who in my imagination was a renowned world traveler, so whenever Turtle disappeared, I imagined that he was off adventuring with this other friend. Kitten was left on his own during these times...a situation that I sadly found reflected in my own life, later on, when my own friends moved on without me, to be with their other friends instead. :/
> 
> ...


I'm glad Turtle is back.  I like the drawing of him.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Was rather proud of myself for this fellow, but nobody on Reddit has noticed him... :rain


It looks great!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> And here is my drawing of Turtle, not getting lost forever, but merely going off on one of his adventures, to return again to his friend Kitten someday.


That's a cute story, I like the drawing has a lot of character.



tehuti88 said:


> Was rather proud of myself for this fellow, but nobody on Reddit has noticed him... :rain


I actually have a T-shirt with this cat design (well very similar,) on that I bought in Brussels in 2015. It looks like this:

https://cdn8.bigcommerce.com/s-gy5j...noir_k1__37979.1460828922.jpg?c=2&imbypass=on

but with Brussels stuck on in white text above this design (and most of those letters washed off later because they weren't attached well it turns out.)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I knew that cat looked familiar.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I accidentally made the windows crooked, so I turned it into a crashing plane so the crooked windows made sense. Everyone on it is safe.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


>


 I'm liking these cute pics you've posted up tehuti =) It's motivating me to actually try and get back into doing some art myself. I (somewhat impulsively I gotta say) bought a pre-owned drawing tablet a few months back that I've not had a chance to use too much, argh.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Chaos.


----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

*Watercolour, felt tip and pastel.
*
Just practising some ideas before putting them into something larger.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Krum said:


> *Watercolour, felt tip and pastel.
> *
> Just practising some ideas before putting them into something larger.


Really nice !.


----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> Really nice !.


Thanks, Overdrive.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Krum said:


> *Watercolour, felt tip and pastel.
> *
> Just practising some ideas before putting them into something larger.


Good work, looks great. I'm guessing your favourite position is in her mind.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

was really fun actually


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I drew a booby.









https://i.imgur.com/y9nSN0M.png


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I recorded an instrumental jam. :boogie


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

_Goonies_ theme on r/SketchDaily today.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> _Goonies_ theme on r/SketchDaily today.


Cool sketch.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*bombs wanted!*

no expertise

eradicate hooooomanzzz

only intellectuals allowed to live

all those who go "UH! Oi! Uh err"
crucifix. kut 'em up

anyone capable of uttering anything beyond helllo, it, the YOU,YOU ANNNDDD ALL YOURRRRRR.... && YOURRRRRR
bless 'em
anyone with brain composed a few cells more


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Myosr said:


> I feel like trying to 'draw my emotions' once a week or so helps a little with my depression. I'm not sure exactly why, maybe it's because I can't really express myself with words.


It seems to me that you're going through your Blue Period right now. Hope you get to feeling better without losing your creativity.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

roxslide said:


> I am so obsessed with this paint scraping technique now. I'm not quite finished with these... I plan on doing some random stuff and also going over with a topcoat but yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Been attempting to make a bobble-head moose speak. Still working on it. I tried tying fishing line to his antlers and it seems I'm on the right track.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

roxslide said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You posted a lot of drawings that look like you.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Suchness said:


> You posted a lot of drawings that look like you.


I mean, I guess. I have round/cartoony features and I draw mostly anime girls because they are the easiest thing for me to draw. It's possible that some of their features are similar to mine because I can only draw what I know or can think of and I know my own face the best.

I feel like I can definitely draw and have drawn people that look different though. It's mostly fanart or portraits of real people so I don't usually post them here


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

EDIT: Never mind. I don't want people thinking of something inappropriate about my image.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Myosr said:


> I feel like trying to 'draw my emotions' once a week or so helps a little with my depression. I'm not sure exactly why, maybe it's because I can't really express myself with words.


I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, but I do like your illustrations. I think they'd look nice on a shirt.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My Spring 2019 "Let's Write And Doodle!" clipart cover page banner. I made it today under an hour. This is by far the quickest and most happiest banner I ever made. lol. 

* *
















_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## nancysamuel (Jan 31, 2019)

Trying to make a portrait


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

roxslide said:


> ugh. I deleted and tried to fix her face because I hate it. I think she looks a little better now... not much, though
> 
> 
> * *


She looks like an alien.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I was never a good painter. 

* *


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Dear artists, stop dissing yourselves (and keep creating the good stuff)


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

That Random Guy said:


> I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, but I do like your illustrations. I think they'd look nice on a shirt.


Thank you. Putting them on a shirt would be really awkward, lol. Someone suggested for me putting something on notebooks. But I could never really draw things people would relate to or like. I just keep drawing the same themes over and over. :roll

---


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

no children

this is exquisite of humans not doing so


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

roxslide said:


> ugh. I deleted and tried to fix her face because I hate it. I think she looks a little better now... not much, though
> 
> 
> * *


I actually like the first one too. She looks anxious / unsure.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I'll paint another one of these with a different type of paint so it looks brighter and the shapes look better.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I finished my Vision Board. I feel like this is now "set in stone." Cardboard though.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Myosr said:


>


Your work is really cool. I really like how polished and clean everything is. Do you use colored pencils or is it just the hue that the scanner is giving your work? Also do you come up with sketches and then make the final work (over it or on another paper) or is the final piece essentially your original sketch? If it's the latter I'm even more in awe. I am an extremely messy drawer (and person tbh haha) so I really admire people who can draw amazing things so neatly.

@tehuti88produces neat and clean lines too.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

roxslide said:


> Your work is really cool. I really like how polished and clean everything is. Do you use colored pencils or is it just the hue that the scanner is giving your work? Also do you come up with sketches and then make the final work (over it or on another paper) or is the final piece essentially your original sketch? If it's the latter I'm even more in awe. I am an extremely messy drawer (and person tbh haha) so I really admire people who can draw amazing things so neatly.
> 
> @tehuti88produces neat and clean lines too.


Thanks!

I just use 2B pencils. I add the blue filter later because they look so light when scanned.

I don't normally think of what I'm going to draw. I can tell by my emotions the general theme, but not the details. If I reach a dead end, I just throw away the whole thing. I just go along with whatever comes out (this one's pretty old):






I like the expressions on the faces you draw. My characters tend to look way too non-human most of the time. I can't draw anyone with realistic bodies or faces if my life depended on it.

I'm always impressed by animations tbh, I'm too intimidated by technology, lol. (I actually bought one of those drawing tablets some years ago, and used it like ... twice?, then went back to paper). How do you make your animations? Does it feel the same to you like drawing on paper?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Myosr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just use 2B pencils. I add the blue filter later because they look so light when scanned.
> 
> ...


Sorry I wasn't expecting you to have any questions for me.

For the animations, I've just been finding different online tools and messing with them. Literally googling, "Animate online" and stuff like that. I've been looking for a good animation software (preferably freeware) that's accessible to use but I haven't found anything I like so far. I like animations too but I'm really terrible at them so that's why I've been practicing I guess. I've also wanted to mess with 3D modeling for a while but my attempts so far have been too shameful for public consumption lol

Idk, I like doing both (traditional and digital). It's not the same as drawing on paper, but if you keep at it, it becomes natural. In fact for a while when I only did digital, drawing traditionally felt really weird to me and I didn't like it. They both have their pros and cons. I still prefer digital for someone like me since I'm so messy and lazy.

Your process video is really cool. I've tried to make some of those before but I always wind up deleting them.


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

Haven’t posted on this forum for about a year... here’s an eye.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not today, but a few days ago. Playing a lot of Pokemon Emerald on my old GameBoy. Just got to Slateport Beach. Myehehehe.

Soundcloud link below. Not sure why it's formatting the hyperlink so far down.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I created my Let's Write And Doodle! 2019 Summer banner. I use several free clipart images I find online, a photo layer and a text font app to create my banners. The images were originally: 1 Red flower, 1 Daisy with a green stem and 1 black outline of a wind gust. All clipart. I also founded a soild yellow background. A change of color, sizing and multiplying and arranging the images, adding some shadow and boom. I have created a masterpiece. It take creativity and good imagination to come up with a design. 

* *


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

New folk/swing tune idea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Four abstract 8x10 acrylic paintings. One will be for this autism art thing I am doing, the others I don't know what I'll do with, I've got so many paintings already.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Myosr said:


> This looks pretty awful. I'm practicing drawing hieroglyphs, but this looks pretty bad honestly :S
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HrEAq1wT7_3kS4aBPzXNpCBZ5ey5SkpC/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Huh. I always thought he was an aardvark.

Ma'at was my favorite too. Her and Bast/Bastet.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I did an acid


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

roxslide said:


> Her and Bast/Bastet.


Yeah, I like that in some versions she evolved from a warrior lioness goddess into a more peaceful one.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

roxslide said:


> pfff why am I incapable of drawing things that any reasonable person could take seriously??
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I like crabgirl!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

unemployment simulator said:


> I did an acid


Damn that's huge trip !, awesome man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Made a “sleep aid” recording for a friend on short notice because I’d been procrastinating on it for weeks. My reading sucks but the overall mix is almost ok


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Made a youtube channel for some walks, here is my latest


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

chicken/bacon burrito with maple chipotle sauce and onions and shredded mozzarella


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Wrote over 7,000 words today. 1 draft down, 2 to go.

-----------



Myosr said:


> Not even sure what this is : /
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p-AFqRmvP7yhwnPWyOXRf9ko05o1gRoh/view?usp=sharing


It's great, that's what it is, Myosr.

-----------

I like your drawings, @roxslide . I'm still working my way through the She-ra from the '80s.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

truant said:


> Wrote over 7,000 words today. 1 draft down, 2 to go.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


7,000 words? Holy crap! I'm doing good to write 500 in one day!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Maslow said:


> 7,000 words? Holy crap! I'm doing good to write 500 in one day!


Haha. Well, I am a professional. I know a few writers who write 5k a day, 5 days a week. I'm way below that. My best day ever was over 15k. I know someone who wrote 25k in one day.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

truant said:


> Haha. Well, I am a professional. I know a few writers who write 5k a day, 5 days a week. I'm way below that. My best day ever was over 15k. I know someone who wrote 25k in one day.


How many books have your written?

I read that Stephen King writes about 2k words per day, and he's one of the more prolific successful writers.

I only work about 3 hours a day on my novel. If I had more time, I'd be able to write more. This is also my first work of fiction, so it's a learning process. I've made some mistakes but nothing major. This one's a kind of comedy-drama that takes place in the '70s, so I've had to do some research for it, which takes a bit of time away from actual writing.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Maslow said:


> How many books have your written?
> 
> I read that Stephen King writes about 2k words per day, and he's one of the more prolific successful writers.
> 
> I only work about 3 hours a day on my novel. If I had more time, I'd be able to write more. This is also my first work of fiction, so it's a learning process. I've made some mistakes but nothing major. This one's a kind of comedy-drama that takes place in the '70s, so I've had to do some research for it, which takes a bit of time away from actual writing.


I have over 60 published works, but they range from 4k to around 75k. Several are over 40k, which technically makes them novels, but they're really short. I have a lot of manuscripts in editing atm, including a couple of longer novels. One of them is over 220k (over 600 pages). I have a process where I write a 1st draft, then edit the 2nd draft of another work, then edit the 3rd draft of a third work (and publish), then start work on a fourth project. That way I have time to gain perspective on previous drafts. I have more unpublished writing than I do published writing.

Writing is like anything else: the more you do it the faster you get. You learn how to solve a lot of little recurring problems that slow you down when you're just starting. When I started writing 1,000 words was a good day for me, now I kick myself if I don't get at least 2k. The secret to writing a lot in a day is to know ahead of time exactly what you're going to be writing. Go over the next few scenes in your head before you start; get it all clear. Then the writing goes a lot faster.

I think King mentioned 2k in _On Writing_. It's still a good rule of thumb, but writing is more competitive than it used to be. Back then, you only got published if you had an agent and a publisher, so authors could afford to take their time writing a book. These days, you have to compete with all the barbarians indie authors (like me). Iirc, he said in an interview later that he writes 3,000 words a day. Which sounds about right considering how often he publishes.

I spend as much time as I can working. Most days it probably works out to about 8 hours. If I'm having a bad day (I get a lot of migraines) I might only be able to work a few hours; other days I'll work 12 or even 16. I don't take days off (my conscience won't let me). But I'm not spending all of that time writing. I have to do a lot of research, too. And I have to read books by other authors so I understand the market and know what the competition's like (and so I can learn from them). So a lot of my time is spent reading. It still counts as work, though, because you can't be a serious writer unless you're reading a lot. The competition is too tough. It's like trying to be a professional athlete without practicing.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

@truant, it sounds like you really love to write. That's good! 

I've known a lot of interesting people in my life and have been wanting to write about them for quite a long time. I'm finally doing that, although they've morphed into other characters. But still, they're my inspiration.

Once I finish this novel, my next one is going to be a modern day thriller with drone attacks.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Damn that's huge trip !, awesome man.


thanks mate! I need to work on the eq a bit add a bit of structure.

this week I did 100 2 op fm patches on my yamaha. some of them remind me of fm7 which I got a copy of nearly 15? years ago its been a nice nostalgia trip. I might do some more.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-I didn't make it today but several days ago I made created a Clip Art Image for my High School friend for Mother Days. His Mother died this year. I took an image of himself and his Mom, erased the background, put them together and used a transparent clipart heart shape border as a frame. I'm not a pro but I think it turned out good. It is the thought that count. He really liked it. Always praising me about my lame talent. LOL. Anyway I used a GIF generator to make some silver stars sparkle but it didn't animate when I sent it through FB Messenger. 


-Today I made up with 2 little poems.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

My last work "Burst" from my blog: artuser.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Did a reorg on some of the scenes in my novel. I think it works now. :yes


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@truant thanks. I just thought my internal state was extra creepy in that last one.

---










Note to self: coloring is extremely boring, and it never comes out as clean as I want it to be. :/

I feel like drawing is the only way I ever really express myself these days. I think too much before I talk or write. I never do that when I draw.


----------



## UKJames (Mar 24, 2017)

Mein gott you can write @truant !! An unpublished novelist, I'm best in the mornings, when I can usually do a couple of hours then struggle to stay seated for more than 20 minutes anytime after midday, unless I'm coming to the final, final draft of a novel, when I pretty much go all day. I attended a creative writing class last year, and the author who ran the class said it took her 18 years to complete her first published novel, during which she said she also tended to hit the 20 minute wall on a regular basis. More power to your elbow!


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nice!*



Royals said:


> My last work "Burst" from my blog: artuser.blogspot.com/


I just checked out your blog. The stuff you've done could work really well for screen savers. At least, that's the first thing that came to mind for me. Very nice!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

That Random Guy said:


> I just checked out your blog. The stuff you've done could work really well for screen savers. At least, that's the first thing that came to mind for me. Very nice!


Thanks a lot! Never thought of that  You can always click on my images and 'save image as'. You will get a small image to keep for personal use. Better than nothing I guesss because it's free


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I've probably botched this one. 
I hate the coloring and I feel it's too empty, but I didn't want to add any more random elements to the scene because I liked the initial concept.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mm3GcFvLfwK5BqQhp1iCzkL0E4PAsqEq/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’m working on a guitar progression I hope to use as accompanying music to a poetry reading video


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I added chords and a slight variation to something I came up with a few months ago:






I haven't been that creative this year but little things like this make me feel a bit better about that.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> I added chords and a slight variation to something I came up with a few months ago:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I love those simple melodic instrumentals. I love creating something new with samples and being creative with sounds.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Royals said:


> I love those simple melodic instrumentals. I love creating something new with samples and being creative with sounds.


I haven't seen you here in a long time, it's nice to see you doing art still.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

shyguy07 said:


> I haven't seen you here in a long time, it's nice to see you doing art still.


Yes, always. Once an artist you remain one. Every other job you can stop but being creative is hard to quite  Recently I been creating posts/threads/videos again. Been helping people a lot therapeutically in chatrooms like e-chat. Still like to inspire/help people. Are you ok too?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm working on the final scene in my novel. Once it's finished, that will complete the first draft.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wrote some riffs with my bro, Tool influences for sure


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

roxslide said:


> didn't make it today and I didn't make it in the traditional sense but look! it's one of my designs on a shirt!
> 
> I really doubt anyone cares but https://www.redbubble.com/people/ciddie/portfolio if anyone's mildly curious
> 
> I want to produce more wearable designs but it's pretty difficult tbh. idk how people produce such clean and polished designs. I'm assuming pen tool or vectors but I'm not very good with those.


 Pretty cool. Are those snakes or what? That would look neat in some kind of green.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

AceEmoKid said:


> a song that probably no one will listen to yet again


I like the track title, reminds me of the album called "Tomorrow Is Nearly Yesterday And Everyday Is Stupid "


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

After we got floorboards in April, there was one left over, so I turned it into an airport runway for my nephew a few days ago.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Used Paint to fill in a few "HOLES" to make it look less lame


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Canadian Brotha

Awesome.

@roxslide

That is good painting. Like an old school doll type of painting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @Canadian Brotha
> 
> Awesome.


Cheers!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Cheers!


You're welcome.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Time machine


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Made the cover for my newest novel. Which is currently in the hands of my editor.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Were said:


> I like the track title, reminds me of the album called "Tomorrow Is Nearly Yesterday And Everyday Is Stupid "


that's a good *** song title lol


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

truant said:


> Made the cover for my newest novel. Which is currently in the hands of my editor.


Cool! Do you see your editor in person or remotely?

I've been casually looking at some different editors, but if it involves a lot of interaction other than emails, I'll probably just self-publish. And I might pay someone to do some book readings for me--maybe in the form of videos.

How much chance is there that people will want to read a book written by someone who hates people? Probably not much.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Maslow said:


> Cool! Do you see your editor in person or remotely?
> 
> I've been casually looking at some different editors, but if it involves a lot of interaction other than emails, I'll probably just self-publish. And I might pay someone to do some book readings for me--maybe in the form of videos.
> 
> How much chance is there that people will want to read a book written by someone who hates people? Probably not much.


Heh, well, my friend edits my stuff for free, because I can't afford to pay anyone. Everything I write goes through at least two editing passes so I can eliminate as many errors as possible, but my frienditor always finds a bunch of stuff I missed. All my stuff is self-published because it would never be published, otherwise.

You can hire freelance editors online. I don't imagine there's a lot of back and forth because they're just fixing typos and grammatical errors and maybe noticing continuity errors, etc. It's not like an editor for a publishing house who will tell you to cut 5 chapters and make a bunch of other changes or they won't publish. I guess it depends on the editor, though. Some of the writers I used to talk to did freelance editing on the side and they were just people like me.

As to the last, there are lots of people out there who hate people. So you have a pretty big built-in audience. Not as much as mainstream feel-good stuff, ofc, but the stuff I write is so crazy and obscene most people probably think I'm half-crazy (they'd be half right) but people still buy it. Not many, but a few. People who are as crazy as I am. It matters more whether what you write is engaging or boring. Publish it and see what happens.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually managed to put in a thousand words or so on the piece I'm currently working on this morning. I've found a recipe for consistency. I just set a really low word goal for the day, and reaching it easily find I can usually keep going. If I can't, I don't feel too bad as I have reached my goal.

It's a story kind of along the lines of Godard's film Vivre Sa Vie. Basically, an episodic account of the life of a prostitute. But I'm probably taking more influence from Murakami's After Dark, in that it is written in present tense and follows a sort of timeline. Feeling motivated, might actually finish it.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Fleshing out my novel and trying to write more descriptively.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Last night I wrote this interesting progression using the harmonic minor scale which I always feels is impressive musically and even sang a bit over it, with luck I’ll get an Instagram clip out of it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Last night I wrote this interesting progression using the harmonic minor scale which I always feels is impressive musically and even sang a bit over it, with luck I'll get an Instagram clip out of it
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Reading this thread and feeling really good for people creating stuff and expressing themselves. It's great when people with SA or something else have such outlets. It's a little therapeutic too along with all the other benefits.

Meanwhile here's what I created today/ever:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Graeme1988 said:


> Cool groove, man. Nice solo as well...
> 
> And tha fact ye know your music scales makes ye a better guitar player than me. :teeth
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I can improvise better than that at times but I'm not a theory guy at all, when it comes to scales all I've done is memorize patterns(mode shapes which I don't even know the names of off the top of my head) and practiced a lot of ear training so I can find what I need by listening not the confusing mess that theory is to me. I've tried here and there to learn theory but going back when you've been playing a certain way for so long often makes it harder to understand as opposed a useful tool. Still, one day I hope to have some understanding because there's things the jazz cats can do that I can't make sense of without it.

I'd say go for it posting on Instagram though, I follow loads of guitarists on there and it's a nice community to listen and learn from


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thanks man! I can improvise better than that at times but I'm not a theory guy at all, when it comes to scales all I've done is memorize patterns(mode shapes which I don't even know the names of off the top of my head) and practiced a lot of ear training so I can find what I need by listening not the confusing mess that theory is to me. I've tried here and there to learn theory but going back when you've been playing a certain way for so long often makes it harder to understand as opposed a useful tool. Still, one day I hope to have some understanding because there's things the jazz cats can do that I can't make sense of without it.


Cool !  I never thought about taking that approach, memorising scale shapes regards of the theory behind it. Guess that's partly due to me find it kinda intimidating. Because soloing wasn't, and still isn't, my strong point when it comes to the guitar. Probably did'nae help that I quit taking lessons within 2 years picking up the guitar, when I was 16, after getting into an argument with, and questioning, why my guitar teacher at the time was so reluctant to show how to start improvising guitar solos or how to come up with my own riffs.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I'd say go for it posting on Instagram though, I follow loads of guitarists on there and it's a nice community to listen and learn from


I will... once I get a few things sorted as far as my recording setup goes. Kinda nervous about posting on Instagram, though, must admit. Not so much the showing ma face aspect, but the fact I'm more than a wee bit insecure about my guitar playing. :afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Graeme1988 said:


> Cool !  I never thought about taking that approach, memorising scale shapes regards of the theory behind it. Guess that's partly due to me find it kinda intimidating. Because soloing wasn't, and still isn't, my strong point when it comes to the guitar. Probably did'nae help that I quit taking lessons within 2 years picking up the guitar, when I was 16, after getting into an argument with, and questioning, why my guitar teacher at the time was so reluctant to show how to start improvising guitar solos or how to come up with my own riffs.
> 
> I will... once I get a few things sorted as far as my recording setup goes. Kinda nervous about posting on Instagram, though, must admit. Not so much the showing ma face aspect, but the fact I'm more than a wee bit insecure about my guitar playing. :afr


I do teach in my free time so you know where to find me if you want a lesson or two, can do it over Skype or whatever other video chat service. And just a reminder, learning the modes doesn't just have to be about soloing, you can use them to create simple chords you might not otherwise consider or think to use. In my case I love triad(3 note) chords and via a single mode say, you might find 4 or 5 of them you can then pull out of your bag of tricks as required or even to write your own music, and if you want to solo then you can use them as 3 note arpeggios as well. It's something I covered in a recent lesson with one of my students


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I do teach in my free time so you know where to find me if you want a lesson or two, can do it over Skype or whatever other video chat service. And just a reminder, learning the modes doesn't just have to be about soloing, you can use them to create simple chords you might not otherwise consider or think to use. In my case I love triad(3 note) chords and via a single mode say, you might find 4 or 5 of them you can then pull out of your bag of tricks as required or even to write your own music, and if you want to solo then you can use them as 3 note arpeggios as well. It's something I covered in a recent lesson with one of my students


Thanks for the offer, man.  As well as that tip about using modes to create chords. Cheers for that ! Again, I never considered learning the modes to apply them to chord progressions.

But anyway, I think, I'll be awrite learning via the YouTube tutorial videos and PDF files I've downloaded. As well as figuring stuff out by myself.  Like trying to come up with a variation or complimentary riff to go with this weird, drop tuned metal riff I came up with a couple of months ago. :con :stu :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Graeme1988 said:


> Thanks for the offer, man.  As well as that tip about using modes to create chords. Cheers for that ! Again, I never considered learning the modes to apply them to chord progressions.
> 
> But anyway, I think, I'll be awrite learning via the YouTube tutorial videos and PDF files I've downloaded. As well as figuring stuff out by myself.  Like trying to come up with a variation or complimentary riff to go with this weird, drop tuned metal riff I came up with a couple of months ago. :con :stu :lol


You know where to find me if you have a question, I don't write or play much metal these days but I still love a good thrash, though older stuff generally, don't know anything about the next generation of metal bands out these days


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

So I have uploaded some new artwork on my blog https://artuser.blogspot.com/ today...


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Royals said:


> So I have uploaded some new artwork on my blog https://artuser.blogspot.com/ today...


 So good! The blue parts make me crave blueberries lol


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

3stacks said:


> So good! The blue parts make me crave blueberries lol


Hah yes makes you hungry. It's fun this time I had a food theme. I used some of my food photos to create collages.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Myosr said:


>


This is amazing!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

u?

ya favourite woooooorrrrrddd? the only one u know


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

I am currently painting a few shirts to my mother. She asked me to do them for her.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Good job Brotha;D









*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fun Spirit said:


> Good job Brotha;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Sista!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Cheers Sista!












*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Nice reggae groove to it. :yes


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

this needs loads of work, intro breakdown drop outro etc.(oh and theres a bunch of phasing I need to correct) and the lead which is the main thing that actually changes needs to be chopped into sections for building up or just carrying it progressing it correctly. just balancing out the stems currently, basic mixing, but I really need a treated room for club based music...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Nice reggae groove to it. :yes


 Thanks man!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thanks man!


You're welcome.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is amazing!


Thank you : ))


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

"inappropriate"








..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

unemployment simulator said:


> this needs loads of work, intro breakdown drop outro etc.(oh and theres a bunch of phasing I need to correct) and the lead which is the main thing that actually changes needs to be chopped into sections for building up or just carrying it progressing it correctly. just balancing out the stems currently, basic mixing, but I really need a treated room for club based music...


There's some heavy low bass frequencies in this but with the shaping you describe could be an awesome club banger for sure



Myosr said:


> "inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Myosr said:


> Thank you : ))


No worries, another nice piece there too


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's some heavy low bass frequencies in this but with the shaping you describe could be an awesome club banger for sure


thanks man

yea this is the problem area I have, the low end is so vitally important with music geared for that environment, with just a pair of monitors which don't really go down really low and only 5-6inch tweeters its difficult to get an accurate idea of how this sounds and what is going on down there. this is why I tend to put off a lot of more clubbier stuff I have made.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

unemployment simulator said:


> thanks man
> 
> yea this is the problem area I have, the low end is so vitally important with music geared for that environment, with just a pair of monitors which don't really go down really low and only 5-6inch tweeters its difficult to get an accurate idea of how this sounds and what is going on down there. this is why I tend to put off a lot of more clubbier stuff I have made.


No way to add a Subwoofer into your setup?


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> No way to add a Subwoofer into your setup?


I could yea but without treating the room that might give me the wrong impression of how it sounds, i've thought about building some panels for starters but there are so many conflicting opinions on this that i'm none the wiser. I might be inclined to try it out if I owned the place I live in, but I rent this place. i'm thinking my best option is to get a professional's advice on how it sounds, or to try to make do with a really good pair of headphones and a subpac ,this can be expensive though. another option (which is also expensive) is to build a soundsystem that emulates a club environment into a car, long term I might go that route as I love the idea of being able to pull up somewhere abandoned and just blast my tunes and just stand back and listen knowing its not gonna bother anyone. but right now I don't have the cash and I can't drive lol. :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@Canadian Brotha

Bass is underappreciated. It's usually not very predominant in the mix either so it's hard to appreciate it in most commercial stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> @Canadian Brotha
> 
> Bass is underappreciated. It's usually not very predominant in the mix either so it's hard to appreciate it in most commercial stuff.


Thanks man, I agree in some sense, though it can be in the mix but be bland or very background in terms of the writing for it. Reggae music for example is all about what the bass is playing whereas in many forms of rock the bass is literally just matching the guitar or playing the root notes of the chords when it has so much more capacity for creativity. There's a metal band called Death & one thing I loved about a couple of their albums is that they had this guy that played fretless which is rare in rock/metal period & on top of that he was free to explore rather than just back the guitars


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Life... no but really, a clay foot


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

spent a few hours sitting too close to the screen editing breakbeats, I now have pinkeye :lol: note to self ,wear my specs more often.



Canadian Brotha said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3oBA5xAM6J/
> 
> 
> ...


real nice skills! the delay sounds lush too, you got a pedal hooked up?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

unemployment simulator said:


> real nice skills! the delay sounds lush too, you got a pedal hooked up?


Thanks, Marshall head delay + reverb & delay from my DAW


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thanks, Marshall head delay + reverb & delay from my DAW


nice, i've got a couple of delay units and a shopping list of ones i'd like! its quite fun to mix and match them and find interesting combinations. the marshall one sounds really cool, options for flanger/ chorus too. :smile2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

unemployment simulator said:


> nice, i've got a couple of delay units and a shopping list of ones i'd like! its quite fun to mix and match them and find interesting combinations. the marshall one sounds really cool, options for flanger/ chorus too. :smile2:


Can't say I've ever really strung multiple delay pedals in a row but its a fascinating idea...I suppose I could run the digtal delay stomp box into the Marshall head put em both on and see what happens though


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr that's really cool.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Myosr said:


> "inappropriate"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Myosr said:


> "Dear Diary,
> Who are you?"


These are brilliant. Do you paint at all?


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

Thanks!

It's actually pretty weird. I was experimenting writing my diary in Arabic instead of English, and it felt really weird. And I was like 'wait, who am I talking to exactly?'.

That sketch started out as a man, but then I just couldn't help it (you can tell the hair was an afterthought). I'm pretty sure I have a feminine soul, if souls have gender, lol.

--- 
@truant

Thank you! I don't think I can paint. I hate coloring in general, because I always make the wrong color choices and regret it. I also get tired / bored pretty easily. If I can't finish it in 3 hours, I'll never do it.

Since you liked the other sketch too, I'll tell you it's story, you might like it. 

It was mostly my emotional response to a stream I was listening to at the time (it was a bit more than that, but let's just say I was touched, because it was something real).

The two guys (a.k.a society) are intruding in the merman's business. I often draw people with little agency as merpeople. They aren't really hurting him too bad, just being in his space. They all have numb feelings and empty eyes and so does he, because they never really express themselves, because they self-censor and censor one another.

The demon girl, well, she seems to want them to get along, but that would never happen unless they actually get it all out, the hatred, the anger, the feelings, and let go of their numb state, even if they have to insult one another and say the meanest things and fight for a while. because a real insult is in what you do not what you say.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

I like the way you drew the hair like it's spiralling into the sky.

When I used to draw/do 2d digital art I usually drew women (I mean if it featured a person at all,) but when I drew guys I always drew them with long hair lol. I don't think the people I drew were often entirely Human though especially from age 18-25 (before I stopped,) like multiple purple skinned women in one case with horns, plant people, guy with batwings etc. But I never really drew me because I don't have a soul.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> because I don't have a soul.


You think so ? or maybe you're closer to it than you think &#128578;... I'd imagine souls can be any gender or no gender, it doesn't seem like specific gender would be of great importance to a soul or ghost I mean its fricken ectoplasm : /


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> You think so ? or maybe you're closer to it that you think &#128578;... I'd imagine souls can be any gender or no gender, it doesn't seem like specific gender would be of great importance to a soul or ghost I mean its fricken ectoplasm : /


Well I don't believe in souls, but you know when people describe themselves as a shapeshifter and everyone laughs like they're insane because they don't understand what they mean? I do understand, and I wouldn't call myself that but I know what they're talking about internally. Not a gender thing, I don't really exist in my mind most of the time. Reminds me of vampires they don't have a reflection because it's supposed to symbolically represent that lack. They also feed off other people.

I don't really have a connection here most of the time, and when I do it doesn't last, often also like something external observing other people. I believe this is a schizoid thing. (I'm also quite narcissistic and autistic but this isn't 'let's list every one of my symptoms hour')


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

I don't remember seeing your work, not sure if you posted any :con

---

I go through phases on what I draw. At one point I really liked drawing wild animalistic people, howling at the moon, or killing other people.

---

I drew this one last night, but felt meh, it's not really expressive. She also has two left hands for some reason, lol.

---

BTW do you know David Firth? (famous for "Salad Fingers"? though not his most disturbing series. I probably can't post the ones I like here :roll).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> I don't remember seeing your work, not sure if you posted any :con
> 
> ...


I like the birds in your drawings, they have a very distinctive look.

Also yes I watched Salad Fingers years ago, but haven't seen any of his other work.

Years ago I posted some stuff, some of it's deleted now. Also made a thread briefly where people could request stuff. Needless to say that didn't last long (only managed 3 lol.) Also a lot of the stuff I've drawn on paper or whatever I've never posted here or anywhere online. I basically stopped doing anything since 2016.


* *




I think this is one of the last things I posted, no idea what the **** is going on here:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1084221193-post1241.html

This started off on paper, then later messed around with it in Photoshop:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1082517082-post1222.html

pirate monkey:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...eate-today-345249/index18.html#post1081600153

panda:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...eate-today-345249/index18.html#post1081311450

bad 2D animation:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1080820018-post337.html

Dryad unicorn:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1080636730-post27.html

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1080592866-post24.html

(some of these were pixel dailies things including the above.)

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1073036657-post17.html

Colouring above. This isn't finished:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...one-and-did-830162/index2.html#post1080827506

Thread (only did 3 people's requests lol):

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/ask-me-to-draw-you-something-1357449/

Another thread:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/art-stuff-i-gone-and-did-830162/

These are better images I posted another time of one of those environments:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/3d-393417/#post1063354137

Other stuff:

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca8...0.-hzQCs1r-7wzkCJYla9hX2BOWypu7dNM0fV4VMxfLCE

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca8...0.Opmmerlx8NTrfY1yuERY9jLmFSZJcWV4-Jh2to7vOzw

https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca8...0.Xyy5V4V6JODv4fyBmyrqZ6lNgA-QuFuJHnMUKiSg5u8

(yeah I like keys lol..)

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/the-drawing-thread-130803/index37.html#post1069809241

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/the-drawing-thread-130803/index35.html#post1068609810

I didn't finish this, probably from 2014~

https://oi1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa367/Proffesionalstudies/Torn.jpg

Didn't finish this, no idea when it's from like 2009-2013:

https://i.imgur.com/3JlTg86.jpg

Forest dragon:

https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8586363f97c3f10918a8fcf4f4ef0847&oe=5E48BDC7

purple cat demon thing:

https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=a82699dfd08a0780008afae6706c8aa1&oe=5E83A516

^ those are from 2009.

other thing that looks bad from 2011:

https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1dc45e13d5a6c959331c9c0dee0a72d3&oe=5E7C79BD




I also posted a couple of musical things in 2016/2017, but that were even more experimental. Also some poems ages ago. I've basically been dead for years so nothing much since 2016. I was using a cracked copy of Photoshop before for all the 2D stuff and texturing 3D stuff, and actually don't remember how to get that installed on my new PC now and unmotivated, so it's not even installed now.

When I look at most of them now, the 2D stuff anyway, I just feel a kind of frustration.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

@Myosr I understand the regret thing. I was just curious because your drawing style is very painterly. I can see those drawings in full color hanging up in a gallery. I was always terrible at painting, myself, but I wasn't much better at drawing. :/

Thanks for sharing the thinking behind it. It's interesting the way people develop their own symbols for things. Your style, in particular, feels very symbolic.


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

A short guitar riff. But, much like the last one I accidentally wrote, I don’t see it becoming a song any time soon because I suck as a guitarist. And don’t know how to string ideas together. Pardon the pun. :lol


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

mixed 4 of about 8 tracks. fingers crossed these things come out as I want them to... no idea what kind of art to pair up with it. absolutely no point in using commercial mainstream looking art because it will be so out of place, that sort of vibe is way too cheesy for what I tend to make. I need to give it an identity not quite sure what at the moment.

wouldn't mind trying something like this at some point






hmm anyone got a spare photocopier? lol


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

In the last two weeks or so I've finally started making use of my metal hand stamped jewelry making supplies I bought over a year ago. Grabbed some pennies from my change jar and discovered that "violently" hammering them useable charms for jewelry is quite a nice way to relieve stress and frustration! I also made my own chain with jump rings.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

riverbird said:


> In the last two weeks or so I've finally started making use of my metal hand stamped jewelry making supplies I bought over a year ago. Grabbed some pennies from my change jar and discovered that "violently" hammering them useable charms for jewelry is quite a nice way to relieve stress and frustration! I also made my own chain with jump rings.


 Yeah. Hammers are definitely good stress relievers. Especially for things that break and can't be fixed. If I can't fix it with a hammer, I can't fix it. :lol

That's a neat hobby, BTW.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ Is that you in the video ?.. If so well done, you play the guitar well.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My Let's Write And Doodle! For Fun 2020. Not my usual drawing. It is just shapes. Normally my banners have a unique theme.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Worked a bit on a paper mache fish. Have other paper mache fish I've been working on but they are real species and I was trying to go for realism to the best of my abilities. Worrying I'd mess them up has been slowing me down. Decided to get some practice by making an imaginary fish so I don't feel pressure to get things exact. Don't think I'd call it a fantasy fish, because if I showed it to someone they'd probably think I was trying for a real fish species. It's more a stereotypical nondescript fish that isn't modeled after a real species.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

riverbird said:


> In the last two weeks or so I've finally started making use of my metal hand stamped jewelry making supplies I bought over a year ago. Grabbed some pennies from my change jar and discovered that "violently" hammering them useable charms for jewelry is quite a nice way to relieve stress and frustration! I also made my own chain with jump rings.


 Nice job! You can make rings out of some coins too. There are youtube videos. You basically take a hammer and keep tapping around the edge and flattening it into a ring. You thin drill through the center and cut the inside out with a thin saw. You need coins of the right size. I did it once with a copper penny(not the newer ones with zinc), but obviously too small even if you tried to resize it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

(Finished today, but obviously it took longer than a day.)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Didn't take these today but some of my photography...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I had to sit and wait for an hour yesterday for something while doing nothing which no so I ended up doing some crazy person doodle. I've decided I don't want to upload it after all.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

either/or said:


> Didn't take these today but some of my photography...


Awesome! What places are those? Or what area of the country? Pretty cool. I'd love to do some black and white stuff--always wanted to figure out a way to have a darkroom.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

RIP to Calgary's Turk Diggler.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

kesker said:


> Awesome! What places are those? Or what area of the country? Pretty cool. I'd love to do some black and white stuff--always wanted to figure out a way to have a darkroom.


Thanks Man, appreciate it! You should post some of your photos when you get the chance! No need for a darkroom, just get yourself a halfway decent digital camera.


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

Made this. Amazing quote by the late, great Bill Hicks. RIP.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

One of the panel sections of my garage door kept closing when I usually keep it opened to get a breeze and stay cool. Also for the dog to go in/out as she pleases as she likes to lounge to the driveway or front garden sometimes. So I made a DIY door wedge with a ripped up piece of cardboard from a cardboard box that came with a 6 pack bottles of white wine that I brought last week. The labor extensive home project took me a long grueling 149 seconds.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


This looks very good! >:kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This looks very good! >:kiss:


Aww, thanks.  Like you :kiss:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm becoming a furry... I blame Disney


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

I carve things from avacado seeds. I made a necklace out of one :3


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It wasn't supposed to look like it says "merryo," so I'll pretend it doesn't.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


These are so lovely!  Wonderful painting skills


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> These are so lovely!  Wonderful painting skills


Aww, thanks. :kiss: I kept making mistakes with the gold one and had to wipe the paint off and start again twice. I'm sure your painting skills would be wonderful, like your pixel art skills.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

@Myosr - really cool, like the vid. Do the two drawings represent something, perhaps the dichotomy of bipolar episodes? That's kind of what they look like, one is like anguish the other sorta of a euphoria or mania. Though maybe I'm reading too much into them.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@either/or

Thanks 

I don't think you're reading too much. I often try to find interpretations for what I draw to get to what my subconscious is trying to tell me I guess.

I think it could work for bipolar, but my experience of mood swings is generally a lot more rapid. I can experience both positive and negative feelings about the same situation, which I think Otep does too in a lot of their songs, including the one I was trying to draw:



song said:


> My weight
> My face
> My height
> My race
> ...


I think this was the part that resonated with me:



> A disguise of self-deception
> Hides my secrets perfectly
> I'm rejecting my reflection
> 'Cause I hate the way it judges me
> ...


You could also interpret it as two different people talking to each other. I don't know. It can also work as a first-person vs second-person view of the same situation. I'm not even sure I'm drawing myself in that one.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like the birds in your drawings, they have a very distinctive look.
> 
> Also yes I watched Salad Fingers years ago, but haven't seen any of his other work.
> 
> Years ago I posted some stuff, some of it's deleted now. Also made a thread briefly where people could request stuff. Needless to say that didn't last long (only managed 3 lol.) Also a lot of the stuff I've drawn on paper or whatever I've never posted here or anywhere online. I basically stopped doing anything since 2016.


I realized I forgot to post my response to this. I guess one year later is still better than never ._.

I remembered when you posted the fairy dragon in that other thread.

Your style invokes a lot of nostalgia to the 90s / early 2000s. Some of them look like stuff you remember from old childhood games or something (like the monkey with the scimitar). I know it's your degree, but they're still pretty cool : P

I like the animated fox one. You called it bad animation, but it looks cute:



> bad 2D animation:
> 
> https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1080820018-post337.html


The Dryad one is pretty cool too. nice colors. The second link was also pretty colorful. I can't really work with colors most of the time.

The dark 3D room looks neat. I liked dark stuff in old games, it makes graphics appear better.

You should go back to doing artistic stuff. Your style is very you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> I realized I forgot to post my response to this. I guess one year later is still better than never ._.
> 
> I remembered when you posted the fairy dragon in that other thread.
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot about that post. I think a bunch of the links/images aren't working now for some reason. Kind of want to know what purple cat demon was because I don't even remember lol. Oh wait no I think I know now the purple person with cat/demon features. I like purple lol.

Thanks for the late response  somebody said that before I think that it was kind of nostalgic (someone on my degree course said some character model I did reminded them of medievil once, and people also brought up WoW a few times.) I think that's mostly because I'm not very good and with the 3D stuff it might have been OK if I was working in the 90s/early 2000s but the stuff I was doing was always dated and not good enough for the late 2000s/early 2010s (also a lot of my lecturers disliked most of my work lol, especially 2d stuff one wrote this really scathing report which I don't remember all the details of now but they said I hadn't improved at all over time.) I think one of the only things my lecturers really liked that I made was this 3D gun model like one of them liked that and pointed out that it was much better than my other work, and that the project I was working on wasn't showcasing my ability properly but it was a group project also some of that stuff was really rushed though I'm just really not good at getting things done quickly.

But also I guess I have better memories of games for the ps1 than later stuff and liked a bunch of those games so sort of makes sense.

Actually most of this (especially 2d stuff,) wasn't for my degree just random stuff I did (I temporarily got into pixel art around 2015,) the creepy laboratory 3D room was for my degree though. I think studying this sort of thing formally really puts you off doing it tbh I always felt like complete **** studying art related topics academically. It's been a really long time since I've done anything like that so I imagine it would be even worse now because it's been years.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Myosr said:


> I think it could work for bipolar, but my experience of mood swings is generally a lot more rapid. I can experience both positive and negative feelings about the same situation, which I think Otep does too in a lot of their songs, including the one I was trying to draw:
> 
> I think this was the part that resonated with me:
> 
> You could also interpret it as two different people talking to each other. I don't know. It can also work as a first-person vs second-person view of the same situation. I'm not even sure I'm drawing myself in that one.


I get what you're saying, I often experience this same kind of ambivalence. Sometimes its like I don't even have a mind of my own because I can see things from so many different angles - so it's hard to truly pin down what my genuine sentiments regarding an event or situation are.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

dumb poem about some pretty broad I saw.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

My sister's dog died today, so I started this:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Silent Memory

cute puppy. how long does it take you to paint that?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Myosr said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> cute puppy. how long does it take you to paint that?


Thanks.  It would probably have taken me about four or five hours. The lighter areas of fur were hard.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


"heart eyes"


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been working on my world in opensim, I have created a city and a road system to drive around in - which is pretty fun. I made a video, where I was racing around the city and it was pretty cool.. I also made a video of an epic zombie fight I had and that was cool too, but unfortunately my zonebox youtube account password wasn't saved to my browser so I can't upload it  I have been thinking of just uploading to DTube which I am enjoying lately, perhaps I will toss a suggestion to the mods to enable other video platforms to display videos on SAS - which I think would be awesome.

But yeah, I love Second Life / OpenSim. There is nothing like it, it is like an all in one system of which you can create your own world, code your own items, go around exploring everything people have created, and it really is amazing. I wish more people would jump on board and give it a try because I think they are really missing out on something that is pretty old now, but still so much better than what the Internet provides us. It is such an awesome outlet for creativity, and where I spend a lot of my online time.

Anyway, here is a screenshot I took earlier









This is a work in progress, it is a sailing region that I have been building for the past few days. It is still very rough around the edges, but I have had a lot of fun working on it. I really love to jump on my sailboat, adjust my sails, and navigate among the various islands out there. If I keep up with this region, I imagine I will create a village with NPCs, and perhaps a few mobs to combat with later on.

I actually have this setup on an older PC, I use it as a server that I connect to. It is pretty awesome actually, I have a bunch of different regions, some cities, some wilderness areas, people can log in and and out if they wanted to - and I often log into other grids (servers) around the world to download free stuff and explore. The best part, is that it is all free.


----------



## Gala_Evandrus (Aug 2, 2020)

That’s a nice scene I like the lighting on the water. I’ve been wanting to try photoshop but my computer might be too old to handle it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been working more on my world today, this time on my city. It is nearly complete, but I want to furnish an apartment and add in a few more street lamps.









​After I finished that, I aligned all of the roads to be smooth and driveable and then I took a little drive. I don't think you can see it, but my head is poking out of the top of the car.. I need to adjust the sitting script a little in it for this avatar.
​







_Vrooooom Vrooooom!!!!!_
​@Gala_Evandrus Thank you, sorry for taking so long to reply. I love sitting back and watching the sunset in OpenSim, I have a nice little area with a small fire and a log seat I sometimes go to, when there I put the game in first person mode to watch it all. You can change the atmosphere and water, to make really gorgeous scenes. To watch the light dance on the waves is really relaxing.​


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@zonebox

What is it about the simulated driving thing that makes the cars go all over the road and fishtailing just seems to be the simulated car's natural state of being? You'd think after so many years of driving games and simulators they could do better than that but every video I see where someone is driving, the car is going all over the place.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@WillYouStopDave

I think in this case, it is the script that is in the car that I am using, the turn radius is significantly higher and as the such requires constant correction. One push of a key, turns me further than I wish to go so I have to balance it off which leaves the fish tailing effect you see. I have another car, which doesn't require as much correction but it does eat a lot of resources, so there is a trade off. On the plus side of my fishtailing car, it lets me make sharper turns which is nice, in the other car it feels like a boat when I take turns and is not nearly as maneuverable. I'm going to take a guess here, and say that analog controllers are probably better for these kinds of things. The amount of pressure you give, would provide better feedback for how strong of a turn you want to make. In my case, I am using a keyboard so there would be no way to determine it though. For a fast paced game, using a keyboard, and not requiring a ton of scripting I think fishtailing is better over slow turning.

Mind you, this is all speculation on my part.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been working more in my world, I find myself completely engrossed in it now and absolutely love the potential I see. Today I added a few mountains to one of the regions, and a few ruins. None of these objects were created by me, I just placed them where I wanted. My skills with Blender are not quite that great yet.









​I've also been hacking away at scripts, to create a game. So far I've gotten a lot more done than I had imagined, I found a lot of resources and existing scripts to use as the basis. What I want to create is an RPG set in a fantasy medieval setting, in opensim, it is pretty easy, it just comes down to writing the scripts for the items, the NPCs, and players - all of which exist in various forms - you just have to take a bit from what one person has made, and another from another person has made, and through trial and error come up with something new. Well anyway, today I used a pen and paper based rpg script, along with a zombie script to create something new - so I have been having fun with that.Earlier, I put together a system where you can engage in combat with NPCs. Later on, I'll add a bit more code to make it so the NPCs can dodge your attacks, it will all be built upon the rules of a pen and paper RPG. I think after that, I'll get back in to making mesh models - that is a bit more difficult for me though.

It is pretty cool that this is all hosted on a very limited computer, a HP stream 14 with only 4gb of ram. I actually have a pretty cool setup right now, I have my roller desk with my main computer on it, at my couch and the little 14 inch laptop is sitting on the armrest :lol I love being surrounded by computers - I used to host an EverQuest emulator years ago, and just watching it run was fun.. back then it was all in towers and I had a pretty sweet setup with four computers running at once, two of them ran through a KVM switch.. back then computers were a bit more limited though - browsing the web while playing everquest could result in crashes or it would just be slow.

This kind of thing could keep me busy for years.​


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@zonebox

That's really cool. I haven't heard of OpenSim before.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


:heart


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@*Persephone The Dread*

It is a lot of fun to tinker around with, it was created as an open sourced version of Second Life https://secondlife.com/ which in of itself is a ton of fun to play around in. Think of it, like a web browser but in a 3d setting - you have a viewer, that fetches all of the objects people create as well as textures, and run the scripts contained within objects to provide whatever function they may serve, and it is also one gigantic chat client. I think the closest that comes to it that I am aware of would be IMVU, but in SL you are free to move around as you please, fly around, the choices of what to are almost limitless. Almost all of the content is user generated, which is really just amazing to explore. In second life, I often like to drive around, and explore everything people have created. I also like to go to various concerts held by people, and listen to live music by a plethora of artists out there. People also like to DJ, it is a great outlet for the creative types that want to perform in a virtual environment. I even like to explore art exhibits, where people upload their artwork and put it on display (and often for sale).

At one point, I had VR goggles, and it was a real blast to walk around in the cities - unfortunately the HDMI port on this computer seems to have gone funky and I can't do it anymore.. but for a while, it was really a spectacular experience.

My favorite thing to do though, is create my own little worlds. Second Life is really expensive to do that, I do have a yearly membership with them, but that only allocates a small parcel of land that is 1024sqm which is not a lot to work with. OpenSim on the other hand, is free so long as you host it yourself and you get as much land as your computer can handle.

You should check it out, you would probably like it. I've read of people that play sims find Second Life to be enjoyable. It is not a big download, because all of the content is stored on servers. On the downside, the lag can get annoying at times.. still worth it for me though. If you do, it is a lot to take in all at once, I think you start off at some place called social island - things can get pretty funky there :lol It is a place where people tend to flock to for some reason, although the purpose initially was just to be a tutorial area, where you meet other new people, once you find your way out of there and get familiar with it all you'll find it to be a completely different experience.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


:heart


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :heart


You gave me the idea for this because of the red skies in your games. :heart


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


>


That's a lovely purple.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> That's a lovely purple.


Thanks  I was going to add stars, but I'll do that for another painting.

-








I'm bad at drawing and painting planes, so I hope my nephew likes this.


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

Silent Memory said:


> Thanks  I was going to add stars, but I'll do that for another painting.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Pretty! Very cute.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Silent Memory said:


>


I really like this one - I think red, black & white are one of the most complimentary sets of colors on the spectrum. They go so well together. Reminds me of a White Stripes album cover or poster art or something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


Beautiful photo, just like the person who painted it.  Better than what I could do for sure. :kiss:


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Welded the mounting hardware and wired two photo eyes into a junction box! WOOT!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

buggy said:


> Pretty! Very cute.





either/or said:


> I really like this one - I think red, black & white are one of the most complimentary sets of colors on the spectrum. They go so well together. Reminds me of a White Stripes album cover or poster art or something.


Thanks.  This was fun to paint and it only took about 15 minutes.


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Beautiful photo, just like the person who painted it.  Better than what I could do for sure. :kiss:


Aww, thanks  It's not as beautiful as you, and I'm sure you would do a great job. :kiss:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zonebox said:


> @*Persephone The Dread*
> 
> It is a lot of fun to tinker around with, it was created as an open sourced version of Second Life https://secondlife.com/ which in of itself is a ton of fun to play around in. Think of it, like a web browser but in a 3d setting - you have a viewer, that fetches all of the objects people create as well as textures, and run the scripts contained within objects to provide whatever function they may serve, and it is also one gigantic chat client. I think the closest that comes to it that I am aware of would be IMVU, but in SL you are free to move around as you please, fly around, the choices of what to are almost limitless. Almost all of the content is user generated, which is really just amazing to explore. In second life, I often like to drive around, and explore everything people have created. I also like to go to various concerts held by people, and listen to live music by a plethora of artists out there. People also like to DJ, it is a great outlet for the creative types that want to perform in a virtual environment. I even like to explore art exhibits, where people upload their artwork and put it on display (and often for sale).
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot to respond to this.

I can't remember if I ever used Second Life I think I might have done once on some kind of trip somewhere in school but the memory is blurry. I haven't tried VR yet, I went to an arcade last in 2019 and they had a set there you could use but was £4 and I decided not to at the time. I've seen a bunch of Sims players also playing IMVU but haven't tried that either, I guess I tend not to play online games except a couple of mmos over the years.

I might try that later. I've been working on a Sims 2 neighbourhood for close to a month now though. I didn't want it to take this long because I mostly built the storyline for it around a weird glitch, and I'd been wanting to explore that more and upload it to YouTube since a lot of people were interested, but had to wait until this was ready so I could make it available for download. It was much smaller at first but then I've kept adding more families and it kept expanding (which is a problem I have with lots of stuff haha,) so it's probably more like Sims 3 size now (The Sims 2 neighborhoods all had much fewer families in neighbourhoods lol.) And there are now kind of multiple stories going on as well. It reminds me of how little customisation options there are in The Sims 4 comparatively though, also really minimal storyline.

It's weird seeing all the now dead online functionality in The Sims 2 though, since it's no longer supported like you used to be able to upload Sims, houses, and stories with screenshots to the 'exchange' which no longer exists. I'm kind of glad I spent more time focussed on livejournal stories (I didn't realise this but I guess they're called machinomics,) since many of those writers are still floating around and the creators are still maintaining the photo host locations, even if they're not updating and have moved to tumblr and are playing The Sims 4 mostly.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Aww, thanks  It's not as beautiful as you, and I'm sure you would do a great job. :kiss:


"blushes and smiles"


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been working more in OpenSim, although most of this was done yesterday.. today I am being a bit lazy. I am working on a zombie shooter, so far I have created a heads up display, which keeps track of your health, as well as the ability to lose health, and cause damage to the zombies. I'm learning a lot, and having fun. This is so much easier than trying to create a game on my own, which I did once in Java but the end result wasn't nearly as fun and it is still filled with bugs. The zombies were already created, and their routines are mostly handled by OpenSim, I just added a way for them to damage me - most of my work has been on the HUD.









_Nearly dead!_








​I still have a lot more to do, such as set the gun up to have only so many bullets, a reload time, as well as possibly have the zombies drop more ammo. I also want to put in some exploding barrels, a car to run the zombies over with, also some zombie blood splatter when I hit them. Also I want the buildings to be destroyed, when the zombies are trying to get in.

I think later on, I will just work on the damage done. I want to be able to avoid zombie attacks, so I will make it possible for players to avoid damage, I also have been working on melee attacks, so I need to fix it so that when I swing a sword (later to be a bat) at zombies it will only hit one at a time. I think that should be pretty easy though.

@Persephone The Dread

I have a Sims 2 disk somewhere, I had bought it for my wife years ago and I believe it is for my PlayStation 2. My wife used to love the original series, and I have a bunch of disks still boxed away. She moved on to Animal Crossings though, which she still plays although almost exclusively on our Gamecube. I tried to get into Sims 2, but was never really good at it. The poor little things mostly just died under my care :lol I do enjoy watching a video every now and then when people create them, for any of the sims versions. I enjoy Machina in general, there are some really creative people out there that make excellent videos. If you ever upload yours, please share with us 

VR is a lot of fun, I love it so much. I can't wait till I upgrade to a new laptop, so I can use my goggles again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zonebox said:


> I've been working more in OpenSim, although most of this was done yesterday.. today I am being a bit lazy. I am working on a zombie shooter, so far I have created a heads up display, which keeps track of your health, as well as the ability to lose health, and cause damage to the zombies. I'm learning a lot, and having fun. This is so much easier than trying to create a game on my own, which I did once in Java but the end result wasn't nearly as fun and it is still filled with bugs. The zombies were already created, and their routines are mostly handled by OpenSim, I just added a way for them to damage me - most of my work has been on the HUD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've uploaded lots of Sims stuff onto my YouTube channel (part one of a Sims 4 machinima series I haven't finished, lots of speed build videos from The Sims 4, some other games, and some Sims 2 videos,) but I still haven't decided if I'm OK sharing it here. I feel weird about worlds mixing sometimes and also just the fact that I've been stalked off site by people here before and it's made me uncomfortable knowing those people are quite possibly still lurking around (one of them has made upward of 100+ accounts here.) If I ever do it, I know I can't undo it so it's a big thing for me now. Also I do audio in a bunch of the videos and it feels weird now having people here listen to my voice lol, although I have uploaded videos here a long time ago.

I think a lot of Sims players are into Animal Crossing. I've seen people upload YouTube videos on that as well, but I never played that for some reason (edit: might be the art style really.) I'll play paralives when it comes out though.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@*Persephone The Dread*

I get that, I don't share my main youtube channel here either. It is mostly just a collection of videos of my family, all set to unlisted. I usually create a different video account for each of my alter egos. I have one setup for second life, which I barely touch anymore but it has videos of me driving around, larger events, several of my builds, and so on - no voice over. Youtube pissed me off, because it completely muted a few for recording music that played in the game itself, I thought I would be set if the video was set to unlisted - but nooo!. I have another one that I used for SAS, it only had like two videos on it - once again no voice. I think I had a video of DOSBox on it, and the java game I created.. I forgot the password for that one. I'm thinking of creating another video account, perhaps on DTube, so I can record music while playing around in virtual environments and also record the things I do in OpenSim so I can watch them later.

I don't know if I have any stalkers, I think that would be pretty weird though. I don't think I'm that important, I am not very social anywhere, besides here. If I had a stalker, they would probably die from boredom. My various channels, are mostly just for me to watch later on if I get bored. They are just memories stored in digital format, with the exception of the SAS youtube channel I had. To be honest though, I prefer animated gifs on this site.. I just have little clips I want to share, and since I don't do any narration it works just as well - plus has the retro vibe to it that I love.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@zonebox

Oh yeah it will do that. It's very good at picking up on the music (weirdly it always seems to be music that does that, not video unless it's like an entire episode of a show or something.) I had some unlisted random videos I made a while ago on a separate channel and they were from Runescape with Nine Inch Nails music and the music on that was muted I believe. I've also had videos where I've used creative commons music which have ended up getting muted or flagged for copyright despite me finding them on websites where the licence is listed as OK to use, so sometimes that will happen either because they were uploaded there incorrectly or because someone else uploaded them somewhere else and started claiming it was theirs (which happened with some music by Kevin MacLeod before that I used years ago, so I think I might have had to email him actually lol so he could basically inform YouTube, can't remember exactly but was a whole thing. The whole process is automated too which is annoying, in some cases there is nothing you can do and you're not allowed to appeal decisions made.)

This is the only site online where I've attracted negative attention, I think it's because I tend to lurk or post infrequently elsewhere though.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I spent the whole day doing this (1 pm - 5 am). I think this is the longest camera roll I've done so far (6-7 hours?). Rendering it at 80x wasn't straightforward either. It also sucks that it's not good (It's too fast it gives me vertigo). Also, the drawings themselves are mostly meh. I think it's because I had to finish all 7 of them and color them (coloring takes so much time : / ).

Not even sure why I did this. :sigh






I'm only okay with these two:



















---

I've done this song before in 2013. So this is a remake, because my music taste is frozen in time:


* *













^ ughhh every time I watch this I cringe at "transfiction" wtf. I can't spell "transfixion". (they sound the same though, so :con )


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@*Myosr*

I like it, you put a lot of work in this and it shows. Not only in the drawings, but I imagine the video work took a long time as well. All of the hours put into recording, and then sorting through it, must have taken you forever. I feel like I am doing you a disservice by such a short response, but at the very least I think I owe it to you to say I enjoyed the post and the end result of all of the work you did. I've watched the video twice, and notice little things each time I go through it. It is also like watching a story unfold before me. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I officially hit 700 pages in my current WIP. Over 240,000 words. I'm about 3/4 of the way through the second draft, but it's going to be a while before I finally slay this fearsome beast. Most of what I write falls between 10 and 30k, so it's quite a jump for me.
@zonebox You make me want to get back into game design. I spent years teaching myself stuff, but I had to give it up so I'd have time to write. I mostly modded other games, but I played around with Unreal and Blender and some other engines. I never got past simple text games in C because I don't know any math or physics. :lol
@Myosr I wish I had half your talent. You have such a distinctive style, and a whole personal mythology/symbolism. Watching you draw reminds me of watching my friend draw. His style was different, but he could draw with the same kind of spontaneity and ease (not that it's easy to get to that point, but that he made it look easy). I tried to teach myself how to draw and never learned. I just don't have any knack for it.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@zonebox

Thanks!

I think I like drawing songs. I get some traffic from people searching for the obscure songs I tend to draw (lol, 3 views actually). I'm not trying to get a lot views now, just creating a playlist of all the songs I like with some related drawing + lyrics on screen.

I tried taking requests for songs in the past, but it's very tricky since I don't easily connect with any song. I might do it at one point though since it could expand the number of elements I draw.
@truant

I think I just tend to draw the same elements over and over, so I get used it. I'm very averse to trying new stuff. Though sometimes I do. (Not sure if you noticed, but I had to google image "butterflies" and "maggots" on my phone since I'm not used to drawing them, lol).

Oh, and btw I'd rather be as eloquent as you are. You're really good with words.

---

I've been thinking of opening a thread about SA / mental illness related comics I drew a long time ago (they're very simple). I'm curious how much people here will relate to them. Maybe I can even draw more if people do.


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

Myosr said:


> I spent the whole day doing this (1 pm - 5 am). I think this is the longest camera roll I've done so far (6-7 hours?). Rendering it at 80x wasn't straightforward either. It also sucks that it's not good (It's too fast it gives me vertigo). Also, the drawings themselves are mostly meh. I think it's because I had to finish all 7 of them and color them (coloring takes so much time : / ).
> 
> Not even sure why I did this. :sigh
> 
> ...


I love that song! So awesome to see it posted here! And great accompanying images you drew, suited the track very well and was very cool to watch (for the span that I could, my ears are bothering me sadly). Two Dead Names is definitely my favorite track from that album.



truant said:


> I officially hit 700 pages in my current WIP. Over 240,000 words. I'm about 3/4 of the way through the second draft, but it's going to be a while before I finally slay this fearsome beast. Most of what I write falls between 10 and 30k, so it's quite a jump for me.


That's very impressive, I've tried writing before and it's a real undertaking. 700 words sounds like a real investment, my book that I once wrote didn't make it past 240 and it already felt like a life task lol.

As for me, today I've practiced shading (drawing) following a video series by Steve Huston, a pretty figure drawing artist. I'm new to this particular part, but was nonetheless really pleased with the first few results. Am eager to follow-up and hope I can learn more.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@*truant*

Damn, 700 pages is a lot, I couldn't imagine how long a project like that would take me. I mostly write out things in a scatter brained style. I don't think I could actually carry on a story for very long, I would probably start with a story set in a fantasy setting and end up with tales of fixing an AC unit :lol Are you going to post it online?

Second Life and OpenSim are really easy to script for, I was thinking it is kind of like writing a text adventure because both of them have so many functions that handle the work for you. Plus there are so many scripts out there you can learn from and modify for your own use. If you ever get back into modding, this is an excellent platform to do so on.

@*Myosr*

I do enjoy web comics when I run across them. My favorites are based around games, or gamers, although I don't keep up with them as much as I used to. WTF comics, ctrl-alt-delete, and Dark Legacy comics are the main ones I kept up with. Typically though I'll forget about them for months, but then come back and read several to catch up. I usually enjoy the ones with a bit of comedy in them, mostly just light reading.

Considering SA is something I can relate to, I'd definitely read yours as well though. I think I would appreciate having something like that around.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Myosr said:


> I think I just tend to draw the same elements over and over, so I get used it. I'm very averse to trying new stuff. Though sometimes I do. (Not sure if you noticed, but I had to google image "butterflies" and "maggots" on my phone since I'm not used to drawing them, lol).
> 
> Oh, and btw I'd rather be as eloquent as you are. You're really good with words.
> 
> ...


Well, you chose those elements for a reason. They must symbolize something for you. There's probably a market for your stuff if you put it together in a book, like Allie Brosh. It's pretty dark, but I think it will resonate with a lot of people. I still think you should paint some canvases and get your work in a gallery. Do both. :b

And thanks. I've spent enough time reading and writing, lol. I'm getting better, but I'm not half as good as I need to be. I think I can write at a commercial level, but I'm not as good as most of the big name writers out there. I'm still in the pulps.



buggy said:


> That's very impressive, I've tried writing before and it's a real undertaking. 700 words sounds like a real investment, my book that I once wrote didn't make it past 240 and it already felt like a life task lol.


240 pages is a lot (I assume you mean pages). I mostly write shorter stuff. I've got over 70 self-pubbed stories. A few that are over 100 pages, a couple over 200 pages, and then two longer unpublished WIPs (one around 350 pages and this one around 700). I have a few other novel WIPs but none of them are finished yet. I'm sure I've written well over 2,000,000 words of fiction by now.



zonebox said:


> Damn, 700 pages is a lot, I couldn't imagine how long a project like that would take me. I mostly write out things in a scatter brained style. I don't think I could actually carry on a story for very long, I would probably start with a story set in a fantasy setting and end up with tales of fixing an AC unit :lol Are you going to post it online?
> 
> Second Life and OpenSim are really easy to script for, I was thinking it is kind of like writing a text adventure because both of them have so many functions that handle the work for you. Plus there are so many scripts out there you can learn from and modify for your own use. If you ever get back into modding, this is an excellent platform to do so on.


I've been working on it on and off for years now, tbh. I finished the first draft maybe two years ago and have been struggling through the edits ever since. I work on other projects when I get burned out on the one I'm working on because I think I get better quality if I only work on things when I want to work on them. So I always have various projects on the go. I'm trying to finish it this year, though.

I seem to only be able to write by the seat of my pants. I've tried to write to order, using specific elements, aimed at specific markets, and using a detailed outline (the way every professional writer I've ever talked to tells me to write), but I can't seem to get it to work. I basically just write whatever pops into my head as I'm writing, so I never know where my stories are going. I didn't have an outline for my 700 page beast and everything seemed to work out okay, though. I end up with some very strange stories, and sometimes I have to abandon a story because I know no one will ever buy it. Some of the stuff I like the most sells the least.

I'll keep OpenSim in mind if I ever get a chance to get back into game design. By then there will probably be something even better, lol.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@buggy

thanks. yeah. I like a lot of their songs. 
_
This Is Where I Am	
Someone I (Don't) Know	
Raintracks	
Misery 24/7
The Past Nightmares
Two Dead Names	_

^ I like their clean vocals too.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Outside of work not much but my garage is slowly starting to look like a shop so I can start making stuff again! ^_^


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


This looks beautiful! Your nephew should love that.:smile2:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This looks beautiful! Your nephew should love that.:smile2:


Aww, thanks.  I gave it to him today, and he likes it. He has asked for another one with a different plane.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Aww, thanks.  I gave it to him today, and he likes it. He has asked for another one with a different plane.


Another amazing painting!


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Myosr said:


> I've been thinking of opening a thread about SA / mental illness related comics I drew a long time ago (they're very simple). I'm curious how much people here will relate to them. Maybe I can even draw more if people do.


Hmf. I spent hours translating these, but can't really post as a separate thread since they mostly don't seem related to social anxiety. I'll just post them here. [Also one of these is super cringe, lol, but I'll leave it anyway]:


* *






(1)









(2)









(3)









(4)









(5)









(6)









(7 )









( 8 )









(9)









(10)










There are a bunch more but can't post more than 10 images





This one's kind of different (more lighthearted about depression)

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1jZlCcRuwBcCkBeS0GBNcyGtQhiBH-vyb?usp=sharing

I'm not sure if I want to post it though either. I don't want it to be taken seriously (I don't "hate" anyone). hm.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@Myosr

I see a relation to SA, it all ties in to it pretty nicely. I think they all look great, including the ones that were on your google drive.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@zonebox

Thanks. 

I feel like a lot of it is more low self-esteem and being sensitive to other people's opinions, which isn't how some people experience SA.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I created a zombie =D Well, I made the shirt for her. The skin I just modified to be green. I've a lot to learn when it comes to creating shirts :lol








I found a neat program that lets me draw directly on the model, although I had to download it from a website stored on the Internet Archive. I was surprised to find it at all.








This is something I threw together in a few minutes, so I could show you all the program(I didn't even bother with her backside) - I lost the work I did on the zombie I posted in the animated gif.. It wasn't that great though, Later on I'll learn how to make fabric patterns in gimp, as well as do better blood splatter. It really shouldn't be that difficult, as the computer and software will be doing most of the work for me. Ultimately though, once that model is animated, it turns out to look better. It is nothing on par with what a talented person could create, but for me, well considering this game is probably only going to be played by me, I think it is fine enough. But anyway, this program is pretty cool, you can add multiple alpha layers, and bring in different textures for your end result. Once I have a better idea of how to make fabric, it should look a lot better.

Plus I did a ton of work on the HUD, completely redesigned the way the gun works, updated the zombies, started working on a scoreboard. It is all coming along nicely, although I do run into bugs here and there that take me a while to figure out how to fix.

I created a d.tube account, just to upload the video - but their site is running pretty lousy and I could not get the video to upload. I don't want to create another youtube account, especially considering I had one for this site already.. and I'm a little annoyed with youtube, mostly because of how radicalized they helped people become but also because it is almost impossible to have music playing in your videos.

Here is a Veoh video I created of it so far

https://www.veoh.com/watch/v142094959zKaK9KxH


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Happy little mushrooms!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@Silent Memory

I like this one a lot  Mushrooms, in a forest, shedding light and the willow wisps accent it all :grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


So beautiful! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ Happy little mushrooms!


The video I got the idea from only had one mushroom, so I added more. 


zonebox said:


> @Silent Memory
> 
> I like this one a lot  Mushrooms, in a forest, shedding light and the willow wisps accent it all :grin2:


Thanks.  It was fun to paint this.


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> So beautiful! :grin2::kiss:


Aww, thanks.  It's not as beautiful as you. :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


Another beautiful painting! You are on a roll  This one makes me think of a planet in our solar system


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Another beautiful painting! You are on a roll  This one makes me think of a planet in our solar system


Aww, thanks.  I'll paint something else later. It does look sort of like a planet, and it reminds me of my profile background.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

---

(Stories are like Schrodinger cats, so I won't explain the metaphors, because I want them to evolve. Also the story's pretty incomplete anyway).


* *


























































































I had to choose a name though

Merfly seems lame, it's also been used by other people obviously if you google-image search it. (eye-roll. can't post smileys due to image count)

https://aminoapps.com/c/crafty/page/blog/the-merfly-is-here/JgHd_uwrDemwo78lEdEd2lwz8JVxjn

I want to call the character something, but nothing comes to mind really. Also, they're kind of evolved from the "Nihilistic Perfection" character from the last drawing bred with the pretty merboy I sometimes draw.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

I really like these merfly drawings there's lots of themes combined I like like merfolk, fairy-like creatures/butterflies + the leaves growing out of them.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


>


This looks amazingly realistic!!


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

Thanks, maybe you should've copyrighted the plant people thing, hehe.

Also, I keep thinking of Fern Gully whenever I draw the butterfly things. Not sure if you've seen this movie. I mostly remember it for this song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Myosr said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> Thanks, maybe you should've copyrighted the plant people thing, hehe.
> 
> Also, I keep thinking of Fern Gully whenever I draw the butterfly things. Not sure if you've seen this movie. I mostly remember it for this song.


Haha I'm certain that existed before I was a teen anyway basically just dryads. Also was largely inspired by Poison Ivy.

I haven't seen that film but I've seen some images of it and people talking about it apparently it's like a good version of Avatar? But lots of work follow a similar theme. Oh that Batty character reminds me of Mushu from Mulan.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Persephone The Dread

Oh I wouldn't say it's good. I don't know lol, haven't seen it since I was a child. It had a very direct environmentalist message with some creepy villain supposed to represent pollution or something that was trapped in a tree by magic. (That tree used to really scare me as a child):






Batty was actually voiced by Robbin Williams. It's weird I keep forgetting that. He did really good voice acting. And yeah, the character is kind of like Mushu.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Myosr

Yeah I got that impression. It was common in 90s media like Princess Mononoke, Pocahontas, Final Fantasy VII etc.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This looks amazingly realistic!!


Thanks  I knew I would paint the flowers when I took a photo of them.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

can't embed for some reason :con

ok whatever

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14upDoZy4c1GfGaalsrDao9sIqpStb7UV/view?usp=sharing


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I recorded me singing a song I wrote...I still feel super critical of how my voice sounds but that's why I keep practicing!


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lzZ6YZpvAyWUQQCIXwRUXuinb7WStzTm/view?usp=sharing

embedding still not working, hm.












> I think about it all the time eye'm volatile & afraid to cry but eye'm still not comfortable in my skin and the anesthetics slowly wearing thin & I need to talk to someone new I need a different latitude & eye'm in this void all alone! feeling needy ... hungry to grow but eye'm suffocating -- can't come down and .... no ... there's no way out ... no way out.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Myosr said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lzZ6YZpvAyWUQQCIXwRUXuinb7WStzTm/view?usp=sharing


Finally done with the video! Doing the lyrics was hard. But this song's one of my favorites, so I had to put in the effort. I'll stop making these videos when I'm done with all my favorite songs I think (There aren't really many of them) :con


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been writing a silly cross-over fanfiction, because why not? I'm actually impressed at how far I've gotten. I usually give up _way_ before this. lol

---

Your paintings are delightful, @Silent Memory ! I especially love the coastal waves one. :heart

Yours is also pretty neat, @Myosr . Compelling composition and so emotional. I dig it.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Ai

Thanks  .. I try to draw emotional states mainly, glad it's readable.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Ai said:


> Your paintings are delightful, @Silent Memory ! I especially love the coastal waves one. :heart


Thanks.  I followed a tutorial for that one. It was fun to paint the water, so I want to try something else like that soon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

trendyfool said:


> I recorded me singing a song I wrote...I still feel super critical of how my voice sounds but that's why I keep practicing!


 Not bad at all man. You obviously have a talent for the writing. I do not have the vocabulary or the knowledge to critique the voice but I'd say it's way better than most people could do.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

My therapist suggested I share things I create more often. This, however, is probably the last thing I've actually finished (and only because I decided to leave it sketchy. :b )

Sooo, admittedly, not something I did today... but... like... semi-recently.

Within the month? :lol


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

@Ai

That's really good. I like the smile. Did you study art formally? looks very nice.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Myosr said:


> @Ai
> 
> That's really good. I like the smile. Did you study art formally? looks very nice.


Thank you!  I did not, save for some rando intro to drawing course in like my sophomore year of college. I'm fairly stubborn and I don't think my professor liked me much.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

trendyfool said:


> I recorded me singing a song I wrote...I still feel super critical of how my voice sounds but that's why I keep practicing!


Keep it up man! Knowing you say you need practice is good and despite that it sounds better than what the average person can do.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I want to comment on everyone, there's too many...so many talented people here!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not bad at all man. You obviously have a talent for the writing. I do not have the vocabulary or the knowledge to critique the voice but I'd say it's way better than most people could do.


Thank you! I'm working on deciding how to sing the songs I've written in the past few months, and since I recorded that video I've gotten a better feel for how I want to sing them.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally done.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1y0-Ib6StL-y3jE27trfVPXJ5mOKyBM83/view?usp=sharing










I guess I'm drawing all my fav Otep songs now :3

---


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tears seep down my cheek
As I plea to please take this burden off of me
Feeling lost, tossed aside
Unaligned, in the middle between sides
At least in the end I can say I tried
As inner sights at night cause the fright to terrify
but I know these illusions in my mind are nothing more than a lie
Still waking up in cold sweats, full of regrets
Times slipping like sand slips from our hands
Emotions bursting forth like water from broken dams
Overflowing, drowning in all this commotion
Feels like I'm watching life pass me by in slow motion
Words unspoken leaving me feeling broken
Hurting as if pain itself were an emotion
So alone as the voices scream for me to open
But there's no one around to open up to
Doing whatever I have to do to make it through
While the days are blending together like living life in perpetual Deja Vu
Searching for something new
Even if it's just a new point of view
I'm tired of coping I need someone to know him
This poisons flowing through my blood
Every day feels like I'm trudging through the mud
To depressed to rest
Feels like there's just too many issues to be addressed
Take a moment, catch my breath
I'm open but inside I feel like there's nothing left
Isolation looking back at me saying "no one cares about you"
And I know it's not true
Fighting to breakthrough in the hopes to find hope anew


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

This was inspired by something I found a while ago, I even used it for an avatar for a little while. Can't find it now though, and can't find it using image searches :| hate when that happens.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cDANvClT04iFG5P-HRJqFzfBZ8yu7zRJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

(Wrote this over the course of today...taking breaks and coming back to it...finally finished a few minutes ago)

Each day I'm fighting, writing, to keep the demons at bay
but eventually, in some way, they find their way in
and I can feel it weighing on me
And sometimes I'm praying, making a plea, 
saying, "Please somebody help me"

Following the light through the darkness
Remembering fear itself is harmless
So I keep on breathing
But the demons keep on creeping in
Feeling like I'm falling within

standing on a summit
about to stumble over and plummet
into a pit with no bottom

Falling like leaves from trees in autumn

Problems? Yeah I got em'
But I wonder how many of them are real?
And how many of them are just how I feel?

Lately, everything's felt so surreal

I'm tired of waiting for life to happen
I know now's the time to make life happen

So much has happened
Leaving me wrapped in my past
waiting for it to pass

Yeah I've been hurt in the past
and this is the aftermath
But I keep on coming back
making my own my path

Never the less
I've gotta get this off my chest
and express what I'm feeling

For a while, I was feeling empty within
And I'm wondering
Why thoughts had been coming to 
* *




suicide




Damn

trying to survive
don't wanna hide
doing what I can

Finding my way out of this darkness
I could read your intention
Felt like you were heartless
not to mention
I've got the scars to prove it
You can hear it in these lyrics

You never killed my spirit
you just wanted me broken
hoping I would never open
telling me lies
Felt like you didn't want me alive
like you wanted me to die
But I'm determined to thrive

All these lies I'm trying to breakthrough
All these lives I've been trying to run to
If someone tells you life is easy they're lying to you

Sometimes life is staring me in the face 
and it feels like I don't know how to face it

But I'm making a breakthrough

Seeing you can get through 
anything with the right mental attitude

When change comes your way 
sometimes you just have to embrace it

Other times you have to make it

I've been thinking outside the box
Each rhyme that I drop
coming from deep within

Still finding my style as I open

Wrote this with emotions 
I've been trying to cover-up

I'm afraid to open but when I do I usually find it's golden

I'm just getting warmed up

My truth is spoken in every word that's coming out of my mouth
Letting people know what I'm about
Or at least letting em' try to figure me out
I don't doubt I may be a bit of a mystery
Accepting not everybody will always see the depths of me

Everyone is one of a kind
Just speaking my mind

This is the real me
Feel me?

I've been feeling stronger within

When I'm rapping
I can hear my inner critics clapping
Giving me applause
As I break through the laws of verbal cause and effect 
Finding endless ways for words to connect

Always felt I couldn't see the real me
Didn't know I had this ability

We all have gifts from above
But this is in my blood 
It's a part of me
It's in my energy
It's in the air inside of me I breathe out
I'm just trying to love me

While battling with self-doubt
and the occasional bout of depression

but I'm using my intention

Directing it in a desired direction

I can clearly see I've been living a lie
that's not of my own design
I just wanna make my own mind mine

I wanna peel back the layers of lies
clouding my perception so I can see the truth
I wanna see the world again as I did in my youth

Writing these rhymes consoles my soul
But I'm wondering 
will I ever reach for my dreams before I grow too old?
I'm feeling kinda cold
My soul singing a song

For days long gone
Waiting forever for dawn
Feeling withdrawn
Why can't I move on?
Sometimes it even feels like my future is gone

I need to change my dream
and silence the screams of inner demons

Deep in the deep end
I begin to descend
How can I transcend
I feel like I'm on the mend
but don't wanna pretend

I need to be real
I need to say what I feel
No one ever told me it would hurt to heal
But I can't conceal the pain, I feel
like they say no pain no gain, it's real
I want to break free of these chains
And feel the blood pumping through these veins once again

Not even zen can free me from this human condition
I'm getting tired of sitting around wishing the conditions of my life were different
I hate it when I'm desperate
Wondering, where is my true self? I can't remember where I left it

Gotta let go of this regret and resentment
And rediscover my peace of mind and find some inner contentment

I can feel heaven's essence
I know we're surrounded by its presence
I need to step out of my head and return to the present

I'm making it my intention from within
even if takes me the rest of my life
I'm gonna get rid of this knife in my chest
and find ways to share this talent I posses 
with the time I have left


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Online collab with a friend


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Deleted and moved this from WIP...wanted to finish this before bed so it's a little rushed. Now it's almost 1am, a new day...


I try to stay humble
but I might need a body double
just to stay out of trouble
sick of all these mumble rappers
hip hops equivalent to bad actors
No talent artists signing contracts
making me madder than mad max
Not because their rich and famous
but because their shameless
I'm just speaking facts and the fact is
They're exploiting the masses
Making it a mission to correct 
their vision like contacts or glasses
I'm tired of this
As they contract this like a virus
I'm tireless when it comes to following my bliss
As I envision a future possibility
I can see my destiny in front of me
Fighting what is, to change what will be
Writing a new chapter
Bringing back meaning to rap is what I'm striving after
There's something wrong to me when we
have to look around the underground
just to find some profound sound
The industry holds em' down 
so most people don't even know of their existence
There's clearly a difference
So much lost wisdom when
there's no one around to listen
Wanna make most of these rappers today 
referred to in the past tense
Lyrics filled with irrelevance
This here is the evidence
as they continue to speak nonsense
How is this not common sense?
Sometimes I get a little bit intense
Clearing the air like incense
Keeping it real to keep a clean conscience
Whenever I'm rapping my skin gets goosebumps
I'm thanking god every day for introducing us
Writing for me is like therapy
Still battling with emotions no one else can see
Between you and me
my memories and the present me 
I feel like I sometimes have multiple identities
Trying to find a remedy
for this sickness we all witness
on the daily
All this programing is damaging
constant songs bent with skewed content
I'm coming in
Leaving em'
speechless
I breath this
It's becoming a habit
Not taking my talent for granite
Feels like I've landed on an alien planet
Where the truth is slanted
Filled with diseased emcee's
Who's only functionality is to feed their greed for green
Been listening to hip hop since I was a teen
I can see my dream on the screen in my mind
I've seen meaning in hip hop steadily decline over the years
Talent appears to no longer be revered
Writing from this heartbeat that's inside of my chest
As I access 
new levels of creativity
from deep in the depths inside of me
Brewing new rhymes like alchemy
While pointing out the depravity of the music industry


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## zane777 (Jun 11, 2011)

This looks so nice, kind of reminds me of NHK - really cool



Myosr said:


> This was inspired by something I found a while ago, I even used it for an avatar for a little while. Can't find it now though, and can't find it using image searches :| hate when that happens.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cDANvClT04iFG5P-HRJqFzfBZ8yu7zRJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I created some cortisol, that's what I created...


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

A moody, melancholy electro-pop song. I'm really excited about it. I think it's one of the best things I've written yet. :smile2:


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

So many years spent dwelling on all my fears
It's easy to feel like I'll never be caught up, Thinking so far ahead
Making my stomach knot up, Caught up in my head
Sometimes I don't understand what I'm experiencing
The mind can be such a mysterious thing
It can make you feel like nothing to a rockstar with bling
and everything in between
While a complicated mind can make things interesting
It's the simple things that remind me life's a journey
Gotta slow down and let go of the hurry cause we're already here
No need to fear the unknown, just thoughts that get overblown
I can be my own worst enemy
Breathe and reality will be shown
For reasons unknown to me, the moment opens me
I can see I'm right where I'm supposed to be
Reigniting the hope in me
I Gotta remember not to take my thoughts too seriously
Our perception of the world is just a projection
An inner reflection we're constantly creating
Doesn't matter what other's may be saying
There's liberation in self-validation
Just need to be patient
Cause' the moment you think you've won
The moment you think you're done
Is the moment you've just begun


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I haven't created anything today yet. I don't think I will. I kind of been taking a break. Not like anyone is interested.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Took a little from a few of my previous writings and added in a lot of new lines to create something longer.

Lost in the abstract as the world revolves
Looking at the stars wondering if I could make a call
Sometimes this world doesn't feel like home
More like a temporary place we roam
I close my eyes cause I love the unknown
Yet somehow reminds me of a place I'd once known
Beyond all this skin and bone
Used to be the only place I didn't feel alone
My escape used to be my spirituality
Out of body, never grounding me
To escape this reality
But I've found a place I like to be
With faces I'm happy to see
Spent so long feeling locked up inside
Still learning how to open up
to a world I tried to hide from for so long
Singing a sad and lonely song
But those days now feel long gone
I've grown strong and moved on
Changed my view on life's meaning
Sent my biggest demon screaming
Changing the dream I'm dreaming
Giving reason to this breathing
Still healing this beating in my chest
Where all the pain has laid to rest
Where so much has remained unexpressed
But I'm feeling blessed and ready for it to be addressed
To ease the stress that's been keeping my chest feeling compressed
I used to feel pressed for time
Unable to find peace of mind
Most of my downtime was spent worrying
But now in my journeying, I've learned to let go of the hurrying
Like slowing down into the present moment
While still sometimes coping, hoping I can open
Making up for stolen time and words unspoken


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

"I want my retribution"






Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com





Video:

* *


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

and_all_hope_will_die_reduced.png 

Timestamped


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

(TW) : Includes creepy spiders and snakes


* *











Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Character I designed from a day ago and a study I did today (Made her neck shorter and thicker, sadly....otherwise happy with it)


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Me and someone special. I can't get her off my mind.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Myosr said:


> (TW) : Includes creepy spiders and snakes
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Not sure why I decided to do this weird mix. My taste in music is weird. Don't judge. (Also, TW for spiders and depressive lyrics)


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Started a few months ago, left on hold for ages waiting for an actor, and finished today:


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

I made a soundcloud account today. It has some tracks I made by programming in the notes into music software (pictured). Easy and no talent required.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-490038005%2Ftracks











They're very silly and might suit a kids video game or something. I always wanted to make a soundtrack for a video game but alas it was never to be. Let me know if you want a soundtrack for your project maybe I could (veeeery sloooowly) make you something?

Later I hope to _actually have some guitar songs_ which I've been promising myself to do forever. But I still don't have any guitar songs yet. I will one day, probably once all the fuss around Christmas is over and I'm less busy. Problem is I have to program the electronic drums in my recording software first which takes forever.

Also my guitar playing has been terrible since I accidentally got a big injury in my wrist last year  I think I might have damaged something like a tendon because I've been practicing and it isn't fixing the problem. But I'm sure I can record some guitar songs soon maybe.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

strange_world said:


> I made a soundcloud account today. It has some tracks I made by programming in the notes into music software (pictured). Easy and no talent required.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I really like the first one, it makes me feel like I'm in a magical world and the second one brings back nostalgic feelings of playing old school RPG games as a kid for some reason. ☺


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Starcut83 said:


> I really like the first one, it makes me feel like I'm in a magical world and the second one brings back nostalgic feelings of playing old school RPG games as a kid for some reason. ☺


Thank you  That's very nice of you to say. 

Funnily enough I wanted to make a video game at one point using some sort of game development software like RPG Maker. I have this fantasy world made up in my head and I wanted to make a video game based on that setting. These were going to be soundtracks but I'm probably not smart enough to do the coding bit, I can't draw the graphics, and I don't have enough spare time really. 

I'm impressed by your lyrics and the drawing you did too. 
I can't write poetry for anything. I've tried to write poems, really tried, and I thought it would be easy but goodness me it's very, very difficult to get right. So it's impressive you're so fluent and gifted at creating poetry. That's a gift I really don't have. I can't draw either!

I'll guiltily confess I hadn't really paid much attention to these creativity threads before as I felt a bit embarassed and jealous that I don't have much of my own to contribute, but now that I look I see there's a lot of very talented users here.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my unfinished drawing of a photo from Stranger than Paradise. (photo)
still drawing from photos..


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## User Not Found (Nov 29, 2018)

I made a custom map in Maya for world building reasons.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

My niece had a baby earlier in the year so I made a door sign for her









I also painted her bedroom wall not too long ago


----------

